# Unusual Sandwiches



## Dannyalcatraz

Commercial or home-made, simple or complex, cold or hot, let's share some recipes!

I just made a new one that I like:

Sourdough bread
Mayo
Spicy Brown Mustard
Genoa Salami
Smoked Blue Cheese

I love them, but haven't tried blue cheeses on many sandwiches.  I usually eat them straight or on crackers, or the occasional burger.  So this was a true experiment.

Well, the smoky tang of the cheese married well with the other ingredients.  I actually should have put more cheese on the sandwich than I did.



Bonus: a buddy of mine loves Monte Christo sandwiches; I question his sanity.  But one of his favorite incarnations of it came from a restaurant that went out of business.  Here's how I helped him emulate the taste.

A normal one has ham & cheese served between two pieces of powderedsugar-dusted French toast, accented with strawberry jam or preserves.  He doesn't know how to make French Toast, and even if he did, he'd probably not bother anyway

I told him to substitute a pair of frosted strawberry pop-tarts for the bread and jam.  He _may_ have called me a genius.


----------



## Morrus

My wife like crisps and jam sandwiches. The very idea of it makes me feel queasy!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It's that salty/sweet combo.  Nobody likes all of them, but if you find one you like?  WOW!

I, for instance, will occasionally dip my French fries in vanilla shakes.


----------



## Tonguez

Pear and blue cheese on toast is delicious

I've had a salsa, bacon and grated chocolate sandwich, which I liked


----------



## Umbran

My wife and I tried a panini at home with ingredients that we didn't think would work well together:

Shredded chicken
Spicy Thai Peanut Sauce
Cheddar Cheese
Avocado

Grilled and pressed, on sourdough boule.


----------



## Ruzak

In my pre vegetarian days I loved a deep fried version of the Monte Christo.  The whole sandwich was deep fried, I guess with some extra breading of some sort. It was unusual.


----------



## Richards

I have a granddaughter whose favorite sandwich as a kid consisted of mayonnaise spread on two pieces of white bread.  And nothing else.  Just a mayonnaise sandwich.

My wife occasionally enjoys a peanut butter-pickle-tomato sandwich.  I throw up in my mouth a little at the very thought.

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yesterday was liverwurst & Swiss with brown mustard on sourdough.  But instead of mayo, I used Greek garlic purée.

POTENT!

The only trick I missed was red onion.  I didn't have any, and it would have been perfect.


----------



## was

We celebrated my dad's last birthday at a steak joint.  I took home some leftovers.  The next day I had a ribeye steak sandwich using two pieces of buttered texas toast, grilled onions and a slice of melted, smoked cheddar cheese.  It was very good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, ribeye makes for awesome sandwiches!  There was a place in Austin that used to make steak sandwiches with fairly thick ribeyes that had been marinated in red wine overnight.  What you described is pretty much how I'd have mine, but I added mushrooms.

That place was awesome, and someone realized it and bought them out.  Unfortunately, new ownership was idiotic and changed the recipes...for the worse.


----------



## was

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What you described is pretty much how I'd have mine, but I added mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I would have added them too.  Unfortunately for me, someone else at the table snagged the mushrooms in their doggy bag.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did he look like this?


----------



## Abraxas

These are the last two I made

Grilled Turkey Pastrami
Avocado
Baby Swiss
Sauteed Green Pepper, Red Pepper, Onion
Tomatoes
Honey Dijon Dressing
on homemade roll grilled in the same pan I cooked the pastrami and sauteed the vegetables in

and 

Grilled Turkey Pastrami
Avocado
Smoked Mozzarella
Cole Slaw
Ginger Chili Dressing
On toasted pumpernickel


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What kind of slaw was it, sweet or savory?


----------



## Abraxas

Sweet - but not too sweet, more vinegar than most would use, that way it meshed well with the ginger chili dressing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight: turkey breast & prosciutto with dill havarti, mayo, & spicy brown mustard on a pretzel roll.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

It's strange, and I don't like it, though my wife does: the fluffernutter. Peanut butter & marshmallow fluff.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I've never had a fluffernutter, but I can see how that would work. 







For SOME people.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just a thought: when I was in college, I ate so many PB & grape jelly sandwiches, I found I could no longer eat grape jelly.  Instead, I now usually eat my PB with honey.  Maple syrup works well, too.

Which made me think- what about Agave nectar?  If you've never had it, it is similar in appearance & texture to maple syrup, and tastes a bit like cotton candy.  Might work well with PB...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Which reminds me of this: the Lazy Man's Monte Christo.

A buddy of mine likes Monte Christo sandwiches.  Specifically, the version which is ham (& turkey, sometimes), Swiss cheese, and strawberry preserves on French toast sprinkled with powdered sugar.  Unfortunately for him, the restaurant that made those around here went out of business.  He lamented this to me, wondering what he would do without his franken-sandwich...

I thought for a minute, and told him all he had to do was put his meat & cheese between a pair of freshly toasted frosted strawberry Pop-Tarts.  Voila- Lazy Man's Monte Christo!

He ALMOST hugged me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bird-day leftovers dwindling, but still enough to serve up a traditional Louisiana and family fave for lunch/dinner today: turkey & dressing sandwiches.  But for the bread, Mom went the traditional route.  I put a new spin on it.

Usually, we make these on white bread, but we happened to have some roasted garlic bread from a local grocery/bakery.  Not garlic bread like you'd get in an Italian restaurant*, but a French-style white with a hard crust, and whole cloves inside, which cook to a sweet softness when baked.

Onto that, Mom put mayo, bits of turkey meat, and (reheated) oyster dressing.  That's all there is to it.

My twist: instead of mayonnaise, I upped the garlic quotient by subbing Greek garlic spread.  This led to a depth of the garlic flavor that was truly sublime...and added a little tangy heat as well.







* note to self! that would probably ROCK!


----------



## Jan van Leyden

Your description has my mouth watering, even though I'm reading it at 8.45 in the morning, which isnt't the prime time for a serving of bread with garlic!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If you've ever heard a beauty consultant talk about using various products in the same line to "layer" your scent, it is very similar to what happened with this sandwich.

Here, the same applied: each ingredient was bringing a slightly different bit of garlic's character & personality to the sandwich.  The turkey had some garlic powder on it- at least, on the skin.  The oyster dressing had pan-sautéed & baked garlic within it.  There was the roasted garlic bread (which I toasted, BTW).  And the garlic spread itself, an emulsion made with raw garlic.  

And, FWIW, since I got a lesson on how to actually MAKE that garlic spread, I may start experimenting with it.  Maybe I'll add some other spices to the mix, or see how it blends with yogurt or soft cheeses.

Hell, it may be good for baked dishes.

One thing is for sure, garlic spread is a good substitute for mayo- which I love dearly, BTW- on hot sandwiches* and other meaty bready concoctions.  It has a similar appearance & texture to mayo, but its flavor doesn't get wiped out the same way by the heat.










* I have also tried it on "hot dogs" and burgers, even serving them to friends, who usually found it to be a pleasant revelation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did the same sandwich with ham instead of turkey- gotta save the bird for some soup tomorrow- and it wasn't quite as good.







But it was still good.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

My 8-year-old daughter adores a peanut butter, mayonnaise, and banana sandwich.  Her eyes roll back in her head with pleasure when she gets one.  Mine do too, but with disgust.


----------



## Thunderfoot

I used to eat Peanut Butter on Colby Cheese - just rolled up and eat it - no bread - just peanut butter and Colby.

As to the Mayo sandwich - we did the same thing, but with Miracle Whip salad dressing or Hellmond's sandwich spread.


Post Thanksgiving day sandwiches - Leftover Turkey, with cranberry relish or jellied cranberries, on rolls with gravy as a topper - drool.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Working with Easter leftovers now...

Rosemary & olive oil artisan bread, lightly toasted
High-grade EVO, drizzled on bread
Cracked black pepper
Cambozola soft blue cheese
Strawberry & pineapple glazed ham slivers

The herbaceous flavors of the bread, the sweetness of the ham, the bite of fresh pepper and the tangy blue cheese come together well.


----------



## Samloyal23

None of my friends are willing to be brave an try a peanut butter and pickle sandwich. I love them, my ma made them for me as a kid and I still have to have one occasionally...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I am not that brave, either, but I'm REALLY picky about what I eat with peanuts.


----------



## Scott DeWar

P. butter and nannas!


----------



## megamania

Toast, peanut butter and banana is always good

I like putting potato chips on most of my deli meat sandwiches also.. Texture, crunch and flavor.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Now that is something i liked to do, as well as fritos in my chili


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fritos in chili is cool.  

I never warmed up to chips on sandwiches, though.  I've tried a few- including some that included onion rings/sticks, too- but I always found I preferred my sides as...well...sides.  When I want crunch on a sandwich, I turn to veggies- things like pickles, peppers, carrots or fresh greens.  Fresh parsley, too.

I also put celery in my chicken or tuna salads for crunch.  Sometimes, the chicken salad gets pecan (or rarely, almond) bits for flavor & crunch, too.

Another source of crunch is- obviously- toasting.  What you get depends heavily on what you start off with, though.  I have found that the artisan breads I've been using more of lately tend to have heavier, thicker crusts.  When you toast those, they can get very hard indeed.  Bite off too big a chunk, and suddenly, you're chewing on a small rock!  A modest bite, OTOH, will get you a tasty "crouton" effect to your sandwich...


----------



## Dioltach

I was making a beef stew today, but my parents phoned and distracted me and the whole lot burned. So I had to improvise dinner: I sliced a focaccia bakeoff down the middle to make two sandwich halves, buttered the halves with yoghurt mayonnaise, added a handful of rocket, and filled the sandwiches with grilled chicken breast, grilled avocado slices and crispy bacon. I use a large press when I grill chicken so it cooks quickly and doesn't dry out. The result was pretty good -- even my wife agreed, and she's no fan of avocado.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds good, except for the rocket.  I find that green is generally too bitter for me to enjoy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Working with Easter leftovers now...
> 
> Rosemary & olive oil artisan bread, lightly toasted
> High-grade EVO, drizzled on bread
> Cracked black pepper
> Cambozola soft blue cheese
> Strawberry & pineapple glazed ham slivers
> 
> The herbaceous flavors of the bread, the sweetness of the ham, the bite of fresh pepper and the tangy blue cheese come together well.



This sandwich inspired a new variant:

Rosemary & olive oil artisan bread, lightly toasted
Lox
Cambozola soft blue cheese
A generous sprinkle of black pepper
A generous sprinkle of powdered garlic
A generous sprinkle of dried parsley

I tried it yesterday with roasted garlic bread, but something about the sandwich- good as it was- told me that the rosemary olive oil bread would be better.  And it was.

If you don't have that bread, a good crusty rustic white bread of some kind, toasted and enhanced with a drizzle of EVO and restrained sprinkle of rosemary should be a decent substitute.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A couple of others:

I have found that some restaurants in our area are serving up battered & fried artichoke hearts with some kind of aoli as an appetizer, garnished with a lemon wedge, and Tabasco if you ask for it.  The thing is, served this way, the artichoke hearts are about the same size and consistency as medium sized fried oysters.  So, if you are a Catholic looking for something different to eat during lent, or are a more traditional kind of vegetarian...

Order the fried artichokes, apply lemon and Tabasco to taste.
Get a 6" section of French bread- the REAL kind with a crispy exterior and a soft interior, not hoagies or other similar breads.
Slice it open, and liberally apply mayonnaise (or the aoli that came with the artichokes, if any)
Add a layer of lettuce
Add some sliced tomatoes
Put artichoke hearts on the bed of lettuce and tomatoes.

Voilà: a vegetarian Po'boy!  A Fauxboy, if you will. 
*****

Some years ago, I went to Russia and my last meal in St. Petersburg was a sandwich at the hotel.  But what a sandwich!  

Use dark rye or pumpernickel bread
Butter it well with a good, salted butter.
Add a generous layer of cilantro
Add a layer of lox. If you prefer, good smoked salmon or even raw sushi grade salmon will work just as well.

Simplicity itself, but so tasty!


----------



## Agamon

Peanut butter and cucumber is a great combo.  Sticky sweet with some juicy crunch, less tangy but more fresh tasting than pickle.


----------



## Samloyal23

I was out of peanutbutter the other day, so I had almond butter with pickles, it was pretty good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ladies & Gentlemen, The Rozier:
[video=youtube;0Z7PG3T9Us8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z7PG3T9Us8&sns=em[/video]


----------



## megamania

I have a friend whom swears by Frito chip sandwiches.

Me?  I', a Turkey & bacon kinda guy


----------



## Samloyal23

megamania said:


> I have a friend whom swears by Frito chip sandwiches.
> 
> Me?  I', a Turkey & bacon kinda guy




Pigs sleep and root in . That's a filthy animal. I ain't eat nothin' that ain't got sense enough to disregard its own feces.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Went into my favorite local Vietnamese place and invented a sandwich: I had them cook shaken beef (onions, garlic & steak in a brown sauce) sans the usual hot peppers and rice or pasta.  Then I placed said dish on a baguette with some Sriracha, hoisin and tomato slices.

YUMMY!

Predictable, of course, if you understand that certain things people eat- many breads, crepes, tortillas, rices, tofu, pasta, potatoes, etc.- are neutral enough in flavor as to be- essentially- "flavor delivery systems".  It's a principle I keep in mind when trying to introduce unusual foods to new audiences.

On my way out, the mystified waiter asked if the shaken beef might work on mashed potatoes.  I told him that shaken beef would be BRILLIANT on mashed potatoes- visually, almost Vietnamese pot roast- and that I may even try that out at some future point.


----------



## Henry

Definitely gotta save this thread due to all the genius information in here. 

When I was a kid, mine was 
Bread
Cheddar cheese
Jelly
Ham
Peanut butter
Bread

I'll still occasionally do a peanut butter and cheese sandwich, but it makes a fried Twinkie look healthy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Meat loaf sandwich, Baby! with ketchup and cheddar! can't go wrong with that!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dinner tonight: toasted sourdough, butter, mustard, smoked Gouda, and a few chunks of medium-rare sirloin.

Yummeh.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Went back to roots today: thinly sliced baked ham & cheese on white with mustard & mayo, but I decided to try a different cheese...

I went to Rome in Sept/Oct, and got a new appreciation for what a good, aged Parmesan can REALLY taste like.  And I bought some when I got home- been shaving it down into various dishes ever since.  Today, it became the cheese on the sandwich.  I was a bit worried, since aged Parm is very dry.  However, the moisture in the mustard and mayo took care of that issue.

I was rewarded with a sandwich with the saltiness of ham & mayo, tang of mustard, and the chewy, nutty flavor of the Parmesan.  This is an experiment worth repeating & expanding.  I can see the Parm working well on a hot bacon-loaded sandwich, for instance.  

It could also go a long way in further "Italianizing" your typical Italian grinder.


----------



## RPGer

Turkey and salami on a roll with mayo lettuce and pickles, maybe some provolone cheese.


----------



## Bedrockgames

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Went back to roots today: thinly sliced baked ham & cheese on white with mustard & mayo, but I decided to try a different cheese...
> 
> I went to Rome in Sept/Oct, and got a new appreciation for what a good, aged Parmesan can REALLY taste like.  And I bought some when I got home- been shaving it down into various dishes ever since.  Today, it became the cheese on the sandwich.  I was a bit worried, since aged Parm is very dry.  However, the moisture in the mustard and mayo took care of that issue.
> 
> I was rewarded with a sandwich with the saltiness of ham & mayo, tang of mustard, and the chewy, nutty flavor of the Parmesan.  This is an experiment worth repeating & expanding.  I can see the Parm working well on a hot bacon-loaded sandwich, for instance.
> 
> It could also go a long way in further "Italianizing" your typical Italian grinder.




The great thing about Italy is you can get fresh bread, cheese and great cold cuts in the markets. Fresh mozzarella on great bread with tomato and any kind of leafy green and olive oil is great too.


----------



## Tonguez

Samloyal23 said:


> Pigs sleep and root in . That's a filthy animal. I ain't eat nothin' that ain't got sense enough to disregard its own feces.




thats a damn lie!

Pigs are actually very clean animals. Yes they like to roll in mud water to cool off (because they don't sweat much) but when given sufficient space will absolutely not sleep or root in crap. They also will eat roots, leaves and dry food and it's only people who mix it to form a mushy swill.

factory farming of any kind is evil so only eat free range bacon


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bedrockgames said:


> The great thing about Italy is you can get fresh bread, cheese and great cold cuts in the markets. Fresh mozzarella on great bread with tomato and any kind of leafy green and olive oil is great too.




Indeed.

It's funny how some people don't think about bread, when in reality, it can make or break a sandwich as much as any other ingredient.


----------



## Bedrockgames

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Indeed.
> 
> It's funny how some people don't think about bread, when in reality, it can make or break a sandwich as much as any other ingredient.




Really if you just avoid buying your bread at a supermarket, and instead go to a bakery, you can usually get something really good in the US (we always had an Italian and Jewish Bakery nearby). The price is the same, but if you go to a supermarket bakery (even like a whole foods or something) it just isn't as good. I worked in a bakery growing up and the difference in taste and texture from a real baker using the right ingredients is astounding.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It could also go a long way in further "Italianizing" your typical Italian grinder.




Your typical Italian grinder has provolone as its cheese.

Just as you found that a *good* Parmesan has a distinctly different flavor and texture from the cheap stuff, the same is true for provolone.  Upgrade the provolone, and you won't need to use a different cheese to Italianize it further


----------



## Scott DeWar

My favorite sandwivh from subway is :
whole grain bread
steak and cheese
cheese is provalone
place onions and green ppeppers with a bit of oil
toast it
add mustard, tomatoes and lettuce
Presto!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bedrockgames said:


> Really if you just avoid buying your bread at a supermarket, and instead go to a bakery, you can usually get something really good in the US (we always had an Italian and Jewish Bakery nearby). The price is the same, but if you go to a supermarket bakery (even like a whole foods or something) it just isn't as good. I worked in a bakery growing up and the difference in taste and texture from a real baker using the right ingredients is astounding.




IMHO, even a commercial sliced white bread has its place.  Sometimes, its simplicity is best.

I almost won't eat a peanut butter sandwich of any kind on anything but some form of plain white.  I've experimented pairing PB with fancier whites like French, Italian, etc., but they don't bring anything new to the table.  About the only other bread I enjoy eating PB on is a good, buttery croissant, roll or biscuit.

I encountered a similar effect with variations on one of my favorite fast-food sandwiches, the Breakfast Jack.  JitB offers variants of it- some with sourdough, with bacon, with turkey, etc., but none excites my taste buds like the original (ham, American cheese, and an egg on a fairly plain bun...to which I add 2 packets of black pepper).  Don't get me wrong- when I make egg sandwiches for myself, at home, I usually DO opt for something like sourdough, roasted garlic, rosemary & olive oil, or an onion rye.  But they don't deliver the same experience as the lowly Breakfast Jack.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I use a whole grain bread for the fiber content.


----------



## Bedrockgames

Umbran said:


> Your typical Italian grinder has provolone as its cheese.
> 
> Just as you found that a *good* Parmesan has a distinctly different flavor and texture from the cheap stuff, the same is true for provolone.  Upgrade the provolone, and you won't need to use a different cheese to Italianize it further




They are still very different cheeses though. Most Italian Subs here tend to come with provolone, which I think is fine. That is what I grew up with from local subshops. Actual Parmesan (not the grated stuff) in a sandwich with crusty bread and greens is really great. But a very different experience from provolone (good provolone will have some bite but they still taste different and have a totally different texture). I will say this, I don't think parmesan on a standard subroll is a good fit. If you are just swapping the provolone on a sub with parmesan, I'd go with the provolone personally.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Parmesan on a cold sandwich IS a bit unusual.  Hey...what thread is this? 

But seriously- it works.  You just have to navigate 2 major hurdles:

1) how will you slice it?  Since it is hard and dry, you'll need to grate it or slice it, and slicing is a bit of a challenge.  Slicing gives you better cheesy cohesion; more flavor punch.  Grated gives you more even distribution and better texture.  

(There is another option, which I haven't tried yet, which is incorporating it into a condiment, like an aoli. But I don't count that as cheese, I count that as a condiment.)

2) how do you keep your sandwich moist?  Again, aged Parm is very dry, so you need to be generous with your condiments or your sandwich will have a layer in it not unlike eating dirt.


----------



## Bedrockgames

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Parmesan on a cold sandwich IS a bit unusual.  Hey...what thread is this?




I think parmesan on a cold sandwich is great. I just think it works better with crusty bread than on a typical sub roll.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn!  Just had an idea I can't work with anytime soon!

For a few years, I've been mixing the Chinese hot oil of a local restaurant- which (uniquely) includes pan-seared garlic & ginger along with the peppers- with honey to make a dipping sauce usually paired with chicken nuggets/strips/fingers.  The obvious hot oil flavors are there, and the honey simultaneously cools the spiciness of the sauce while developing & distinguishing the flavor complexities added by the ginger & garlic in the oil.  Kind of like what happens when you add a splash of water to certain spirits.

There is no reason not to try this mix on a sandwich.  Must think this though...


----------



## Scott DeWar

A hot oil chicken parm?


----------



## Cristian Andreu

A personal favourite:

-White bread
-Crunchy peanut butter
-Bee honey
-Feather-sliced smoked ham
-Baby leaf lettuce
-Chanco cheese (buttery cheese)
-Honey mustard


----------



## Scott DeWar

Forgive my ignorance, but other then bee honey, what other kind of honey is there?


----------



## Cristian Andreu

Oh, apologies; it's a linguistic thing. Over here, we use the term "miel" (honey) to refer both to bee honey and syrup (even though the more precise term would be "jarabe" or "sirope", no one here uses those words for syrup). And since wine palm syrup is as commonplace as bee honey over here, we are used to specifying which one we're referring to.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wine palm syrup? I don't want to hyjack Danny's thread here, so could you shoot me a PM as to what that is? It sounds incredibly delicious!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hijack, schmijack- discussion of ingredients is fair game.  So what is wine palm syrup?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hijack, schmijack- discussion of ingredients is fair game.  So what is wine palm syrup?




Here is what he has sent me via PM:



			
				Cristian Andreu said:
			
		

> Hey Scott!
> 
> About wine palm syrup:
> 
> It's a traditional syrup here in Chile, which we use in all sorts of desserts, but most commonly with fruits, pancakes, and flan (my personal favourite is with bananas). There are other varieties in some parts of Latin America and Spain, but they all differ due to the type of palm used (each one has it's own flavour). Wine palm or Jubaea Chilensis is the one we use, which has a very particular flavour, due to being the only palm that can grow in cold climates. It's made from the boiled sap of the tree.
> 
> Wine palm syrup is more liquid than maple syrup, behaving sort of like caramel; it has a more earthy flavour as well. It's made in two varieties: Alone and with very tiny coconuts (about the size of a coin) produced by the palm. As with other syrups, it can last for a long time before spoiling, even if opened.
> 
> If you live in the US, I think these guys sell it: http://www.tuchileaqui.com/midepaco24n.html
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Cristian




I would love to try this, but it will have to wait until next month.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Cristian, What is Pan de pascua?


----------



## Cristian Andreu

Scott DeWar said:


> Cristian, What is Pan de pascua?




It's a traditional Chilean Christmas cake, consisting thick sponge cake made with ginger, honey, crystallized fruit, nuts, almonds, and raisins, plus anything else people want to put in them. There are several varieties, my favourite being the one with marzipan and no raisins because, as Garfield taught us many years ago, raisins are dried bowling balls.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I like those dried bowling balls!


----------



## Cristian Andreu

Nooo! It's the raisins talking! Don't let them inside you!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Cristian Andreu said:


> Nooo! It's the raisins talking! Don't let them inside you!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkbA3E363So


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

[MENTION=23822]Cristian Andreu[/MENTION]  

I may have to find a Chilean restaraunt...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not so much a sandwich as an ingredient...

Just discovered Dietz & Watson Steakhouse Onion Cheddar cheese.  It is one of a series of cheddars they've released with ingredients like roasted garlic or peppers.  The others don't stand up to this one, IMHO.

The cheddar itself is a mild & creamy white which provides a perfect background for the caramelized onions within.  KILLER sandwich cheese.  Probably also a good one for hors d'oeuvres.


----------



## Samloyal23

Tonguez said:


> thats a damn lie!
> 
> Pigs are actually very clean animals. Yes they like to roll in mud water to cool off (because they don't sweat much) but when given sufficient space will absolutely not sleep or root in crap. They also will eat roots, leaves and dry food and it's only people who mix it to form a mushy swill.
> 
> factory farming of any kind is evil so only eat free range bacon



Yeah, tell Jules Winfield he lied, I dare you. I double dare you!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I raised pigs years ago, an FFA project. I remember that what Tonguez says to be true. Even the big evil corp. farms has them walk on rubberized slotted floors with a fresh water floor cleanse and a flush system for the holding pit below.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I went to a new Indian restaurant near my home and got a big order of garlic naan to take home.

A couple slices of smoked ham and some butterkäse on top, zapped in the microwave for 30 seconds and then rolled up makes for a VERY tasty bite.


----------



## UselessTriviaMan

Nice!

We hit Oktoberfest a couple of weeks back, and (among other thing) I brought home some horseradish jelly. The combo of sweet and sinus-clearing horseradish burn is very intriguing - I really want to try it on a roast beef sammich. I should get that done.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Definitely worth a try!

When I combined my local Chinese restaurant's hot oil with honey, it was magic.  Theirs is different- they have pan-seared garlic & ginger in heirs, in addition to the pepper flakes.  Great on chicken.

I'd bet a sweet horseradish spread could make a trancendant roast beef sandwich, and I say that as a recent convert to horseradish sauces besides American "wasabi."


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Try horseradish sauce over melted provolone on roast beef on pretzel bread.  Mmm-mmm.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That.
Sounds.
_AWESOME!_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I went to a new Indian restaurant near my home and got a big order of garlic naan to take home.
> 
> A couple slices of smoked ham and some butterkäse on top, zapped in the microwave for 30 seconds and then rolled up makes for a VERY tasty bite.




Tried a salami & cheddar version of this, with a little cracked black pepper and some added butter on the naan.  This is definitely a keeper idea.  I may make some of these roll-ups and slice them into bite-sized portions for appetizers the next time I entertain.


----------



## MistyF

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Tried a salami & cheddar version of this, with a little cracked black pepper and some added butter on the naan. This is definitely a keeper idea. I may make some of these roll-ups and slice them into bite-sized portions for appetizers the next time I entertain.




Mmmm.. Yammi! I want to do it right now!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I might have to get some this weekend.  Got lots of Thanksgiving leftovers...

Oyster dressing + ham on garlic naan!  Crab spread on garlic naan!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

OK, last night, Mom & I tried some leftover turkey and oyster dressing on the garlic naan.

We heated the sliced turkey & dressing just enough to melt butter (used for flavor & to retain moistness).  Then spread a little mayo on the naan-approximately half a whole round- then placed a smear of dressing on half of it, and topped that smear with the turkey slices.  That was all rolled up.

The resulting roll was the size of a nice burrito.

The flavor?  KILLER!


----------



## MistyF

Last month I was in Rome and I've tasted Trapizzino. OMG, that's the new sensation! I really recommend to try it. That is Italian pizza sandwiches, made from pizza. You must make a pocket from the pizza slice, and stuff it with savory fillings like stewed oxtail, eggplant parmesan, and dark meat chicken meat cooked with garlic, olive oil, rosemary, white wine, and vinegar. A lot of ingredients, I know.
For those who want to taste something original, Italy is not far and not so expensive, I, personally, always use couchsurfing and look for free accommodation in Rome. And use low-cost flights. Believe me, you can try every cuisine in the world if you want


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Post-holiday leftover fun again- this time, Earl Campbell Hot Links on roasted garlic bread (toasted) with mayo & Boursin.


----------



## Beleriphon

One of my favourites after making tacos at home:

A grilled cheese sandwich with aged white cheddar and;
Taco filling (in this case seasoned ground beef)
Something spicy, I use jalapeno Tabasco sauce (the green one)
Baby spinach

Grill to desired crispiness.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Planning on upping my egg sandwich game: just got 4 silicone egg/pancake rings at Crate & Barrel.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight's creation: 

Onion roll
Mayo
Black Forest ham
Blue Castello cheese
Sliced Campari tomato


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lunch:




Grilled Swiss & smoked Gouda on rosemary & olive oil bread.

(Would kill with a cup of tomato soup.)


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Darn it, now I want grilled cheese.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tried my egg rings tonight:





There is definitely a skill to judging doneness and flipping them that I'll need to work on.  

The mix was:
8 Eggs
Milk
Paprika 
Black pepper
Minced dried onion
Garlic powder
Dried parsley flakes

That mix made @1 patty per egg.

Had one egg patty on toasted pumpernickel rye, with a little mayo, a slice of ham, and a generous schmear of Boursin.

_Tasty._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did another egg sandwich, this time on a nice onion roll.  (Dad killed the pumpernickel eating a Ruben last night.)

Loved it, but also came to a decision- mayo doesn't work with the Boursin in these sandwiches.  Not because of the flavor, because that's just fine, but when you combine the Boursin with a nice hot egg patty, it melts a bit.  The inclusion of mayo makes the sandwich overlubed.  The egg was trying to escape with every bite.

Butter might fare better, but I'm thinking the Boursin will be sufficient.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Latest iteration in my eggsperiment:

Small sourdough bun, sliced, toasted, buttered.  (I used a little too much, but hey...)
1 egg patty 
1 slice each Swiss cheese, smoked Gouda, and turkey breast.

While the bread was toasting, I microwaved the patty 30sec.  Then topped it with the cheeses, and zapped it another 5 sec.  Buttered the toast., and stacked it all but the meat, zapping another 10-15sec.  Then topped with the meat and far it 5sec more.

May be one of the better versions of this.  The egg was nice, warm, and fragrant.  The cheese, just barely gooey.  The sourdough bun was a pleasant buttery toast, the meat just warm enough to not have any fridge chill.

Just a few minutes of prep, under 1 minute total heating.  Eating it didn't take long, either.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Had a PB & Honey on a bread other than white or wheat for the first time today: toasted sourdough.

It was different, but good.  Would do again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight's permutation:

Marble Rye/Pumpernickel 
Mayo
Ground black pepper
Genoa Salami
Colby Jack cheese
Egg salad


----------



## thehrrf

BLT on sourdough.

Add: egg salad.

Whole new dish.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Naan, mozzarella, goat cheese, tomatoes, bacon. Heat in oven ~15 minutes.

It's supposed to be a pizza, but fold it in half and it's a sandwich!


----------



## Lpelmond

my fav grilled sandwich:

white bread
pear
seed mustard
honey
cheese
arugula

so delicious!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oyster dressing is a Creole fave often made on Thanksgiving. And sometimes we make sandwiches with it, most commonly with some kind of ham or deboned pork chop, and a little mayo. In New Orleans, you’d typically get that on the ubiquitous french bread.

But this week, Mom & Dad took some of the Thanksgiving leftovers to make a variation on that traditional favorite by using roasted garlic bread and using our guest’s veal schnitzel*. I haven’t seen Mom eat a sandwich that large in a while, and she pretty much wolfed it. Poor thing didn’t stand a chance...

I had a similar one on sourdough the next day.

Tonight, I took one of the last pieces of schnitzel and paired it with my Aunt’s strawberry/pineapple glazed ham, some Swiss, mayo and Dijon mustard on french bread.  It needed a little more mustard and some sliced pickles, but I’m not complaining.





* my cousin brought her boyfriend, and between them, they brought an excellent roasted duck, a pair of bacon-topped Apple pies (delish!), and a pile of homemade veal schnitzel.


----------



## EmberGod

I like grilled sandwiches. 
INGREDIENTS

– Wisconsin Gouda (Marieke brand)
– White Mulberry Jam (by Underground Butcher)
– Virginia Ham
– Pickled Peaches
– King’s Hawaiian Rolls
– Salted Butter (I only use Kriemhild!)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks like a lot of sweet & salty going on!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tip: Brie melts almost as quickly as butter.

Found that out today making a Brie & tomato sandwich with some cracked black pepper on toasted Tuscan bread.  I only meant to slightly warm the cheese in the microwave, but it melted almost completely.

Messy...but good!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I tried making a sandwich with some herbs De Provence bread that Dad brought home.

It wound up a long fly ball as opposed to a home run.

I toasted the bread, then layered ham, turkey and salami, stacked with Colby jack cheese, spinach, spicy brown mustard, ground pepper and Italian dressing.   That last bit was the oops.  The dressing in question was tasty, but it was a tad sweet.  Soooo close.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

1) I’ve been using a lot of tarragon vinegar (a blend of malt and distilled white vinegars with the addition of tarragon flavoring) on sandwiches lately. It adds a nice tang without being too dominant a flavor, so it works well with poultry, pork and beef based cold cuts with equally decent results.

I know red wine vinegars marry better with beefy meats, but recently, I’ve been making a lot of club style (i.e. various different meats) sandwiches, and the tarragon works with a broader flavor spectrum.


2) I also made a beer-braised corned beef for my Mom.  The whole saga can be seen here (post #178):

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?427694-Cookin-again/page18&p=7371399#post7371399

The relevant core to the tale is that I tried it as a sandwich, and was impressed.  I don’t care for corned beef at all, but my beer-braised version tasted like a slightly saltier bacon.  That in mind I took inspiration from the venerable BLT: I toasted some sourdough, spread some mayo on it, added a generous layer of baby spinach, some sliced tomato, and finally the beef.  I have to admit it was something I would happily eat again.


3) Because it is a Friday in Lent, I must abstain from meat.  So for lunch, I made a grilled cheese sandwich, a simple but tasty comfort food I have made many a time.  But today, I gave it a twist.

I’ve tried a variety of cheeses before, and sometimes I even use 2 or 3 different ones.  Today, I used American cheese...to accent the akkawi that was the _main_ cheese.  As you may or may not know, akkawi is an Israeli cheese, similar to but slightly more strongly flavored than mozzarella.  

Let’s just say that it worked out *just fine*. But that wasn’t the twist.

I was introduced to akkawi in a nice local Lebanese restaurant that has since closed its 2nd and location nearest me.  They served it as an appetizer in the form of little cheese pizzas @6” last time I was in that restaurant, our waiter suggested we try dipping the tiny slices of cheesy Heaven in honey.  _Cloud 9 City!_. The salty and sweet combo was a hit with the entire table.

Remembering that, I decided to pu a little pool of honey on my plate into which I could dip my sandwich.  A couple undipped bites in- had to taste the base flavor, of course- I went for the honey.  _Paradise flashback!_

Dipping turned to dragging as I made my sandwich disappear like a magic trick.  I’m not saying I’ll do this every time in the future- after all, I won’t always be using akkawi (though it should work with other cheeses)- but it is definitely something I’ll do again.  And as I write this, I can see this working with other dipping options, sweet or savory.

For instance, I could see using the mix of honey and Chinese hot oil* should be a powerful combo.  Or going in a different direction, using a good fig or date preserve should be good.  On the savory side, there’s a tried & true dipping sauce I make: a 50/50 mix of yellow mustard and A1 steak sauce, mixed with black pepper and Tabasco to taste.

I did NOT need to know.




* in my case, I’m thinking of a particular hot oil a restaurant nearby makes, infused with pan-seared ginger & garlic in addition to the usual pepper flakes,  (I need to learn to make my own,,,how difficult can it be?)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tried McCormick’s California style garlic pepper on a sandwich tonight. Unlike most seasoning mixes I buy, it wasn’t salt-free, but ignore was only 85mg per serving. 

The sandwich was liverwurst and Swiss with mayo, brown mustard, and spinach on oatnut bread. As a side, I had sliced tomatoes with salt, pepper and tarragon vinegar.

The spice mix definitely worked on the sandwich. A nice light bite from the pepper, plus the mix of garlic and other spices played well with those in the mustard and liver without overshadowing the base flavors.


----------



## Darth Solo

Honorable mention: Pancake Burger.

It's everything you imagine


----------



## Nytmare

My wife's favorite sandwich is peanut butter, butter, banana, and mayonnaise.  

I've never had the strength to ever try a bite of one and see why she likes it so much.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I bet it’s that sweet+salty thing.  I’ll say that I can understand it- look no further than post #106 in this thread.  I’ve clearly enjoyed other such combinations myself.  And as I get older, my culinary adventurousness has increased.

But I probably still wouldn’t try _that_ one, even though I like all the ingredients.


----------



## Nytmare

Yeah, that's the thing.  I can completely understand how it might taste good, I just can't figure out how the inventor ever decided to mash those things together in the first place and stick them between two pieces of bread.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I suspect it was the creation of a hungry- possibly drunk- bachelor, a mad scientist, a kid under 8, or a chef drank a “Love (Unusual Food Combinations) Potion”.

(Note: those things are not mutually exclusive.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A few days ago, I had an “Untidy Joseph” for breakfast. It’s basically the same as a Sloppy Joe, but not as messy. I had some leftover BBQ brisket & pulled pork from a local chain, which I mixed together & reheated in a mug with some extra bbq sauce (some of my own hommmade). I also had some mild sourdough Rome WinCo. Not sure if it’s their house brand, but it’s HUGE- each slice is as big as 2 pieces of bread in surface area. This I toasted, then smeared with spicy brown mustard and seasoned liberally with garlic pepper. Then I dolloped on the meat mix, and cut it in half.

Because of the sheer size of the bread, the meat was spread thinly enough that it really couldn’t ooze out more quickly than I could eat it. So I got all the flavors, almost none of the mess.

Since I like to read while I eat solo, that’s a good thing. VERY good.


----------



## Riley37

All through fourth and fifth grade, if I recall correctly, I made the same sandwich, to take to school and eat for lunch, five days a week. Peanut butter, a slice of cheese, alfalfa sprouts, wheat germ powder, on raisin bread.

I have no idea why. I guess one day those were the materials at hand, and it worked so I stuck with it. Not broke, don't fix, eh?

I was an oddball child. A friend once said that of the three strangest people she knew, I was probably five of them. That could have a connection to my interest in D&D. Surely I'm not the only one here, who was something of an oddball, at one age or another?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today’s experiment:  Earl Campbell Hot links, split open, covered with sautéed onions, smoked gruyere cheese, mayo & mustard on a hamburger bun.  I was going to add guacamole, but forgot.

Very tasty, and would have worked just as well as a substitute hot dog.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Took a slim slice of my recently cooked prime rib roast and placed it on an onion roll with D&W Steakhiuse Onion Cheddar, Guilden’s brown mustard, mayo, a drizzle of A-1, and a sliced Campari tomato.

Was delish.


----------



## Umbran

Admittedly, not really a sandwich, but I am proud of the thought process I put in this one.

My goal was "cheeseburger quesadilla" on a few minutes notice, with what was present in the house.  

First hurdle - no american cheese in the house.  And straight cheddar does not actually hit the mark properly in terms of texture or flavor fro a classic burger.  However, a mix of shredded cheddar and Gouda does the trick.

Next hurdle - Tomatoes, when cooked, release far too much water to be used in a quesadilla.  Substitute jarred roasted red peppers,  rinsed, dried, and chopped small but not fine.

Dill pickle, copped just short of fine, will also be called for.

Now, the meat is where technique matters.  Some folks (including myself, in the past) make hamburger by making what amounts to a meatloaf mixture.  This can yield a really tasty product, but really requires you do a large patty, which isn't what I wanted here.  Some folks make a patty out of plain ground beef, and that also is a mistake - they miss the only crucial ingredients, salt and pepper.

So, ground beef, 85% lean, with about 1 tsp of coarse kosher salt (not standard salt, that will be way too much!), and a bit more pepper than you think it should need.  Toss to combine thoroughly, but don't make into a patty.  Toss into a hot frying pan and crumble, but do not overcrowd the pan - you want maybe a half-pound of meat in a 12" skillet - more than that and the released moisture will stop the browning process that produces much of the flavor - the Maillard reaction doesn't happen in the presence of water.  Cook until fully browned.

Now, assemble the quesadilla from the above, and cook as usual.  Serve with a ketchup dipping sauce.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like tasty fun!

Did you you’d proper tortillas, or were you forced to improvise on that, too?


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sounds like tasty fun!
> 
> Did you you’d proper tortillas, or were you forced to improvise on that, too?




I had proper enough (store bought) flour tortillas, thank goodness.  Tortillas are one of the world's simplest breads, but making them well takes a lot of practice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Too true.


----------



## BadBreath

Have not read whole thread, this may seem boring: Thick freshly toasted white bread (still warm)... lashings of smooth peanut butter, a bit of honey spread thinly, slices of cheeeeeeese (like Gouda or similar)... enjoy while playing a RPG on a PC.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For breakfast today, I sliced open an onion roll, then smeared a bit of mayonnaise inside.  Pretty normal...

Until on it, I placed a layer of ahi shoyu poke*:
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/256936/ahi-shoyu-poke/

The combo of the mayo and the poke was almost too slick to cohere as a sandwich, but it did.  And it was _goooood_.




* full disclosure: I didn’t MAKE my poke using that recipe.  Mine was bought from the seafood counter at my local Market Street grocery.  That recipe seems close to how they make theirs, though.  The one difference I know is macadamia nuts- the grocery doesn’t include those.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

BadBreath said:


> Have not read whole thread, this may seem boring: Thick freshly toasted white bread (still warm)... lashings of smooth peanut butter, a bit of honey spread thinly, slices of cheeeeeeese (like Gouda or similar)... enjoy while playing a RPG on a PC.




I’m with you up to “cheese”.  Never added that to my PB & H sandwiches.


----------



## Nytmare

I just wanted to confess to having almost made PB&J quesadillas at least three times in the last two weeks.  I've been working hellish hours on the new job and not wanting to put too much effort into making a food when I get home, and although there's no bread there's a pack of tortillas that's just been sitting there mocking me for almost the last month.

I'll let you know if I eventually cave.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have used naan to make sandwiches- not peanut butter ones since I almost always buy garlic naan- so I don’t see tortillas as being that big of a stretch.

Flour or corn?


----------



## Nytmare

Flour.  I think I might go for a little early lunch. :7

Report to follow.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Recently made a sandwich with prosciutto, shallot Boursin, and sliced Campari tomatoes on a toasted garlic bagel. Added a little ground pepper.

Yum!

In retrospect, adding a little egg patty and some spinach would have made it killer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight’s dinner!





The sandwich is sliced ribeye and steakhouse onion cheddar on toasted roasted garlic bread with mayo & brown mustard.

The salad is Yukon golds, mayo, Greek yogurt, dill relish. yellow mustard, paprika, dill, parseley, chives, black &  cayenne pepper.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sunday night, I did thin pork chops on a bed of diced garlic & onions.  Didn’t eat them for dinner, but wanted to get the meat packaging out with Monday’s garbage. 





Tonight, took one of those pork chops, slapped it on toasted sourdough with mayo, mustard, and slivered truffle parano.

Oh yes, my friends, ‘twas tasty.


----------



## Sadras

BadBreath said:


> Have not read whole thread, this may seem boring: Thick freshly toasted white bread (still warm)... lashings of smooth peanut butter, a bit of honey spread thinly, slices of cheeeeeeese (like Gouda or similar)... enjoy while playing a RPG on a PC.






Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m with you up to “cheese”.  Never added that to my PB & H sandwiches.




Pretty much grew up with this and the honey need not be too thin. It works with most simple yellow cheeses like gouda and cheddar even your basic melrose (I wouldn't opt for the flavoured variety).

If you are feeling a little more riskier (and I know this is not to everyone's taste), but the same PB & H sandwiches actually work with sliced cucumbers or polony or salami. Yeah I know it sounds crazy, but it works - seriously try it.

Seriously.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There’s an Israeli cheese called akkawi that is somewhat like a stronger tasting, firmer mozzarella.  I got introduced to it in several middle eastern restaurants as an appetizer: melted on pita, like a tiny cheese pizza.  A Lebanese waiter hipped me to drizzling it with honey.  _Flavor explosion!_

That, in turn, led me to putting mayhaw jelly on a cracker with brie- a very similar experience.





And I was hipped to topping apple slices with cinnamon and American cheese waaaay back in 2nd grade...and eat it still.

So I’m no stranger to pairing cheeses with sweet ingredients.  Or even sweet & savory in general.

But _cheese _with _peanut butter_?  Color me still skeptical.


----------



## Zhon

This thread is outstanding.  I don't know how "unusual" this is, but I used to put a bunch of lettuce between two pieces of toast and cover it with lemon pepper.  Strangely delicious.  Does that even count as a sandwich?  It's literally a lettuce sandwich.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like a sandwich to me!  (And probably pretty tasty.  And refreshing.)

What kind of bread do you typically choose?  Ever experiment?

I could see doing something like that myself...maybe with spinach or romaine and red wine vinegar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Tonight, took one of those pork chops, slapped it on toasted sourdough with mayo, mustard, and slivered truffle parano.
> 
> Oh yes, my friends, ‘twas tasty.




Took another, this time buttering the sourdough and using a dijon mustard instead of yellow.  Then I added a nice Swiss cheese and a thick layer of baby spinach.

Also quite tasty!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve now done a third iteration of those pork chops as sandwiches- today’s was the sameas the last I posted, but with melted shredded Parmesan instead of Swiss.

Made Mom taste the Parmesan version...and therby caused her regret at her chosen lunch option.

I may have to see if I can find a boneless cut similar to what I’ve been using, just to make “sandwiching” them easier.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did a salami and ham on toasted sourdough the other night.  Had a layer of spinach and sliced tomatoes.  I also used yellow mustard and red wine vinegar as the condiments, plus a liberal shaking of black oepper and thyme.

A keeper, to be sure.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve commented before about how there’s this one sandwich I only get to eat a few times a year, because it requires a rare ingredient: my maternal aunt’s baked ham.  She glazes it with a mix of butter, brown sugar, strawberry preserves, and pineapple chunks.  To slices of that ham, I add blue cheese, and a dusting of black pepper, served on toasted rosemary olive oil bread smeared with mayo and brown mustard.

Combined, you get a symphony of sweet, salty herbal and savory.  It may be the most complex flavored sandwich I make.

But tonight, I tried an experiment.  I made a vinaigrette of 3Tb olive oil, 1Tb spicy brown mustard, 1Tb honey, and 1/8 tsp each rosemary and black pepper.  This I spread on toasted sourdough, then topped with Black Forest ham and some basic blue cheese.  

Clearly, some of the flavors would be different or completely absent- honey doesn’t taste like butter mixed with brown sugar, and I had no fruit in there whatsoever- but I wanted to see if I could approximate the flavor of the original.

Because of the amount and consistency of the vinaigrette, I didn’t use any mayo at all.  Too messy if I had.

The result was a surprise.  Even with the altered and absent flavors, this was STILL a nice combination.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My dinner tonight was a generous layer of baby spinach on toasted sourdough with mayo and mustard, cracked black pepper, a Campari tomato, and shards of a creamy but firm blue cheese.

Yummeh!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Grilled cheese sandwiches are one of my go-to comfort foods, and I’m sure I’m not alone.  We all know what our particular combo of breads & cheeses are.  But occasionally, I like to branch out and try something a little different, just to see if I can find a more...adult?  sophisticated?...take on a classic.

And today’s breakfast was one of those days.

I started with an onion roll, sliced & buttered.  My cheeses were a nice provolone and Dietz & Watson steakhouse onion cheddar.  I layered the cheddar between the slices of provolone, because I knew it would melt faster, encasing the cheddar.

The final twist was a generous smear of Maille Old Style mustard- one of those grainy style mustards- which has a more subtle flavor than a yellow, brown or Dijon.

The result was oniony (of course), cheesy (of course), gooey, and oh so slightly tangy.  A winner!


----------



## Umbran

I had an unusual breakfast sandwich this week.

Two soft boiled eggs, avocado, Alpha Tolman cheese, shakshuka sauce, in pita bread.  Outstanding.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Grilled cheese sandwiches are one of my go-to comfort foods, and I’m sure I’m not alone.  We all know what our particular combo of breads & cheeses are.  But occasionally, I like to branch out and try something a little different, just to see if I can find a more...adult?  sophisticated?...take on a classic.
> 
> And today’s breakfast was one of those days.
> 
> I started with an onion roll, sliced & buttered.  My cheeses were a nice provolone and Dietz & Watson steakhouse onion cheddar.  I layered the cheddar between the slices of provolone, because I knew it would melt faster, encasing the cheddar.
> 
> The final twist was a generous smear of Maille Old Style mustard- one of those grainy style mustards- which has a more subtle flavor than a yellow, brown or Dijon.
> 
> The result was oniony (of course), cheesy (of course), gooey, and oh so slightly tangy.  A winner!




Man, now I want grilled cheese!


----------



## doctorbadwolf

I love a blackberry jam and spicy chicken oven-toasted sandwich. 

Hoagie roll
 blackberry jam or preserves
jerked chicken filets with hot red curry chili spice rub (red curry powder, cayenne, habenero salt, freshe-ground black pepper), then soaked in olive oil and low sodium soy sauce forhalf an hour or so, then pan seared and cooked. 

Smear blackberry on both sides of the roll, stuff chicken into roll, wrap the lot in foil, stick in oven at 350 for 30 minutes. 

Also, if you like thick chili, do the same thing with spicy brown mustard, hot links (cut in half down the length), and chili. Smear mustard lightly, it’s a subtle addition, not a primary flavor, here. 

Also great with with smoked salmon, holondaise sauce, capers, and big chunks of havarti with crumbles of blue cheese.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Umbran said:


> I had an unusual breakfast sandwich this week.
> 
> Two soft boiled eggs, avocado, Alpha Tolman cheese, shakshuka sauce, in pita bread.  Outstanding.




OK- you’ve stumped me with some of that!  What is Alpha Tolman?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> OK- you’ve stumped me with some of that!  What is Alpha Tolman?




The opposite of Omega Shortman?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz said:


> OK- you’ve stumped me with some of that!  What is Alpha Tolman?




So I went to Cheese.com- YES, THAT IS A THING- and looked it up.  Seems to be a Swiss varietal:



> Alpha Tolman is an Appenzeller inspired cheese with buttery, fruity & nutty flavour when young, maturing into bold meaty, caramelized onion flavours as it ages. Made from raw cow's milk, the brine-washed wheels are matured for eight to eleven months resulting in a dense, crystalline and pliant texture.
> 
> Alpha Tolman melts beautifully onto plate of fingerling potatoes, cured meat and natural sour pickles. Try pairing it with an onion jam, good, hearty ale or a plumy red wine.




https://www.cheese.com/alpha-tolman/

From that description, I can see 
1) why it would pair well with a shakshouka* sauce, and 
2) I need to go cheese shopping. 




* FWIW, something akin to shakshouka (sans nutmeg) can often be found being served in creole homes during the observation of Lent, served over rice.  AFAIK, the dish has no special name beyond “eggs poached in a tomato sauce”.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> * FWIW, something akin to shakshouka (sans nutmeg) can often be found being served in creole homes during the observation of Lent, served over rice.  AFAIK, the dish has no special name beyond “eggs poached in a tomato sauce”.




And there's the Latin-American huevos ahogados.  Once folks learn you can poach eggs in a tomatoey sauce, they go all over the place.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oh yeah!

Tangent: I’m a big soup-o-phile _and_ egg-o-phile.  Over the years, I’ve noticed a lot of soups using whole eggs in some way, shape or form, usually poached.  One of my local Asian fusion joints serves an udon noodle soup with mushrooms & spinach, into which they drop a nice poached egg.  _Delish_.  I usually ask for a second egg...

But after becoming a HUGE fan of Hungarian goulash when I was a kid and our family was stationed in Germany, I returned to Europe for the first time as a teen.  One stop was Budapest, and virtually every restaurant we hit that had it, I ate some.  There were all kinds of variants, all tasty.  One, however, stood out, and still does decades later.  You see, what they brought to the table looked & smelled familiar enough...

Then the waiter cracked a raw egg in top.

Even our chaperone- a Hungarian National- was surprised.

Gotta say, after the initial shock, I dug in.  It was almost..._decadent._


----------



## doctorbadwolf

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Grilled cheese sandwiches are one of my go-to comfort foods, and I’m sure I’m not alone.  We all know what our particular combo of breads & cheeses are.  But occasionally, I like to branch out and try something a little different, just to see if I can find a more...adult?  sophisticated?...take on a classic.
> 
> And today’s breakfast was one of those days.
> 
> I started with an onion roll, sliced & buttered.  My cheeses were a nice provolone and Dietz & Watson steakhouse onion cheddar.  I layered the cheddar between the slices of provolone, because I knew it would melt faster, encasing the cheddar.
> 
> The final twist was a generous smear of Maille Old Style mustard- one of those grainy style mustards- which has a more subtle flavor than a yellow, brown or Dijon.
> 
> The result was oniony (of course), cheesy (of course), gooey, and oh so slightly tangy.  A winner!




That sounds absolutely delightful. 

I'm making some chili for a company pot luck this week, and it's got me thinking of a rather unusual breakfast i had last winter. I'd made a ground turkey and pork chili with some non traditional additions like finely chopped yellow squash and mushrooms, and as always, a tablespoon of dutch baking chocolate. oh, and a slow cooked pork roast that i stabbed and scored, spice rubbed, seared in the pot with the onions and other starter veg and oil, and then simply cooked in the chili pot. 

well, obviously, i had leftovers, and I had set aside a batch that I'd put extra heat in, in the form of habenero salt, and ground chili flakes. So, I took that, the thick and dense whole grain bread that I love for toast. and then i got weird. I took some dusseldorf mustard, an egg, and some butter, a little heavy cream, and whipped it into a spread, and spread it on the insides of the bread, then layered thin layers of roast with a spicy pepper jack from the farmer's market i've never found again, with a layer of chili and an egg in the middle

The bread outsides were buttered ahead of time, obviously. ANyway, grilled the thing, dusted more habenaro salt on the cooling buttered sandwhich, and dug in. The egg was still a bit runny, the salted buttered crust was just the right amount of crunch and spice, and the whole thing melted into my belly like heaven on toast.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Noice!

Fairly complex, that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Grilled cheese sandwiches are one of my go-to comfort foods, and I’m sure I’m not alone.  We all know what our particular combo of breads & cheeses are.  But occasionally, I like to branch out and try something a little different, just to see if I can find a more...adult?  sophisticated?...take on a classic.
> 
> And today’s breakfast was one of those days.
> 
> I started with an onion roll, sliced & buttered.  My cheeses were a nice provolone and Dietz & Watson steakhouse onion cheddar.  I layered the cheddar between the slices of provolone, because I knew it would melt faster, encasing the cheddar.
> 
> The final twist was a generous smear of Maille Old Style mustard- one of those grainy style mustards- which has a more subtle flavor than a yellow, brown or Dijon.
> 
> The result was oniony (of course), cheesy (of course), gooey, and oh so slightly tangy.  A winner!




I forgot to mention... that sandwich was inspired by my previous night’s dinner, which was essentially a variant on the classic ham, egg & cheese melt.

Mom & I were dining alone, so I made grilled sandwiches.  Hers was ham and the onion cheese on roasted garlic bread- as in, a bread that has whole garlic cloves in it- and an egg, lightly seasoned and over soft.  I meant to make it over hard, but didn’t leave it on the heat long enough.  While she’s not one for runny egg sandwiches, but apparently, it was good enough that she didn’t mind.  And she sopped up the overflow...

Mine was similar, but on a sliced onion roll.  Because Mom got the last of the ham, I took the last of the chicken (hence, the grilled cheese sandwich that followed on the AM).  And like hers, my egg was slightly runny.  And likewise, squeegeed off the plate with the last of my roll.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Noice!
> 
> Fairly complex, that.




Too complex, tbh lol

And very filling!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I tried something new today.

Using an onion roll like the one just above, I made a simple but tasty sandwich: spicy brown mustard, Genoa salami, and labneh.  For those who don’t know, labneh is a dairy product somewhere between yogurt and cheese.  It has a texture similar to slightly softened butter or a spreadable cheese, and its flavor is akin to cream cheese...but with an undeniable yogurty finish.

This one was a keeper for sure.  Nice and tangy.  In future, I’d probably add spinach to it.  And if I did, I could easily see using a vinaigrette on it as well.  Or maybe instead of the brown mustard.


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I used to eat the odd muffuletta, but haven’t in a while.  Too many of them are overly salty to me now.  The closest commercial ones I’ve found outside of my hometown are the ones they make at Jason’s Deli and Shlotzsky Originals.  The latter ones are more like close cousins, though still quite tasty.

Emeril’s recipe is pretty good if you want to try making them at home:
https://www.emerils.com/121389/muffaletta

To me, the Muff lives or dies on the quality of its olive salad mix.  That’s often the saltiest of all the salty ingredients.  The original from Central Grocery can be bought online...in huge jars:
https://www.goldbelly.com/central-g...F69cG-uXuUEG9X6abAxQhb8ap_dKGF6caAjgdEALw_wcB

We usually use Boscoli or buy the ingredients separately at a deli and mix it ourselves.
https://www.cajungrocer.com/Boscoli...4xQLwm08y079ViB01C-DoMS-neIoblxcaAjIiEALw_wcB

This recipe for olive salad is pretty good.  I will say that the giardiniera is the Achilles heel- the mix is easily found in stores, but many of the common brands like Mezzetta can be salt bombs.
https://www.thespruceeats.com/muffaletta-olive-salad-recipe-912886


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A note: I have recently found that- if you look hard enough- the Central Grocery olive spread can be found in cheaper, smaller, non-institutional sizes.

https://www.cajungrocer.com/Boscoli...aklUk0L9GWkDmItDsE9lhuMTii-sf7wMaAmgjEALw_wcB


----------



## Samloyal23

Anyone go for almond butter? What other nuts make good alternatives to peanut butter?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nutella is pretty good, and that’s based on hazelnuts. Unfortunately for me, it is blended with chocolate, and I’m mildly allergic to chocolate.  So I only eat chocolate I _really _love.

I’ve had almond butter.  I’ve seen but not tried cashew butter.  I haven’t bought it to try because of my experience with almond butter.

_LET ME CLARIFY._

I really love peanut butter.  In fact, it’s about the only way I eat peanuts by choice.  But I like those “kiddie”, sweeter ones like Peter Pan and most of the store generics.  In this, I am in 100% solidarity with my folks’ border collies. 

It isn’t just the sweetness, it’s also convenience.  The “higher end” peanut butters all can have the oil separate out, requiring you to stir it back in.  And because they’re preservative free, they must be refrigerated...and that makes the stirring that much more difficult.

I really liked almond butter when I have had it, and would eat it again if offered.  But- to me- what I had did not taste appreciably different enough from those less-processed, less commercial peanut butters to justify the higher price.  It was nutty (but not *almondy*) and salty, and you had that whole oil separating thing going on.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nutella is pretty good, and that’s based on hazelnuts. Unfortunately for me, it is blended with chocolate, and I’m mildly allergic to chocolate.  So I only eat chocolate I _really _love.
> 
> I’ve had almond butter.  I’ve seen but not tried cashew butter.  I haven’t bought it to try because of my experience with almond butter.
> 
> _LET ME CLARIFY._
> 
> I really love peanut butter.  In fact, it’s about the only way I eat peanuts by choice.  But I like those “kiddie”, sweeter ones like Peter Pan and most of the store generics.  In this, I am in 100% solidarity with my folks’ border collies.
> 
> It isn’t just the sweetness, it’s also convenience.  The “higher end” peanut butters all can have the oil separate out, requiring you to stir it back in.  And because they’re preservative free, they must be refrigerated...and that makes the stirring that much more difficult.
> 
> I really liked almond butter when I have had it, and would eat it again if offered.  But- to me- what I had did not taste appreciably different enough from those less-processed, less commercial peanut butters to justify the higher price.  It was nutty (but not *almondy*) and salty, and you had that whole oil separating thing going on.




I get the peanut butter from the grinder at winco, and mix in a little honey from there, and put in at in a mason jar. I don't refrigerate it, but we eat a lot of pb, and the honey helps preserve it naturally. 

I haven't had almond butter that I liked, but I may give it another try at some point.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That PB & H premix sounds pretty clever & effective.  Couldn’t do it in my household, though- I share my PB with the dogs, and they don’t need the honey. 

Do you always use the same honey, or do you try other kinds?  I experiment with my purchases, and I’ve found that the flavor can vary noticeably depending on the flowers the bees hit- clover honey from our locals doesn’t taste the same as the stuff that comes in plastic bears, for instance.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

I recently made spaghetti for dinner at my parents' place, and used the sauce and meatballs for sandwiched the next day with my wife. 

The sauce was made by puree-ing soup starter mix (chopped onion, green onion, cabbage, broccoli, carrot, celery, rosemary) along with the stems of the mushrooms I would add later (the caps are good chopped, the stems make great flavoring by aren't as good in terms of mouth feel), and olive oil. I heated up olive oil in my big pot, dumped in the puree once it was ready, and stirred until it got aromatic. 

Before that, I'd gotten 2lbs ground beef, and 8 meatballs of ground pork with mozzarella. I lightly soaked both in low sodium soy sauce and red wine vinegar, then rolled the meatballs and mixed the group beef with a ground mix of salt, pepper (red, white, and black), oregano, sage, italian seasoning, and a pinch of my chili seasoning mix (curry spices with cayenne, mostly) for a hint of a kick. I let both meats rest covered on the counter in that mix for half an hour before starting anything else.  

With the starter aromatic, I placed the meatballs in, covered the mix, and prepped my tomato paste (canned, I'm lazy about this part), and rinsed by olives and chopped my mushrooms (I rinsed those already. should have done the olives and chopped the mushroom caps then, but oh well). After about 5 minutes, I flipped the meatballs, and preheated the oven to 400. A few minutes more, and I put the meatballs in a pyrex, turned the oven down to 200, and put the meatballs in, covered with foil. They'd cooked enough to let out some of their flavor into the pot, but still needed a little more to finish. I thought about slow cooking them with the rest of the sauce, but I didn't want to risk them falling apart in the sauce, and I wanted that seared flavor and texure on the outside. 

Next, I drop in the ground beef, and mix until it is fully mixed in with the veggies, and then cover while I made myself a drink*. 

Drink done, I pour in a little filtered water, to keep the mix from burning, and a tiny bit more olive oil. The meat was leaner than I'd anticipated. Then, I start adding in the tomato paste and water, until I've got a thick, but liquid, sauce going, and add in the olives and mushrooms. They go last so the shrooms still have a nice texture when I serve it up. More of that seasoning mix I put on the meat, plus some extra oregano, soy sauce, and red wine vinegar. Not a lot of any of it. 

Lastly, I take the meatballs out, pour some sauce over them, cover, turn the oven off, and put them back in to keep warm and finish. (I should have started at a lower oven heat, or turned the heat off sooner. THey came out a little hard to fork-cut, but still extremely delicious, and not enough to need a knife or anything, or lose any flavor.)

So, the next day, I've got the meatballs in the sauce overnight in the fridge, so I take them out and cut them into smaller pieces, add them back in, put the whole thing in a pyrex and reheat in the oven, and toast some hamburger buns first on a buttered pan and then in the oven to finish. I laid the sauce (which is very thick) like "sloppy joes" onto the buns, put a slice of havarti on each sandwich, closed it, let them sit covered with foil just long enough to get the cheese melty (a minute or so, because the buns and sauce were quite hot), and then served with a couple dry apple ciders. 

*I had dry ginger ale (lightly artificially sweetened with stevia extract, which for me has no aftertaste), squeezed half a lemon and a whole orange, and then added a shot of my vanilla bourbon (it's literally bourbon infused with vanilla pods and coffee grounds, so...as mcuh coffee vanilla extract as actual bourbon, at this point, but I used less vanilla than you would to make proper vanilla extract, so it's still enjoyable as a drink). It's an odd combination on paper, but it sings beautifully in practice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds delish!

I’ve never made a true meatball sandwich.  Heck...I can’t remember if I’ve EATEN a meatball sandwich!  (I have always wondered why they didn’t simply flatten the li’l bastards out so they’d fit better. )

To the best of my recollection, the closest I’ve come was a meat_loaf_ sandwich.  Which, TBH, waaaaas killer.

Your bev sounded pretty good, too.  “Fresh” springs to mind.

I’ve only rediscovered ginger ale in the past year.  I don’t generally drink carbonated beverages anymore, but Mom does.  And we’ve found unit to be a nice, slight departure from the more lemon & lemon-lime drinks she consumes/uses as tea mixers.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just saw this recipe today.  Looks good to me!
http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/270471/cauliflower-grilled-cheese-with-sun-dried-tomatoes/

Reminds me of another unexpected melt- a local bakery’s BLT: _Brie_, lettuce and tomato.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Playing with leftovers tonight, I made a ribeye sandwich.

I didn’t have anything special on the bread front, so white it was...slathered with unsalted butter.  Some leftover sautéed garlic spinach, sautéed white mushrooms & green onions, and a generous 4 slices of smoked Gouda were paired with the meat.  The final toppings were a drizzle of A1 and some Guilden’s brown mustard.

Soooooo good.

(No pix this time- I got slightly distracted and slightly over toasted the bread.  But it was so buttery it didn’t matter.)


----------



## Jeanne Marie

oooh, what a tasty thread!

white toast bread
pear
mustard
arugula
cheese

that's really delicious, I recommend!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like a sweet/tangy morsel.  What kind of cheese do you use?


----------



## Samloyal23

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nutella is pretty good, and that’s based on hazelnuts. Unfortunately for me, it is blended with chocolate, and I’m mildly allergic to chocolate.  So I only eat chocolate I _really _love.
> 
> I’ve had almond butter.  I’ve seen but not tried cashew butter.  I haven’t bought it to try because of my experience with almond butter.
> 
> _LET ME CLARIFY._
> 
> I really love peanut butter.  In fact, it’s about the only way I eat peanuts by choice.  But I like those “kiddie”, sweeter ones like Peter Pan and most of the store generics.  In this, I am in 100% solidarity with my folks’ border collies.
> 
> It isn’t just the sweetness, it’s also convenience.  The “higher end” peanut butters all can have the oil separate out, requiring you to stir it back in.  And because they’re preservative free, they must be refrigerated...and that makes the stirring that much more difficult.
> 
> I really liked almond butter when I have had it, and would eat it again if offered.  But- to me- what I had did not taste appreciably different enough from those less-processed, less commercial peanut butters to justify the higher price.  It was nutty (but not *almondy*) and salty, and you had that whole oil separating thing going on.




If someone could make a line of organic nut butters that did not need to be stirred, I would eat the  out of them. We also need to go for a wider variety. Why not have pistachio, macadamia, cashew, and walnut butters? Let's go for broke, butter ALL the nuts!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Samloyal23 said:


> If someone could make a line of organic nut butters that did not need to be stirred, I would eat the  out of them. We also need to go for a wider variety. Why not have pistachio, macadamia, cashew, and walnut butters? Let's go for broke, butter ALL the nuts!




Seek, and ye shall find!
https://artisanaorganics.com/collections/pure-raw-nut-butters

And while I haven’t tried any of these, I have to say, it looks like they’ve taken MY lament to heart.  As in, they’re trying to make their nut products taste like the nuts on the labels.


----------



## Samloyal23

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Seek, and ye shall find!
> https://artisanaorganics.com/collections/pure-raw-nut-butters
> 
> And while I haven’t tried any of these, I have to say, it looks like they’ve taken MY lament to heart.  As in, they’re trying to make their nut products taste like the nuts on the labels.




These look amazing, I want to try the cashew...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Anybody who DOES try any of those out should report back here- inquiring minds- and palates- want to know!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The latest tidbit:






That’s a salami & portobello mushroom cap sandwich on oatnut bread with mayo, brown mustard, provolone and spinach.  Sides were Snyder’s Butter Snaps and some marinated onions.

Gustoso!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shroom Sandwich var.#2:





Another oven-baked portobello cap, this time filled with Dietz & Watson Steakhouse Onion cheddar, some slices of Boar’s Head roast beef, mayo and mustard on a pretzel roll.  The sandwich was assembled after zapping the cheese-topped cap in the microwave for 30sec.  I _should_ have added the beef, too.  That was the only mistake. (Mis-steak?)

The end result was similar to a Philly cheesesteak, so definitely worth doing again in the future.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight’s dinner was Shroom Sandwich 2.1.  I _did_ warm the beef this time, which was good.  I also added a slice of Swiss, which was also good.

I also sprinkled some finely ground thyme on it, which was just OK.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Because it’s a Friday in Lent, Shroom Sandwich #2.2 was purely vegetarian.  I doubled the onion cheddar, mayoed up the sliced pretzel roll, then added a smear- @2tsp of olive tapenade.  

It was a lot better than I expected.  In some ways, it was the best iteration of SS#2.


Still have 2 caps left...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight’s experiment: smoked sausage, salami, Swiss and spinach on sourdough.

I predict there will be much...
[video=youtube;7WYHMUj2VLk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WYHMUj2VLk[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mom came up with a new one for herself tonight: deli beef tongue with mayo and pickled artichoke hearts on toasted roasted clove garlic bread.

Even if I had wanted to taste it- which I assure you I didn’t- she probably wouldn’t have shared.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That’s something I whipped up following a trip to the Farmers’ Market and a local upscale grocery.  That’s a bakery-fresh onion roll, topped with Black Forest ham, roasted chicken, Butterkäse, American cheese (the legit deli sliced original, not Kraft “cheese product” slices), radish sprouts, mayo, mustard and black pepper.  It was very tasty, but I didn’t put enough of the radish sprouts on there for their slightly peppery flavor to come through.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Breakfast had an international...no, _multinational_ feel to it: Black Forest ham, labneh and aji on warm garlic naan.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight’s sandwich: 
Rosemary & olive oil bread
Mayo 
Slices of medium-rare ribeye steak
Pickled red onions
Smoked Gruyere cheese
Black pepper

As sides, I had some fried pita chips alternatingly topped garlic & basil spread (looked like guacamole) or three-layer dip (sheep feta, basil pesto, and diced tomatoes), all from a vendor at my local Farmers’ Market.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Made chicken salad sandwiches for dinner tonight, using our local Kroger’s revised high end chicks salad.  It’s a pretty decent commercial chicken salad, and it paired nicely with the mayo, fancy Dijon mustard and fresh-baked breads we used.  Unlike many of the fancy chicken salads I’ve seen lately (which frequently added grapes and pecans), this was almost purely white chicken breast, mayo and seasonings, with just a hint of finely diced celery. 

Results were good...and quickly eaten!

...but the REAL kicker was this pecan infused balsamic vinegar I picked up at the local Farmers’ Market:
https://texasoliveranch.com/product/balsamic-vinegar/pecan-infused-balsamic-vinegar/

I tasted a swig of it from a ramekin separately first, and it delivered an almost sweet & sour candy effect.  When I drizzled this stuff on the sandwiches, the hint of sweetness took the edge off of the saltiness, and loosened up the chicken salad juuuuust a little bit more.

I really liked this vinegar.  But I’m at a bit of a loss as his best to use it.  It will definitely get drizzled on other sandwiches.  And the site mentions using it as an ice cream topping.  

But I rarely bring ice cream home.  And this stuff won’t work on every sandwich.  It probably wouldn’t make a good caprese, either.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight’s creation was a garlic sausage sandwich with sautéed onions and radish sprouts on toasted rosemary olive oil bread.  Condiments were simple, just mayo and yellow mustard.

Sides were moondrop grapes, carrots, Comte cheese, and pitted castelvetrano olives.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Went to the Farmers’ Market again.  The guy selling microgreens had sunflower and onion sprouts today, os I grabbed some of those in addition to my usual broccoli and radish spouts.

Onion spouts are my favorite microgreen, but they’re VERY hard to find,  I sometimes go a year without seeing them in stores.  So I don’t mind voting with my $$$ to encourage this guy to bring more to market.

The sunflower sprouts were a bit of a revelation, having a nutty flavor along with the herbal.

And when I got home, I put those two on a sandwich with radish sprouts..._very good_.  They paired well with the shaved eye of round and onion chees, Mayo, brown mustard and onion roll.  The greens combo was good enough I may try using them to make a purée or aioli of some kind.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Similar to the immediately precedent post:





Roasted garlic bread
+ butter
+ Boursin cheese
+ Onion sprouts 
+ Radish sprouts
+ Yellow mustard 
+ Shaved eye of round roast beef
___________________

Awesome Sandwich


----------



## CleverNickName

I'm late to this thread, but last night I had:

Brioche bun
Medium-rare burger
2 strips of crispy bacon
Red onion
Sriracha (on both sides)
Crunchy peanut butter (on both sides)

It was the best burger I've had in recent memory.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Almost sounds like....Thai fusion?


----------



## Samloyal23

CleverNickName said:


> I'm late to this thread, but last night I had:
> 
> Brioche bun
> Medium-rare burger
> 2 strips of crispy bacon
> Red onion
> Sriracha (on both sides)
> Crunchy peanut butter (on both sides)
> 
> It was the best burger I've had in recent memory.



I don't dig on swine, but peanut butter on a burger? That sounds interesting.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Something I do sometime is take the hard crisp bread, then butter, lots of grated cheese, then finely chopped red onions on top, and coarsely grounded black pepper.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ulfgeir said:


> Something I do sometime is take the hard crisp bread, then butter, lots of grated cheese, then finely chopped red onions on top, and coarsely grounded black pepper.




Cold or hot?  I mean, is the bread toasted?  The cheese melted?

Oh yeah...what kind of cheese?


----------



## Ulfgeir

@Dannyalcatraz It is of course served cold. The cheese was a type called "prästost". A rather mild cheese, that according to legend got its name from the kind of cheese that was given by the farmers to the priest as a tithe (taxation), in ye olden days.

Link to article about the crispbread.
Link to article about the cheese.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That sounds like a nifty cheese!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Market Street grocery store has recently started trying out a whole bunch of new breads in their bakery.  Their marble rye was pretty good.  Today, I tried something different.

I bought a ring-shaped bread @11” across, topped with all the stuff you see on an everything bagel.  But the bread was a softer dough than a bagel.  

I quartered it, then took a section and sliced it open.  Mayo & brown mustard were the condiments.  I sprinkled a pinch of black pepper on the interior. Greens were radish sprouts and baby spinach.  Cold cuts were 2 slices each of Black Forest ham, Genoa salami, and smoked Gouda.  Once assembled, I sliced the quarter into eights for manageability.  

Sides were baby carrots, celery stalks, some potato chips and an onion dip.

The sandwich was outstanding.

Thing is, after I finish this loaf off, I don’t know what will happen next.  There’s no guarantee Market Street will continue making the bread.  And as good as it is, I don’t know if others in the family will be interested in it- Mom, for one, rarely eats foods with tiny whole grains because of her dental work.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Did a decadent little thing the other day.  I fried chanterelles in butter, and lots of black pepper. Then put that in a wrap, topped with red chili, a thinly sliced leek, and acacia honey...  Image before I rolled it up.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A vegetarian sandwich?  Looks like a good’n, too!  

And only the chanterelles were sautéed?  Not the leeks?

What was it like?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A vegetarian sandwich? Looks like a good’n, too!
> 
> And only the chanterelles were sautéed? Not the leeks?
> 
> What was it like?




Yup, only the chanterells were fried. The chili and leek were fresh (they were there to provide some texture, and a bit of diffeence in taste).  It was a very sweet sandwich, due to the honey and the chanterells being fried in butter, but very good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That is a meal owing a great deal of its existence to the local Farmers’ Market.

The pita comes from one of those vendors.  Next, there’s mayonnaise sprinkled with black pepper and oregano leaves.  Then there’s a layer of baby spinach.  Then Dietz & Watson Smokehouse Onion Cheddar.  Onto that is spread basil-garlic spread (from the pita vendor).  The next layer is radish and garlic sprouts (from another farmer), drizzled with just a little red wine vinegar.  The meats are Boar’s Head Genoa salami, low sodium roast beef, and Black Forest ham.

The side was a small pile of shiitake mushroom crisps, and dessert was a handful of Wakym’s Temptress cookies- yet another vendor.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today, sliced chicken breast with a nice layer of shaved Cahill’s Irish Porter on onion roll with mayo, mustard and a liberal sprinkling of black pepper...





A few days ago, I did a similar sandwich, but with Black Forest ham, dijon mustard, and Cambozolla black label blue cheese.





Both were keepers.


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

From the “They can’t all be winners“ department:

Just the other day, I made a sandwich using white bread because my onion rolls gad a blue spot.  I have nothing against white bread, and even orefer it for certain sandwiches, but should have taken that as an omen.

I wanted to go in a slightly Mediterranean direction, so after the mayo, I layered spinach, a dusting of black pepper and Genoa salami.  To that, I added garlic sprouts, onion cheese, basil garlic spread, and a hint of yellow mustard.  Lastly, I put some olive bruschetta.

All ingredients I’ve used before, in many combinations.  Hell, sandwiches like a Schlotsky’s Original or a classic muffuletta have similarly complex mixes of similar ingredients.  

Those work.  This didn’t.

The bread wasn’t right, but it wasn’t the culprit.  The balance of flavors was just not right, and that’s about ingredient ratios.

I was trying to avoid piling on too much meat, but there really was too little salami, and it got lost.  Similarly, my restraint with the onion cheese meant it’s presence was almost unnoticeable.

On the flip side, I put WAY too much of the basil garlic spread, and it overwhelmed almost everything else.

And the olive bruschetta was oily, as such things always are.  I should have either drained it OR placed it directly on the bread, which would absorb the oil.  But I did neither, so the oil seeped out of the sandwich, making for an unstable mess.

Still, the _concept_ was sound.  Correcting my mistakes could lead to something pretty good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight: 
Toasted Onion roll
Basil infused EVOO
Spicy Brown Mustard
Mediterranean garlic spread
Smoked Gouda 
Genoa salami


----------



## Celebrim

I didn't know we had a food blog.  

Tuesday was:
Warm sliced rosemary encrusted prime rib 
Swiss cheese
Woeber's horseradish sauce
Mixed baby lettuces
Canyon bakehouse GF heritage style honey white bread

Yes, I know the bread is a bit of a let down, but sadly about seven years ago I discovered that my aging intestines and wheat were going to have to part ways.  I can only eat the good stuff now as a rare special treat.   After trying a lot of GF breads, that's the best of the bunch unless I can get my wife to bake.


----------



## Celebrim

doh.  double post


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Celebrim said:


> I didn't know we had a food blog.
> 
> Tuesday was:
> Warm sliced rosemary encrusted prime rib
> Swiss cheese
> Woeber's horseradish sauce
> Mixed baby lettuces
> Canyon bakehouse GF heritage style honey white bread
> 
> Yes, I know the bread is a bit of a let down, but sadly about seven years ago I discovered that my aging intestines and wheat were going to have to part ways.  I can only eat the good stuff now as a rare special treat.   After trying a lot of GF breads, that's the best of the bunch unless I can get my wife to bake.



Sounds good to me!

i don’t have celiac or any other gluten issues, but I am mildl allergic to corn and chocolate- one of my favorite veggies (with 1M culinary uses) and one of the best dessert/candy flavors.

So I understand picking and choosing your battles,

You might check with some of the local bakeries to see what they have.  Potato breads might work for you.

Also, certain grains used in bread may be better or worse for breadmaking than wheat- I’d check with one of the Celiac organizations out there.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did a ham & swiss with mayo on a toasted onion roll tonight.  The unusual part was the other condiment: a homemade vinaigrette made with Guilden’s spicy brown mustard, black pepper, EVOO, and fig balsamic vinegar.  Came out pretty good.

This didn’t come out of nowhere.  The primary inspiration was from these ham & swiss crepe with a honey mustard sauce that I used to get at The Magic Pan.  But I’ve had ham paired with sweet/fruity glazes and toppings of all kinds.  And just last week or so, I did a salad topped with a vinaigrette made with PEACH balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Bohandas

When I was in college I used to frequent a food truck that served hotdogs topped with french fries, ketchup, honey kustard, and cheese whiz. They also sold hoagies with mozzarella sticks in them.


----------



## Beleriphon

Have I got one. Well a few. So there's this place in what my wife and I affectionately call the "zombie mall". Why you ask, because it could be the setting for a zombie movie, and it is an undead mall, nobody seems to buy anything there but it keeps on trudging along animated by some fell voodoo curse.

How does this apply to sandwiches you ask? I shall elucidate!

We both hot dogs there. I got the Amsterdam, which was a sausage (made on site) covered in marinara (made on site), pepperoni and mozzarella. My wife got the Valentine's Special which was an all beef hotdog with the same marinara, fried mozzarella sticks, and more shredded cheese.

I also sampled the OMG Dog. All beef hotdog, chile (made on site), onion rings, and shredded cheddar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Man, I could go for a good dog...

There was a place we used to go when I was a kid and we lived in KS.  They had a “Coney Dog” piled high with chili, cheese, onions and I don’t know what else.  When I say “piled high“, I mean that the double paper plate it was served on was bearing the weight of the hot dog, bun, and a good 2-3” of toppings mounded on it like a pyramid.  This was a knife & fork dog, because you couldn’t even see the hot dog underneath to figure out where to grab it.


----------



## Beleriphon

The zombie mall hotdog place has a Coney Island dog that is exactly what you describe. They have currently 43 regular menu items, available in hotdog or sausage format. And they take recommendations for more.

The craziest I think was the Quebec dog, a full hotdog with a pile of poutine on top. the Montreal dog had a pile of Montreal smoked meat (that is to say steamed corned beef in the style of Montreal) and enough other stuff to make a rueben.


----------



## CleverNickName

By request from a different thread...







CleverNickName said:


> Thai-spiced peanut butter sandwich update:
> 
> I mixed about 2 tablespoons of peanut butter with a hefty squirt of sriracha, a drop of fish sauce (seriously, just a single drop), a few drops of sesame oil, a squeeze of lime, and a bit of soy sauce.  It seized up a bit, as predicted, so I added a little coconut oil.  I kept tasting and stirring and adjusting everything until I liked the look and taste of it.
> 
> Then I fried up 4 strips of bacon until they were done but not crisp.  I made a sandwich out of the peanut butter, the bacon, and a slice of red onion.  It was _incredible._  I wanted to eat fifteen more.
> 
> Next time:  lose the onion and add a few sprigs of fresh cilantro instead.  Consider replacing the bacon with leftover pulled pork.


----------



## Bohandas

Here's a thought...

Is a breadbowl a sandwich? It seems to fit the definition of an open-faced sandwich, being a piece of bread with toppings on it.


----------



## Beleriphon

Bohandas said:


> Here's a thought...
> 
> Is a breadbowl a sandwich? It seems to fit the definition of an open-faced sandwich, being a piece of bread with toppings on it.




Sure. I think it qualifies as an unusual sandwich.


----------



## prabe

Beleriphon said:


> Sure. I think it qualifies as an unusual sandwich.




I'm not much of a sandwich guy, but it works for me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My onion rolls were a little fuzzy, so I toasted some of Dad’s whole grain white in the toaster oven.  Then I buttered it, stacked it with 3 cheeses- smoked gruyere, steakhouse onion, and _real_ American- and a layer of radish sprouts.*  Then @20sec in the ol’ microwave to melt the cheeses a bit.

Damn good results!  The combo of smokiness, onions and creaminess with the mild radishy bite was sooooooo satisfying.



* Normally, I probably would have grilled It on the stovetop, but I‘m cleaning the kitchen tonight and the stove is broken down into its components to facilitate this.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In honor of the imminence of Lent, I did something I haven’t done in at least 35 years: I ate a fish sandwich in a relatively upmarket burger joint today.  It was a cod fillet, nicely breaded, with lettuce, tomatoes, tartar sauce and cheese.

Better than I’ve had in big chain burger places, but not so much that I’m going to repeat the experience.  I love cod, but that flavor only came through on the periphery.  Everywhere else, the cod was overwhelmed by the other flavors...typical with sandwiches like this.

In contrast, a fried catfish Po’boy- or as is found in some places here in Texas, fried or grilled _tilapia_- you can still taste the fish.  And IMHO, those aren’t really stronger in flavor than cod.

So who the heck decided this cod/cheese/etc. was a winning combo?

I mean, I can see McD’s wanting something cheap, but the higher tier competitors in the burger market?  And sooooo...bland?


----------



## CleverNickName

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So who the heck decided this cod/cheese/etc. was a winning combo?



The only topping for a fried fish sandwich, IMO, is a dill pickle remoulade.  Everything else belongs in the salad bowl.


----------



## Celebrim

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In contrast, a fried catfish Po’boy- or as is found in some places here in Texas, fried or grilled _tilapia_- you can still taste the fish.  And IMHO, those aren’t really stronger in flavor than cod.




I'm going to disagree here and say catfish and tilapia are definitely stronger flavored than cod. I'm Southron bred myself, but even I have to agree that catfish is an acquired taste - and that's before most of the catfish you'd get was the nice mild flavored farm raised stuff on the market now. If you've had real river cat, you know it can be pretty pungent - fishy and muddy flavored. 

Tilapia is about my least favorite fish. There might be good varieties that are wild caught (in Africa or the Middle East), but the farm raised stuff is not good.

My impression is that cod is considered the winning fish because it doesn't have a fishy taste. Compare sardines, tune, or mackerel. 

As for fried cod sandwiches, I admit to having a real nostalgia based weakness for them. When I was like 5, fish sticks, tarter sauce, and American cheese slices were the most desirable of homemade lunches - along with a side of Kraft Mac and Cheese. I can barely eat a McD's fish fillet any more, because it's so much bland mush, but as a kid that thing that seems like bland mush today, was just the right level of intensity. 

The real trick with cod is an appropriately thick cut so that you can savor the big flaky fish.  You don't usually get that at a burger joint.  Usually you have to find an appropriate British inspired pub.  In general, fried cod is one of the few dishes that tends to be better in the North than the South.   As for toppings, I like a bit of salad on my cod for the contrast but cole slaw might not be bad, either tartar sauce or remoulade (classic or Cajun style) is good as a condiment, and I do like some melty cheese if it is a sandwich.


----------



## CleverNickName

All this talk about fish sandwiches has flung a craving on me.

Tomorrow's Mardis Gras...anyone else thinking about having a po'boy for lunch?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m not saying cod is too bland for a sandwich.  I’m saying its flavor disappears when drowned in tartar sauce & cheese.  I mean I might as well have had just a cheese & sauce sandwich.

OTOH, take that same fried cod patty and make a light malt vinegar vinaigrette?  That could be _killer._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

CleverNickName said:


> All this talk about fish sandwiches has flung a craving on me.
> 
> Tomorrow's Mardis Gras...anyone else thinking about having a po'boy for lunch?



Maaaaaybe.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not so unusual in content, but rather, in preparation...

I made an egg & cheese sandwich on toasted whole grain white  tonight.  Instead of frying the egg, I coated a ceramic menuette pan with a drizzle of olive oil. cracked an egg in it, scrambled it with a little black pepper & chive, sprinkled it with a little water, and put it in the microwave for @20sec.  (Covered, of course.)

I took 2 slices of smoked Gouda and made them into a pinwheel on the egg.  20 seconds more- still covered- and then slid that out onto my toast, which I had already spread with mayo.

Waiting for the toast took the most time.  Results were tasty!


----------



## Beleriphon

Celebrim said:


> I'm going to disagree here and say catfish and tilapia are definitely stronger flavored than cod. I'm Southron bred myself, but even I have to agree that catfish is an acquired taste - and that's before most of the catfish you'd get was the nice mild flavored farm raised stuff on the market now. If you've had real river cat, you know it can be pretty pungent - fishy and muddy flavored.
> 
> Tilapia is about my least favorite fish. There might be good varieties that are wild caught (in Africa or the Middle East), but the farm raised stuff is not good.
> 
> My impression is that cod is considered the winning fish because it doesn't have a fishy taste. Compare sardines, tune, or mackerel.




It also takes breading/dredge/coating well and fries nicely.

[quote[As for fried cod sandwiches, I admit to having a real nostalgia based weakness for them. When I was like 5, fish sticks, tarter sauce, and American cheese slices were the most desirable of homemade lunches - along with a side of Kraft Mac and Cheese. I can barely eat a McD's fish fillet any more, because it's so much bland mush, but as a kid that thing that seems like bland mush today, was just the right level of intensity.[/quote]

I'd prefer haddock as the fish in a fried fish sandwich. Mind you I wouldn't usually use a cheese on it, some kind of tartar sauce, maybe some fresh veggies.



> The real trick with cod is an appropriately thick cut so that you can savor the big flaky fish.  You don't usually get that at a burger joint.  Usually you have to find an appropriate British inspired pub.  In general, fried cod is one of the few dishes that tends to be better in the North than the South.   As for toppings, I like a bit of salad on my cod for the contrast but cole slaw might not be bad, either tartar sauce or remoulade (classic or Cajun style) is good as a condiment, and I do like some melty cheese if it is a sandwich.




There's a reason it is done better in the North than the South: cod fisheries off the Grand Banks. The stuff is a staple of New England and Atlantic Canada.


----------



## prabe

Beleriphon said:


> There's a reason it is done better in the North than the South: cod fisheries off the Grand Banks. The stuff is a staple of New England and Atlantic Canada.




Isn't that part of why the fisheries there have taken so severe a beating?


----------



## CleverNickName

It's Mardis Gras, ya'll.  Go get yourself a catfish po'boy. 





(Beignets and hush puppies optional, but highly-recommended.)


----------



## Beleriphon

prabe said:


> Isn't that part of why the fisheries there have taken so severe a beating?




More or less yeah.


----------



## DammitVictor

So... my favorite sandwich is based on Thanksgiving leftovers: roast turkey breast, cheese, mayonnaise, cranberry sauce, and horseradish. I used to put mashed potatoes on it, too, before I got bit by the _DIABEETUS_.

Also used to be really fond of fluffernutters-- _DIABEETUS_-- but I found that a couple of strips of thick-sliced pepper bacon and maybe half of a banana sliced into coins really uplifted the experience.

Also, tortilla wrap: roast beef, cream cheese, mustard, and strawberry jelly.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don’t do many tortilla wraps at home, using garlic naan instead.  It results in a breadier sandwich, but the flavor is worth it.

Still, sometimes, only a tortilla will do, no doubt.


----------



## DammitVictor

Indian cuisine is my absolute favoritest of all cuisines on this miserable planet... and I _still_ hate naan bread.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tortillas it is, then!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So I decided to make a sandwich with a leftover cod fillet to test my theories...

Now, I didn’t have the EXACT kind of stuff a fast food place would have, but I kept it as simple as possible.

The cod fillet came from a newish seafood place we tried for the first time- the fillet was more highly seasoned than the one you’d get in a burger chain.  I reheated it in the microwave.

I used toasted roasted garlic bread for my bread.

I made a vinaigrette using tarragon vinegar, French’s yellow mustard, and lemon infused EVOO.  I added parsley and black pepper.

No cheese was harmed in the making of this sandwich.

The result was good enough that even subbing more pedestrian bread, olive oil, and industry standard fried cod fillets, my recipe would be better AND cheaper.  

And as I ate it, I also thought: why the hell not just serve an egg & cheese sandwich?  Abstaining from meat doesn’t mean being a vegan or pescatarian, obviously.


----------



## Zardnaar

Chicken Kiev cut up and threw in garlic naan bread with salad and some rice. Chose them over the Tortillas. 

 Random picture of dessert.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmm...maybe I’ll score some garlic naan tomorrow.


----------



## Zardnaar

Does pineapple, bacon, egg and beetroot with salad in a sandwich count as weird?

 Semi normal here.


----------



## CleverNickName

You can't have a good sandwich without good bread.  Here's what I baked up last weekend; it just might become my go-to bread recipe.  It was soft and moist with a tight crumb, but also managed to be fluffy and light.  It had a good stretch and firmness to it, too, which makes for truly excellent toast.  And that's why I think I will name it:

*Toaster Loaf*

Combine and let bloom for 15 minutes:
30g (or 2 packets) active dry yeast​25g brown sugar​400ml lukewarm water​
Pour the yeast and water into the bowl of a stand mixer.  Add:
300g bread flour​300g whole wheat flour​12g salt​60g canola oil​
Stir until combined, then attach a dough hook and knead for 8-12 minutes or until it cleans the bowl.  You will probably have to stop every couple of minutes to scrape the dough down.  The dough will be wet and tacky, but very elastic.

Cover with plastic wrap and allow to rise until it triples in size, about 2 hours.  Punch it down, and scrape it onto a lightly oiled countertop.  Oil your hands, and knead the dough briefly before shaping it into a ball.  Place the ball of dough onto a lightly-floured sheet of parchment paper, and flatten out into a disc about 5cm thick.  Dust it heavily with flour, then use a razor to slash it with 10-12 horizontal lines.

Place a pizza stone in your oven on the lowest rack, and preheat the oven to 220 degrees C.  While the oven heats up, let the dough rise (uncovered) for 30 minutes.

Using a pizza peel, pick up the loaf of dough (parchment and all) and place it directly on the pizza stone.  Bake for 30 minutes, turning the loaf of bread once after 20 minutes.  Remove from the oven and cool on a wire rack for 1 hour before slicing.





EDIT:  Some notes for next time.

Maybe use malted barley extract instead of brown sugar?
Could use a touch more salt.  Maybe increase to 14g?
This loaf is huge.  Maybe divide the dough into two loaves?
It's hard to get uniform slices from a round loaf.  Maybe use a loaf pan?  Or shape it into a log?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Does pineapple, bacon, egg and beetroot with salad in a sandwich count as weird?
> 
> Semi normal here.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> View attachment 119109




Sigh.

Works in burgers. Get an American style cheese burger and put bacon, egg, pineapple, lettuce and a shot of mayo.

Beetroot optional.

My local does the above burger. Old 90s add with the kiwiburger.


16 second mark has a picture. My local fish and chip shop does this with bacon and pineapple added.


----------



## Zardnaar

Kumura fries. Almost unique to NZ.





 And a burger but I put them in my home made vegetarian sandwich with roast veggies, salad, egg.


----------



## Beleriphon

My wedding anniversary was last night. I made us prime rib roast, so today prime rib sandwiches. Probably use some parmesan-garlic bread for buns. Maybe some left over gravy.


----------



## Dioltach

I just made an Egyptian-style sandwich: flatbread, stuffed with spiced mince, baked slowly in the oven. Served with sour cream flavoured with honey, lemon and coriander.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dioltach said:


> I just made an Egyptian-style sandwich: flatbread, stuffed with spiced mince, baked slowly in the oven. Served with sour cream flavoured with honey, lemon and coriander.




Yum, big fan of Egypt/Lebanon type food.

Had an Iranian place locally a few years back and found a restaurant run by a Kuwaiti family as well.

We have a food truck here with a Palestinian via Jordan. His falafel and shawarma is to die for and he used to do off the menu steaks if he liked you.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Zardnaar 
What are kumura fries?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> @Zardnaar
> What are kumura fries?




Polynesian sweet potato.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not a fan of sweet potatoes and similar tubers, but I can appreciate them intellectually.


----------



## DammitVictor

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not a fan of sweet potatoes and similar tubers, but I can appreciate them intellectually.




Yams are a key ingredient in my _banana burrito_.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Be that as it may, even if they’re good, I wouldn’t find that fact to be a selling point.


----------



## Zardnaar

Glorified sandwich right? Dinner tonight NZ Turkish.




Not home made though. Chicken Shish probably not common in the USA.  Not authentic it's been adapted for NZ taste.

 Favorite fast food.


----------



## Zardnaar

Due to low salt diet. Very basic homemade load of bread. Half brown/white mix of whole meal and white flour. 

 100% wholemeal is a bit chewy.





 Makes good grilled sandwiches. Hmmmn that might be the wholemeal loaf.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did _fancy_ grilled cheese sandwiches for dinner tonight, because Lent. By fancy, I mean multiple cheese types- we were out of any bread niftier than Dad’s whole grain white.

Not a hell of a lot to report, but on mine I used 4 different kinds: Boar’s Head American, Boar’s Head smoked gruyere, Dietz & Watson Smokehouse onion cheddar, and Boursin original.  The last was added almost as an afterthought, but that is a mistake I won’t repeat.

As in, Boursin won’t be an afterthought, it may well be the _centerpiece_.  The creamy, herbed goodness it brought to the party, layered between the harder cheeses, was some next level flavor.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did a lot of cooking the past 36 hours, including beer braising a corned beef and frying up a couple flavors of fancy-schmancy bacon from Divine Swine.  Thus, my past two meals have both been sandwiches on a nice rosemary & olive oil bread, toasted.

Last night, it was just a simple corned beef with mayo & yellow mustard, done as a “quality control” check (  ) on the results of my cooking.  The corned beef came out super tender and subtly flavored- a win, in my book.

Today, it was the pepper bacon with spinach, onion sprouts and tomatoe, again with mayo & yellow mustard.  Again, a win.  But this time it was because the other ingredients actually toned-down the peppery saltiness of the bacon.


----------



## Nobby-W

Something that seems to have faded away is the art of the Dagwood sandwich.  Basically it's a fairly highly stacked combination of salad, meat, cheese or whatever you have to hand.  Top with Mayo or whatever your favourite dressing is.  A proper Dagwood should be at least two or three inches high.

Back when I were a lad it was a staple of quick lunches, snacks or other slap-up food.  Now you hardly ever hear it mentioned.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Nobby-W said:


> Something that seems to have faded away is the art of the Dagwood sandwich.  Basically it's a fairly highly stacked combination of salad, meat, cheese or whatever you have to hand.  Top with Mayo or whatever your favourite dressing is.  A proper Dagwood should be at least two or three inches high.
> 
> Back when I were a lad it was a staple of quick lunches, snacks or other slap-up food.  Now you hardly ever hear it mentioned.




Heh, shouldn't they be even taller to be proper Dagwood-sandwiches? And yes they are unfortunately still running that comic in my local newspaper... But here it is known as Blondie.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today’s “Dagwood” didn’t make it to the plate intact.  Was tasty, though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Another pandemic day, another Dagwood: layers of ham, fancy bacon, radish sprouts, spinach, onion cheese, tomatoes, pickles, mayo & spicy brown mustard on toasted oatnut bread.


----------



## Zardnaar

Reason I'm not eating Dagwood's is I'm on a low salt diet.

Salami, Bacon, ham etc off the menu. Enjoying my oats.

Trying to stay under 1500mg mist days with one bad meal 1500-2000mg sodium a week.

On the plus side feeling a lot better than 3 months ago.

 Haven't seen a Dagwood for a while. Ye old school bakery or cafe/truckstop would be the place to look.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m on a very low salt diet as well.  Have been for more than a decade.  But I’m eating fewer meals overall, right now, and making do with what’s available during the situation.

With the exception of the bacon I’m using right now, most of my sandwich ingredients are reduced or low sodium.  (The groceries were out of low sod bacon.)

I also tend not to actually pile up the meats like you’d find on a typical Dagwood.  Instead, 1-2 pieces of each meat type get shredded or cut and placed on the sandwich in layers, and the greens and veggies are added in such amounts as to give more vertical presence...and nutrition.  By volume, I had at least as much radish sprouts and spinach each as any meat.

The sliced tomatoes were yet another visible layer.

The pickles were sliced thin from long halves.  I could have simply used dill or dill seasoning mix, but I wanted just a tad more moisture.


----------



## CleverNickName

If I had the ingredients to build a Dagwood, it would look like this from top to bottom.

Slice of sourdough
Labne
Drizzle of olive oil
Crushed red pepper
Hummus
Sliced cucumbers
Sliced red onion
Olive tapanade
Slice of sourdough
Mayo
Slice of provolone
Slice of tomato
Honey-roasted turkey
Sliced red onion
Mayo
Slice of sourdough
Spicy brown mustard
Smoked ham
Smoked cheddar
Sliced red onion
Bread-and-butter pickles
Spicy brown mustard
Slice of sourdough

That's right, a triple-decker.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Some good stuff in there!

Not a fan of bread & butter pickles, though.  They seem to be stuck in a flavor “no man’s land”.

You might also see if you can track down things like pickled peppers or pickled onions at your local farmer’s market or the like.  They can make for a nice twist.


----------



## Zardnaar

Our local farmers market has been closed. 

 They had great homebrew whiskey. 

 Wife vetoed my 24 litres of Baltika plan. I've bought a 2 week supply of alcohol for the 3rd time this week!!

 Probably start having sandwiches for dinner. Hummus, salad, chicken between bread works well enough.


----------



## Zardnaar

Emergency yeast supply for bread maker.





Wife said nyet. Each can is 900mls.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

An “Untidy Joseph”

I did that with leftover brisket, chopped and reheated with BBQ sauce, Worcestershire sauce, and 2 teaspoons of bourbon.

The bread is roasted garlic bread, toasted and topped with yellow mustard.

_OMG!_


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> An “Untidy Joseph”
> 
> I did that with leftover brisket, chopped and reheated with BBQ sauce, Worcestershire sauce, and 2 teaspoons of bourbon.
> 
> The bread is roasted garlic bread, toasted and topped with yellow mustard.
> 
> _OMG!_




 You're in Texas right? Trade for toilet paper, flour, Russian beer?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> You're in Texas right? Trade for toilet paper, flour, Russian beer?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It was a coincidence of sorts.  Last night, I splashed some bourbon on some ice cream and pecans, discovering it to be a very sophisticate, subtle adult sundae.  In the process, I also discovered my bourbon’s cork exploded, and I had to decant it into a mason jar, of all things.  

In order to limit my “hillbilly experience” to a minimum time, I started looking for recipes to cook with bourbon, and someone pointed out how it goes with all kinds of sauces with beef.

I had already promised myself a leftover brisket sandwich for lunch today while I was cleaning up after “dinner”* last night.  And as I was prepping the meat for reheating, the bourbon kinda gave me a “Come here, Big Boy” wink.

I looked around, and realized I wasn’t GOING anywhere, so...why the hell not?





* it‘s in quotes because what I had was the aforementioned sundae with a side of warmed, buttered bread pudding.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It was a coincidence of sorts.  Last night, I splashed some bourbon on some ice cream and pecans, discovering it to be a very sophisticate, subtle adult sundae.  In the process, I also discovered my bourbon’s cork exploded, and I had to decant it into a mason jar, of all things.
> 
> In order to limit my “hillbilly experience” to a minimum time, I started looking for recipes to cook with bourbon, and someone pointed out how it goes with all kinds of sauces with beef.
> 
> I had already promised myself a leftover brisket sandwich for lunch today while I was cleaning up after “dinner”* last night.  And as I was prepping the meat for reheating, the bourbon kinda gave me a “Come here, Big Boy” wink.
> 
> I looked around, and realized I wasn’t GOING anywhere, so...why the hell not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * it‘s in quotes because what I had was the aforementioned sundae with a side of warmed, buttered bread pudding.




I deglaze with bourbon, often, on the way to making pan-sauces. If you're still looking for ways to use the stuff, or otherwise interested, I'll post the basics.


----------



## the Jester

Zardnaar said:


> Glorified sandwich right? Dinner tonight NZ Turkish.View attachment 119160
> 
> Not home made though. Chicken Shish probably not common in the USA.  Not authentic it's been adapted for NZ taste.
> 
> Favorite fast food.




Is that carrot?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I deglaze with bourbon, often, on the way to making pan-sauces. If you're still looking for ways to use the stuff, or otherwise interested, I'll post the basics.



Please do!  This thread is not just for me, but everyone who likes to cook or wants to learn how!

...and I’m planning on doing a bourbon pan sauce later this week to go with some ribeye, so any exemplars would be welcome.


----------



## Fenris-77

Try brushing a little of that bourbon on your bacon while you're using maple syrup to turn it into candied bacon. You can thank me later.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Please do!  This thread is not just for me, but everyone who likes to cook or wants to learn how!
> 
> ...and I’m planning on doing a bourbon pan sauce later this week to go with some ribeye, so any exemplars would be welcome.




It's not a sandwich thing, per se, so I'll put it in the other cooking thread.


----------



## CleverNickName

When I make an apple pie, I use bourbon instead of water in my pie crust.  Alcohol doesn't bind with gluten, so it makes for a more flaky crust...and the caramel-toffee flavors of the bourbon go well with the apples and sugar of the pie filling.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> It's not a sandwich thing, per se, so I'll put it in the other cooking thread.



Which is ALSO for everyone who likes to cook or wants to learn how!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

CleverNickName said:


> When I make an apple pie, I use bourbon instead of water in my pie crust.  Alcohol doesn't bind with gluten, so it makes for a more flaky crust...and the caramel-toffee flavors of the bourbon go well with the apples and sugar of the pie filling.



Interesting!  I’ve heard of people using bourbon in pie _fillings_, but never crust.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Which is ALSO for everyone who likes to cook or wants to learn how!




Oh, obviously. It just seemed like a better fit there than here.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Interesting!  I’ve heard of people using bourbon in pie _fillings_, but never crust.




Cook's Illustrated years ago worked out a recipe for pie crust replacing some of the water with vodka, for the reasons @CleverNickName cites, but (I presume) aiming at not changing the flavor, the way bourbon would seem likely to.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cross-posting from the other cooking thread:

I did _fancy_ grilled cheese sandwiches & tomato basil soup for lunch today. (Good Friday.)

Each person’s sandwich was a unique combo of 3 cheeses, each on a different kind of bread. Dad got American, Swiss and smoked Gouda on white. Mom was served Boursin, Swiss and smoked Gouda on roasted garlic. I had Boursin, American and smoked Gouda on oatnut.

The tomato soup was bought at Market Street yesterday, reheated. I personally added cracked pepper, parsley, chive and radish sprouts to mine. Definitely a winning combination of flavors, IMHO.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Cross-posting from the other cooking thread:
> 
> I did _fancy_ grilled cheese sandwiches & tomato basil soup for lunch today. (Good Friday.)
> 
> Each person’s sandwich was a unique combo of 3 cheeses, each on a different kind of bread. Dad got American, Swiss and smoked Gouda on white. Mom was served Boursin, Swiss and smoked Gouda on roasted garlic. I had Boursin, American and smoked Gouda on oatnut.
> 
> The tomato soup was bought at Market Street yesterday, reheated. I personally added cracked pepper, parsley, chive and radish sprouts to mine. Definitely a winning combination of flavors, IMHO.




I thought who keeps that amount of cheese on hand.

Looked in fridge.

Swiss
Tasty
Parmesan
Brie
Camembert

Erm nvrmind.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hell, I didn’t even touch on all my sliced cheese. 

I’ve  also got a port wine, a few blues, two different bries, mozzerella and Parrano.

...and I just had to toss a Cotswold and a Cahil porter that changed colors while hiding at the back of the bin.


----------



## Fenris-77

It's hard to get really good cheese where I live. It makes me sad.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

You're killing me. With everything shut down, I haven't gotten to a diner in two months. I'm really jonesing for a great Philly cheesesteak sandwich at the moment, but as a geobachelor locked down far from home, it doesn't really pay to get all the ingredients to make my own as I won't use them fast enough. Anyone got an idea for a good substitute?

_Accio FoodTruck! _Drat, still not working.


----------



## Fenris-77

Well, the meat for a philly shaves best when it's semi frozen anyway, so portioning off the meat and freezing it would make sense. Same for the other toppings. You could cut and freeze you peppers and shrooms in portions too. Then you'd be able to pull and cook one philly at a time. You could freeze the extra buns too.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Interesting!  I’ve heard of people using bourbon in pie _fillings_, but never crust.




The typical spirit to use for this is vodka, but bourbon would do, to - yes, alcohol doesn't support production of gluten as you work the crust, so it comes up more tender.


----------



## Umbran

Sandwiches I expect to make for lunch today - knockwurst, split, with kraut and swiss cheese on swirl rye bread - basically a knockwust reuben.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I would love to be eating more western european sausages these days, but Mom’s not as big a fan as once she was, sooooo...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> You're killing me. With everything shut down, I haven't gotten to a diner in two months. I'm really jonesing for a great Philly cheesesteak sandwich at the moment, but as a geobachelor locked down far from home, it doesn't really pay to get all the ingredients to make my own as I won't use them fast enough. Anyone got an idea for a good substitute?
> 
> _Accio FoodTruck! _Drat, still not working.



Is there a grocery near you that sells Dietz & Watson cold cuts at their deli counter?   Like Albertsons or Tom Thumb?  If so, see if they sell D&W’s Steakhouse Onion cheddar cheese- it is a white cheddar with grilled onions in it.  Its like cheating when making something like a Philly.

And it freezes.

I have frequently made “Faux Philly” sandwiches using that and deli-sliced roast beef to make a melt that scratches a similar itch.

But genuine Philly sandwiches are not that complex, ingredient-wise, and most of the ACTUAL ingredients can easily be frozen.  I almost always have ziplock “chubs” of chopped onion (yellow, green and red) mushroom, peppers, garlic and other veggies in my freezer, waiting to be used.

The only ingredient that might be hard to have on hand 24/7 is your preferred bread.

So, if you know how to make one at home, a little planning means you could have one almost any time you want.








						Philly Cheese Steak
					

Get Philly Cheese Steak Recipe from Food Network




					www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Is there a grocery near you that sells Dietz & Watson cold cuts at their deli counter?   Like Albertsons or Tom Thumb?  If so, see if they sell D&W’s Steakhouse Onion cheddar cheese- it is a white cheddar with grilled onions in it.  Its like cheating when making something like a Philly.
> 
> And it freezes.
> 
> I have frequently made “Faux Philly” sandwiches using that and deli-sliced roast beef to make a melt that scratches a similar itch.
> 
> But genuine Philly sandwiches are not that complex, ingredient-wise, and most of the ACTUAL ingredients can easily be frozen.  I almost always have ziplock “chubs” of chopped onion (yellow, green and red) mushroom, peppers, garlic and other veggies in my freezer, waiting to be used.
> 
> The only ingredient that might be hard to have on hand 24/7 is your preferred bread.
> 
> So, if you know how to make one at home, a little planning means you could have one almost any time you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philly Cheese Steak
> 
> 
> Get Philly Cheese Steak Recipe from Food Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foodnetwork.com




 Not sure if that looks delicious or heart attack waiting to happen.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Not sure if that looks delicious or heart attack waiting to happen.



Like a lot of cuisines that find favor here in the USA, it’s both. 

A proper Philly Cheesesteak is a point of pride and intense discussion all over the place.  I’ve only had a few classic ones in my life, but some of the variants are good in their own right.  

Purists would disagree with me, but almost any combo of decent beef, alliums and cheeses with some heat applied to it is going to get you a long way to sandwich nirvana.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Like a lot of cuisines that find favor here in the USA, it’s both.




Figured. Some American food standards are illegal here. Others are WTF why would you do that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Figured. Some American food standards are illegal here. Others are WTF why would you do that.



REALLY?  I mean, commercial stuff only, or completely?

What is outlawed there?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> REALLY?  I mean, commercial stuff only, or completely?
> 
> What is outlawed there?




More the allowed levels of bacteria and bad stuff on the food production side of things.

  On the commercial side if things there's food stand certificates, hygiene things and each shop gets rated A,B,C. Get a D the health department shuts you down. The grade has to be displayed as well where the public can see it.

Applies to how you store the food as well.

And this is also mandatory.





Food recalls almost unheard of here. American style poultry and slaughter houses are also illegal.

Rules don't always get followed if course but get caught it gets published so everyone knows you have an infestation.

 We gave to meet EU regulations for export along with things like  halal certification to send things to Middle East.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We have a bunch of rules that would make our food supply much safer.  Some are quite similar to the ones you just pointed out.  Bad health department ratings ARE public, but they’re not put anywhere the average citizen would find them without actively searching for them.  Douglas Adams understood, deeply.

However, the number of inspectors we have to find violations is criminally low.  Some places that should be getting an annual inspection *by law *are actually only being visited one year in five.

Why?

It’s a combination of several things working together in concert: corruption, lack political willpower, misunderstanding of how vulnerable our food supply really is, political ideologies, gaslighting, mistrust of government, paternalistic politicians, etc.

It doesn’t have to be this way, but it will probably remain so for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Fenris-77

A good Philly is a joy forever. I don't feel the need to be a purist either, like @Dannyalcatraz I think any sandwich that starts with the basic ingredients is going to be pretty good. Caramelized onions and roasted peppers feature in mine, made with shaved prime rib sauteed in butter with a little garlic. Fried garlic loaf for the bun, a slightly spicy garlic aioli, and provalone melted on top under heat.  I like to get the balance of salty and sweet happening, that's when the magic happens.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> We have a bunch of rules that would make our food supply much safer.  Some are quite similar to the ones you just pointed out.  Bad health department ratings ARE public, but they’re not put anywhere the average citizen would find them without actively searching for them.  Douglas Adams understood, deeply.
> 
> However, the number of inspectors we have to find violations is criminally low.  Some places that should be getting an annual inspection *by law *are actually only being visited one year in five.
> 
> Why?
> 
> It’s a combination of several things working together in concert: corruption, lack political willpower, misunderstanding of how vulnerable our food supply really is, political ideologies, gaslighting, mistrust of government, paternalistic politicians, etc.
> 
> It doesn’t have to be this way, but it will probably remain so for the foreseeable future.




 Yeah it's a bit different here. If a restaurant has an A here that listing is often displayed on the door or front window. 

 Bad things still happen if course but the idea is to minimize it. 

 Rules aren't always followed but I often here about it from my wife. If you're to lazy to follow the rules you're usually to lazy to unload the delivery truck. The truck drivers tell my wife who then tells me. 

 Some places we don't eat at.


----------



## Zardnaar

Fenris-77 said:


> A good Philly is a joy forever. I don't feel the need to be a purist either, like @Dannyalcatraz I think any sandwich that starts with the basic ingredients is going to be pretty good. Caramelized onions and roasted peppers feature in mine, made with shaved prime rib sauteed in butter with a little garlic. Fried garlic loaf for the bun, a slightly spicy garlic aioli, and provalone melted on top under heat.  I like to get the balance of salty and sweet happening, that's when the magic happens.




 I'm not a purist either if it tastes good I'll eat it. 

 Our Chinese is American Chinese, our kebabs aren't what they eat in Turkey etc.


----------



## Fenris-77

Why be bound by tradition? Whatever tastes good. For example, my favorite club involves candied bacon, salty brined turkey, old cheddar, and a nice cranberry mayo, served on two slices fried french loaf with some nice fresh lettuce and tomato. Not at all traditional, but very tasty. 

American chinese is a real weakness of mine. I just can't turn down chicken balls drenched in the atomic red sauce.


----------



## Zardnaar

Fenris-77 said:


> Why be bound by tradition? Whatever tastes good. For example, my favorite club involves candied bacon, salty brined turkey, old cheddar, and a nice cranberry mayo, served on two slices fried french loaf with some nice fresh lettuce and tomato. Not at all traditional, but very tasty.
> 
> American chinese is a real weakness of mine. I just can't turn down chicken balls drenched in the atomic red sauce.




 We don't eat a lot of Chinese. Same places also make burgers here so we get that instead. 

 And my kebab addiction.


----------



## Fenris-77

Zardnaar said:


> And my kebab addiction.



The first step is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Is there a grocery near you that sells Dietz & Watson cold cuts at their deli counter?   Like Albertsons or Tom Thumb?  If so, see if they sell D&W’s Steakhouse Onion cheddar cheese- it is a white cheddar with grilled onions in it.  Its like cheating when making something like a Philly.




I'll have to look for that. It's really the bread that's the issue. Rolls are normally in six or eight packs, and I just don't consume them that fast, though I suppose I could substitute a flatbread (which I to tend to have around and use at a reasonable rate). Peppers & onions don't freeze that well IMO but they aren't hard to whip up in small quantities. Maybe next grocery run.

Best Philly I ever had was whipped up by an Army cook from South Philly, at a place called Forward Operating Base Khogiyani right at the gates to the Tora Bora mountains in Afghanistan. Heaven on a bun, that was.


----------



## DammitVictor

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Is there a grocery near you that sells Dietz & Watson cold cuts at their deli counter?   Like Albertsons or Tom Thumb?  If so, see if they sell D&W’s Steakhouse Onion cheddar cheese- it is a white cheddar with grilled onions in it.  Its like cheating when making something like a Philly.




Also, while you're looking for _Dietz & Watson_ brand, look into their condiments-- their _Cranberry Horseradish Sauce_ is an amazing addition to any kind of turkey dish... though for sandwiches I'd recommend mixing it (three tablespoons per can) with jellied cranberry sauce.



Zardnaar said:


> Figured. Some American food standards are illegal here. Others are WTF why would you do that.





Zardnaar said:


> More the allowed levels of bacteria and bad stuff on the food production side of things.




I generally find American food production standards to be overregulated and underenforced... but I used to make some decent money running lunchmeat over the border before it got too risky.


----------



## Zardnaar

Grilled cheese sandwich idea. Idk if this is gonna work.

Homemade bread
Tomoto
Cheese
Onion

Camembert cheese
Pastrami
Kidney beans

Relish
Sweet chilli



Grills hot......


----------



## Son of the Serpent

Lets just...say i was in a certain state of mind/mood, and came up with something really weird.

Two slices of extra thick otherwise run of the mill white bread.  Butter one side each

Layers of each of the following
Fried crispy bacon
Extra sharp white chedar cheese
*CARROT PUDDING SPICED WITH CARDAMOMS*
And large raisins

Fried up the sandwich like a grilled cheese

Not sure if i would like it now and havent tried it since but i loved it so much at the time that i made *4 more* and ate them too.
Yeah...it was a strange time.  And im actually really skinny.  Im thinking about making another one now (originally made them quite a while ago) and seeing if i like it still.


----------



## Zardnaar

This tasted glorious.


----------



## Son of the Serpent

Wow.  That looks really good.
_am now in the mood for peppers_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Son of the Serpent @Zardnaar 

I wouldn’t have come up with either of those combos, but only because 1-2 ingredients strike me as odd.  

Of course, if I were offered such at someone’s house, I’d at least give them a try.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> @Son of the Serpent @Zardnaar
> 
> I wouldn’t have come up with either of those combos, but only because 1-2 ingredients strike me as odd.
> 
> Of course, if I were offered such at someone’s house, I’d at least give them a try.




 It's what I found in the fridge.


----------



## Son of the Serpent

Zardnaar said:


> It's what I found in the fridge.



Tbh its surprising how often those words are spoken in direct relation to some of the best recipes people discover.


----------



## Zardnaar

Son of the Serpent said:


> Tbh its surprising how often those words are spoken in direct relation to some of the best recipes people discover.




 Out of Camembert. Still have brie left though....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Son of the Serpent said:


> Tbh its surprising how often those words are spoken in direct relation to some of the best recipes people discover.



Necessity is the mother of invention.

A few of the (non-sandwich) dishes I came up living alone in Austin were created either out of an absence of ingredients or having made something the same way too many times so that I was driven to experiment.


----------



## Son of the Serpent

Relatable


----------



## Fenris-77

Zardnaar said:


> It's what I found in the fridge.



This was how I learned most of what I know about cooking curry.


----------



## Zardnaar

Fenris-77 said:


> This was how I learned most of what I know about cooking curry.




 I'm only starting to mess around with curried now. 

 Had plans to make some nice Indian dishes. 

 Turned into Mexican/Indian hybrids, no Naans use Tortillas and adding the ingredients to store bought sauces. 

 Or adding Indian type spiced meats to Mexican type wraps. 

 My tikka massala paneer was tasty. 

 Georgia food in Russia looks tasty. I've had Iranian, Kuwaiti, Lebanon, Jordan, Morocco meals so throw in Turkey that area seems to be my favorite.

  Both westernized and authentic dishes are tasty.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mom is an absolute nut for Mediterranean/Middle Eastern food.  I like it a lot, but not like she does. So we’ve gone from Italian & Greek gateways into Lebanese, Iranian, Armenian, Saudi, Egyptian, Jordanian, Palestinian, and Israeli cuisine.  Ethiopian, too.

That has given me the opportunity to get her trying Indian.    Naan- especially garlic naan- is now welcome at her table any time.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Mom is an absolute nut for Mediterranean/Middle Eastern food.  I like it a lot, but not like she does. So we’ve gone from Italian & Greek gateways into Lebanese, Iranian, Armenian, Saudi, Egyptian, Jordanian, Palestinian, and Israeli cuisine.  Ethiopian, too.
> 
> That has given me the opportunity to get her trying Indian.    Naan- especially garlic naan- is now welcome at her table any time.




 Quite happy to eat Greek sovlaki. We used to have an Iranian place that did saffron chicken and schwarma.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Toasted roasted garlic bread with mayo and caramelized onion spread

Thinly sliced ribeye.

Swiss cheese

Bourbon mushroom cream sauce


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Toasted roasted garlic bread with mayo and caramelized onion spread
> 
> Thinly sliced ribeye.
> 
> Swiss cheese
> 
> Bourbon mushroom cream sauce




Sounds like a pretty classic combo. I'm not a big fan of mushrooms, but I recognize classic when I see it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It‘s a bit of a variation on a philly cheesteak.  The meat is wrong, the cheese is wrong, the sauce is wrong, not enough onion...but it’s a close cousin.  

Evidence of convergent evolution in the sandwich family?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Son of the Serpent said:


> Tbh its surprising how often those words are spoken in direct relation to some of the best recipes people discover.




Here in Sweden, we have an old misquate by a woman named Cajsa Warg, who wrote cookbooks in the mid 1700's  "Man tager hvad man hafver*" which translates to "You take what you have"

* attempt at old spelling.


----------



## Zardnaar

Home made burger. 






 Grilled onions, chicken, bacon, egg, pineapple, sweet chilli, aioli.

 Melted the cheese on the patty. Day 25 lockdown.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tried making a club style sandwich using port wine cheese.  I’m filing that under close, but no cigar.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Tried making a club style sandwich using port wine cheese.  I’m filing that under close, but no cigar.




That sounds ... brave. I guess you might have gotten something salad dressing-esque to play with the lettuce and tomatoes (if you had them on the sandwich), but it doesn't seem as though things worked out that way.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think it would have worked on a beef sandwich, but with ham & chicken?  Not quite it.


----------



## Son of the Serpent

Venison, blackberries, rolled in a (bit less moist than typical so that it holds together) crepe, tiny little bit of honey drizzled inside.  I feel like thats breaking some rules somehow but i do what i want!

Ps

I have a smalk bit of unflavored yogurt on the plate next to it for dabbing in.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Son of the Serpent said:


> Venison, blackberries, rolled in a (bit less moist than typical so that it holds together) crepe, tiny little bit of honey drizzled inside.  I feel like thats breaking some rules somehow but i do what i want!
> 
> Ps
> 
> I have a smalk bit of unflavored yogurt on the plate next to it for dabbing in.



That’s actually headed down the road to pemmican.


Spoiler: Pemmican vids


----------



## Son of the Serpent

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That’s actually headed down the road to pemmican.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pemmican vids



But im eating a wrap. With puffy venison pieces.

I dont really see a stong resemblance.

Pemmican resembles a loaf of some kind.

EDIT:  OHHHHH i see what happened.  I said these things were rolled in a crepe.  You thought i mean rolled as in rolled in crepe material.

I mean these things are WRAPPED in a crepe.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was just talking the venison/blueberry mix itself.  I’ve never had it personally, but it seems to be relatively common in certain circles.


----------



## Son of the Serpent

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was just talking the venison/blueberry mix itself.  I’ve never had it personally, but it seems to be relatively common in certain circles.



Ah.  I used blackberries.


----------



## Son of the Serpent

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was just talking the venison/blueberry mix itself.  I’ve never had it personally, but it seems to be relatively common in certain circles.



Sorry.  Thought you were saying it was like a meat infused bread.  Woops.  I was very confused.  XD


----------



## Richards

My wife has been on a peanut butter and pickle sandwich kick for the last couple of days.  I've been making them for her, but I bring them to her on a plate with the greeting, "Your abomination is ready, my dear."

Johnathan


----------



## DammitVictor

Richards said:


> My wife has been on a peanut butter and pickle sandwich kick for the last couple of days.  I've been making them for her, but I bring them to her on a plate with the greeting, "Your abomination is ready, my dear."




My girlfriend seems to feel that way about every goddamned thing I cook, unless I cooked it specifically for her.


----------



## Son of the Serpent

Richards said:


> My wife has been on a peanut butter and pickle sandwich kick for the last couple of days.  I've been making them for her, but I bring them to her on a plate with the greeting, "Your abomination is ready, my dear."
> 
> Johnathan



Your wife has a cast iron stomach.  Pickle and peanut butter together is terrifying.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The night before, we did ribeyes, potatoes and Cali mix veggies for dinner, and I did another bourbon mushroom cream sauce for it.  The sauce came out almost like a nice creamy mushroom soup.  We all had as much as we wanted, but there WERE leftovers.

(Boo-hoo!)

So Saturday’s lunch was a variation of this previous one that pretty much looks the same, using the leftover sliced ribeye. (So I’m cheating by reposting.)

The bread was sourdough this time, with creamy horseradish sauce instead of the mayo and onion spread, and the bourbon mushroom sauce was added as well.

The Swiss cheese was replaced with steakhouse onion cheddar.


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz Clearly you've figured out the awesome that is a good pan sauce.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve done them before, kinda winging it, with decent results.  But after looking up *how it’s done* by some pros, I’m definitely getting better,


----------



## prabe

I based my approach on something from a cookbook, but it's evolved--and I've found it can me a little more flexible than most cookbook writers think.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oh, definitely.

Haven't seen a shallot in months, but damn if I don’t have green onions, y’know?


----------



## prabe

I just use smallish normal onions. And often garlic (through a press). I was thinking more for the finishing stage, where most pan sauces use cream. These days I default to crema, but I've used peanut butter and apple butter, and you could probably just mount the sauce with cold butter and some steady whisking if you wanted to.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My prior sauces were butter based- I’m actually just venturing into the use of cream.   And I mean that across the board- I have rarely used cream because other dairy was good enough for most purposes.

So far, liking it.

I may have to try my hand at making a chowder in the near future.  But that’s for the OTHER thread.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We recently did Tex-Mex takeout for the first time since February.  I ordered 4 beef fajita dinners to keep things simple, along with some soups, a large guacamole, and extra tortillas.

That last bit has proven to be a bonus- they gave me LOTS!  So I’ve been having roll-up sandwiches made with the tortillas instead of various sliced bread opportunities.  One of the best included sliced ham and chicken with radish sprouts topped with a green goddess style vinaigrette.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> We recently did Tex-Mex takeout for the first time since February.  I ordered 4 beef fajita dinners to keep things simple, along with some soups, a large guacamole, and extra tortillas.
> 
> That last bit has proven to be a bonus- they gave me LOTS!  So I’ve been having roll-up sandwiches made with the tortillas instead of various sliced bread opportunities.  One of the best included sliced ham and chicken with radish sprouts topped with a green goddess style vinaigrette.




I had a quasadilla the other day. A US expat couple have opened a Tex Mex type place. Not a wide variety of stuff but it tastes great. Early lunch dine in after haircut on Friday.

 It's hard to get good Tex Mex here. Think there's only 1 restaurant locally no idea if it's good or not.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Truth be told, it’s still hard to get good Tex-Mex outside of Texas, IME.

I was a groomsman in my college roomie’s wedding in Missouri, and he- like many of the other attendees- hadn’t hung out together since we were all at school in San Antonio.  The day before the wedding, all the school buds went out to lunch together and TRIED to enjoy some fajitas.  KC is beef country, right?  It should be good, right?

There were a LOT of disappointed people at that table...  I mean, it looked right, it smelled right, it even SOUNDED right, but it didn’t taste right.  There was a lack of seasoning.  Fajitas don’t need to be SPICY, per se, but they are very well seasoned.  What we got was bland- even the salsa wasn’t much beyond diced tomatoes.

The same problem exists finding good creole food.  People trying to make it may have the right ingredients, but they don’t get the seasoning balance correct.  The most common mistake I’VE encountered is making things too spicy coupled with an overreliance on black pepper.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Truth be told, it’s still hard to get good Tex-Mex outside of Texas, IME.
> 
> I was a groomsman in my college roomie’s wedding in Missouri, and he- like many of the other attendees- hadn’t hung out together since we were all at school in San Antonio.  The day before the wedding, all the school buds went out to lunch together and TRIED to enjoy some fajitas.  KC is beef country, right?  It should be good, right?
> 
> There were a LOT of disappointed people at that table...  I mean, it looked right, it smelled right, it even SOUNDED right, but it didn’t taste right.  There was a lack of seasoning.  Fajitas don’t need to be SPICY, per se, but they are very well seasoned.  What we got was bland- even the salsa wasn’t much beyond diced tomatoes.
> 
> The same problem exists finding good creole food.  People trying to make it may have the right ingredients, but they don’t get the seasoning balance correct.  The most common mistake I’VE encountered is making things too spicy coupled with an overreliance on black pepper.




 Well this good is nice and they do gumbo occasionally.

 They're from Texas/Louisiana. 

 They do these burritos. Most Mexican here I've had isn't great and American expats say it's bad. 

 They like the kebabs generally though which are very common.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Here’s a sandwich: ham & truffle gouda on a buttered, toasted pretzel bagel.  


The side is pickled green tomatoes.  Saw them at the Farmers’ Market today, and decided to give them a try.

All in all, a lunch I’d have again.


----------



## Bohandas

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There were a LOT of disappointed people at that table...  I mean, it looked right, it smelled right, it even SOUNDED right, but it didn’t taste right.  There was a lack of seasoning.  Fajitas don’t need to be SPICY, per se, but they are very well seasoned.  What we got was bland- even the salsa wasn’t much beyond diced tomatoes




That sounds like when my mom tries to make burritos. As time goes on she's been using less and less chili powder and cumin in the meat. When I was a kid her burritos were good, but at this point there's so little flavoring in them that they actually taste like sadness.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bohandas said:


> That sounds like when my mom tries to make burritos. As time goes on she's been using less and less chili powder and cumin in the meat. When I was a kid her burritos were good, but at this point there's so little flavoring in them that they actually taste like sadness.



Feel for ya.


----------



## Zardnaar

What's your idea of a burrito? 

 USA couple makes them here but use very little meat.  Beans, salad a little bit of protein and cheese. Wrapped in tortillas I think. The big ones weigh about a pound.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> What's your idea of a burrito?
> 
> USA couple makes them here but use very little meat.  Beans, salad a little bit of protein and cheese. Wrapped in tortillas I think. The big ones weigh about a pound.



Depends on who’s making them, but they can contain anything and range in size from 1-2” thick and 8” long to bigger than my forearm.  The tortilla is usually flour, but may (rarely) be corn.  Some also have tomato or spinach in the flour, making them orange or green, respectively.  Once assembled, they’re generally not cooked...but a deep-fried burrito is a chimichanga.

They can be served naked, but salsas, quesos, chill and creamy pepper sauces are common.

The ones I usually get are stuffed kind of like a typical ground beef or ground chicken taco, but with beans added.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Depends on who’s making them, but they can contain anything and range in size from 1-2” thick and 8” long to bigger than my forearm.  The tortilla is usually flour, but may (rarely) be corn.  Some also have tomato or spinach in the flour, making them orange or green, respectively.  Once assembled, they’re generally not cooked...but a deep-fried burrito is a chimichanga.
> 
> They can be served naked, but salsas, quesos, chill and creamy pepper sauces are common.
> 
> The ones I usually get are stuffed kind of like a typical ground beef or ground chicken taco, but with beans added.




 Sounds similar you get the choice of protein or vegetarian. Porks the other option.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Any critter will do, probably.  One place around here does killer pork burritos.  Another does shrimp.


----------



## Zardnaar

Not sure if this is cheating but the menu said Angus campfire sandwich. 






 It was so good. Bit small but the taste was OMG. Caramelized onions, bacon, peppered brandy sauce.. 

And a Californian flatbread.  Was also nice by Californian they must have meant avocado. 





Outright cheating now. Desert was sticky date and fig pudding with butterscotch sauce and icecream.





Washed down with an APA and stout.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“Californian” is often culinary code for avocado being involved.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> “Californian” is often culinary code for avocado being involved.




 Figured.

Hawaiian means pineapple.

 Crispy is fried. 

 These were new menu items. Waitress recognised us and gave us an 8 person table beside the gas "fire". For 2 people. 

Been cold winter already. Last one was really mild been hitting -7 at the airport, sub zero in town. Forecasts are wet, cold, more wet and some added cold with a side helping of freezing. 

  Bit more upmarket than last night's kebab on D&D night. Went to old student haunt that hasn't been renovated since at least the 90's if not 80s. 

Dark, dingy, wonky tables but it was glorious.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This sandwich is leftover brisket on an onion roll.  I reheated the brisket with a mix of 2 different BBQ sauces and some Worcestershire sauce.  The bun got hit with yellow mustard on the bottom and Lebanese garlic sauce on top.  2 slices of American cheese finished it off.


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz That's a serious sandwich, no doubt. The brisket sliced or shredded? Dunno how it's done in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> @Dannyalcatraz That's a serious sandwich, no doubt. The brisket sliced or shredded? Dunno how it's done in your neck of the woods.



It was sliced, and I broke it up into smaller chunks- about the length of my thumb joint.  Shredding it might have been better, though.  It started to disintegrate a bit towards the end.


----------



## Cadence

The sandwich I discovered late last year at restaurant, that I hope I can get back to when things re-open, is a "Carolina Hot Brown".  8 ounce hamburger steak cooked to temp on Texas toast and topped with mashed potatoes and our Cabernet Mushroom Brown Gravy.   It's lot better than the orignal Hot Brown from Louisville (which was the most disappointing Turkey sandwich I ever had).

My go-to sandwiches are jalapeno bagel with sausage, egg, and cheese, for breakfast; and a pimento-cheese and jalapeno burger (no other toppings) for lunch.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cadence said:


> The sandwich I discovered late last year at I restaurant, that I hope I can get back to when things re-open, is a "Carolina Hot Brown".  8 ounce hamburger steak cooked to temp on Texas toast and topped with mashed potatoes and our Cabernet Mushroom Brown Gravy.   It's lot better than the orignal Hot Brown from Louisville (which was the most disappointing Turkey sandwich I ever had).
> 
> My go-to sandwiches are jalapeno bagel with sausage, egg, and cheese, for breakfast; and a pimento-cheese and jalapeno burger (no other toppings) for lunch.



I saw a Hot Brown on one of those TV shows a while back.  Seemed messy, but alluring.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It was sliced, and I broke it up into smaller chunks- about the length of my thumb joint.  Shredding it might have been better, though.  It started to disintegrate a bit towards the end.




I usually shred slow-cooked meat, especially if it's going into a sandwich-esque situation, but I know that's not a universal norm.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This time, pulled pork warmed with 2 different BBQ sauces, and topped with smoked gruyere cheese.  
The toasted bun was buttered; the top hit with Lebanese garlic sauce, the bottom with mustard


----------



## Zardnaar

Last night's kebab.





 Not very common in the states apparently.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Depends.  We have a fairly decent number of middle eastern places where I am.


----------



## prabe

@Zardnaar I have good kebabs available here, too. Then again, I live near DC, which is ... the opposite of a food desert, I guess.


----------



## Bedrockgames

Has anyone here had peanut butter and fluff before?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not me, but it sounds familiar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chicken & smoked gruyere club on buttered toasted onion roll with honey & Chinese hot oil:



I drizzled & smeared some of that honey & hot oil mix on each layer, and took the rest along for dipping.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Chicken & smoked gruyere club on buttered toasted onion roll with honey & Chinese hot oil:
> 
> 
> 
> I drizzled & smeared some of that honey & hot oil mix on each layer, and took the rest along for dipping.




 When did you say you were coming to NZ for a holiday again?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That last one was actually damn simple.  It’s basically a regular club sandwich with slightly unusual bread and a fancier swiss cheese.

The wild card ingredient was just some hot oil from a local Chinese restaurant mixed with honey.  I started doing that mix a few years ago when I ran out of their sweet sauce wing down on some leftover appetizers.  The honey worked just fine; I use about a 50/50 mix.

The only secret to the mix is that I use the best hot oil I’ve found.  Most of my favorite chinese places just do their hot oil with pepper flakes in it.  Nothing wrong with that at all.

But the place I get my hot oil from is NOT one of my faves.  They’re OK, but not in my top 5.  Their hot oil, though, is unique, AFAIK: in addition to the pepper flakes, they include pan-seared ginger & garlic.  It’s hard to taste in most uses of the hot oil, but but with the honey or another sweet sauce, those other flavors suddenly reveal themselves.

Unfortunately, the restaurant recently changed hands, and the hot oil seems to be going between the version I love and the normal kind.  I may have to learn how to make my own.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Unfortunately, the restaurant recently changed hands, and the hot oil seems to be going between the version I love and the normal kind.  I may have to learn how to make my own.




The upside, I guess, is that you can probably find a recipe that's pretty close and iterate until you get what you want. The downside, of course, is that it may take a few iterations. I don't have any recipes I can share or even point you at, alas.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The reimagined Father Dolan sandwich at Weinberger’s Deli in Grapevine, Tx:



Corned beef, pastrami, and turkey, all grilled
Melted Swiss cheese. 
Lettuce, red onion, tomato, hot Giardiniera
Russian dressing, salt, pepper
Garlic and butter toasted 12” Poppyseed hoagie


Normally, I don’t have leftovers from a Weinberger’s sandwich except their mufaletta.  Today, though, I had a late lunch and an early dinner, so I just couldn’t finish it off.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The reimagined Father Dolan sandwich at Weinberger’s Deli in Grapevine, Tx:
> 
> 
> 
> Corned beef, pastrami, and turkey, all grilled
> Melted Swiss cheese.
> Lettuce, red onion, tomato, hot Giardiniera
> Russian dressing, salt, pepper
> Garlic and butter toasted 12” Poppyseed hoagie
> 
> 
> Normally, I don’t have leftovers from a Weinberger’s sandwich except their mufaletta.  Today, though, I had a late lunch and an early dinner, so I just couldn’t finish it off.




 My wife liked this more than me. I would give it a shot though. Not a massive Turkey fan but willing to be proved wrong.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don’t care for corned beef, but the man is an evil genius.

A previous visit, I decided to test his skills, and ordered one of the meat loaf sandwiches he offers.  Meat loaf is something I rarely eat- I mean years between meals kind of rare.  And that sandwich disappeared like it was part of a stage mgician’s act.


----------



## prabe

I'd probably prefer it without the lettuce and tomato--I don't like either, raw--but I'd be willing to trust that strong a rec otherwise. Of course, getting there is problematic at the moment ...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

When life takes away your pretzel bread...

Ham & Swiss on giant pretzels!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today’s breakfast: Prosciutto, Genoa salami & ham on toasted sourdough with smoked Gouda, spinach, tomatoes, spicy brown mustard, black pepper, red wine vinegar and mesquite-smoked olive oil


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve been watching a lot of cooking/culinary history shows over the past year, and I’ve noticed a lot of collard green sandwiches showing up across Southern and in Native Amexican culinary traditions.  Some are vegetarian, some aren’t.

I’ve been thinking I might try something similar with sautéed garlic spinach, paired with hot links and cheese.  Not that I don’t love collard greens, but I haven’t seen many lately, and I’ve got lots of spinach in hand.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Today’s breakfast: Prosciutto, Genoa salami & ham on toasted sourdough with smoked Gouda, spinach, tomatoes, spicy brown mustard, black pepper, red wine vinegar and mesquite-smoked olive oil





 I had oats with peaches and yoghurt lol. 6 months worth of oats. 

 Never been able to really get into cooked breakfasts. It's a rare treat. Army camp all you could eat buffet. Week one cooked, week 2-6 cereal, fruit, yoghurt, juice.

 Even when someone else cooks it yeah can't do it to often. Last one was those pancakes I posted.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I like oatmeal cooked with milk (not water), seasoned with cinnamon & sugar.  

Beyond that?  

I eat a lot of oat based baked goods, and my cold cereals often have some form of oats in them.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I like oatmeal cooked with milk (not water), seasoned with cinnamon & sugar.
> 
> Beyond that?
> 
> I eat a lot of oat based baked goods, and my cold cereals often have some form of oats in them.




 I use milk and throw them in the microwave. 

 They come in various flavours here. Apple and wildberry is my favorite.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> I use milk and throw them in the microwave.
> 
> They come in various flavours here. Apple and wildberry is my favorite.



We have the flavored varieties, too, but I’ve never been tempted.  I’ve seen people jazz theirs up with things like nuts and rasins, but never thought of doing that myself, even when I had the stuff on hand and readily available.

Hmmmm...I did just make a batch of trail mix...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Faux-laches for breakfast: Leftover rolls from restaurant take out, buttered &amp; toasted, with American cheese, mustard, and sliced Genoa salami (left) or country sausage (right).

Of the two, the country sausage version tasted best.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chicken tender sandwich on toasted sourdough & veggies.  The sandwich has only a single condiment: a 50/50 mix of butter & honey, seasoned with cayenne, paprika, and cinnamon.


----------



## Bohandas

Recently had a hamburger with a fried egg as a topping. It was good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bohandas said:


> Recently had a hamburger with a fried egg as a topping. It was good.



There’s a Korean-American fusion place near me that has one of those on the menu.  I haven’t tried one, but one of my cousins always gets it when we go, and since he makes it disappear so quickly, they must be good.  

One of these days...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One of my recent creations:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sausage sandwich:

Earl Campbell Hot link
Toasted onion roll
Swiss cheese
Radish sprouts
Mayo, spicy brown mustard, and Lebanese garlic spread


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz I think I'd eat that sandwich. I'm not big on either radishes or sprouts but I'd give it a try before (probably) picking them off.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m not a big sprouts guy, either.  At least, I wasn’t until I started going to the local Farmers’ Market back in mid-2018.  One of the growers specializes in them, and lets you try before you buy.

I had already discovered onion sprouts as my sole enjoyed micro green when my supply disappeared from store shelves, so when I found out HE had them, I was happy.  Then he let me try others.

At this point, I’ve added garlic and radish sprouts to my regular purchases from him, along with the onions.  Sometimes broccoli or sunflower sprouts.

The onion, garlic, and broccoli sprouts all taste like milder versions of the mature plants.  The radish sprouts do too, but they taste equally of a mild black pepper type flavor as well.  There’s also a hint of sweetness.  So now, radish sprouts are my #1 micro green.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hot link, Swiss & sautéed garlicky spinach sandwich:

Inspired by sandwiches from a variety of cultures that incorporate some kind of cooked greens.  I did this with leftovers.

The onion roll is toasted & smeared with mayo.  The hot link was warmed & split to lay securely on the roll.  The partially warmed sautéed spinach was topped by the Swiss and then given 30 more seconds in the microwave to get a little melt.  Then that was carefully laid on top of the sausage.

The results were VERY tasty.  Would definitely do again.  But I made ONE error.

Instead of cutting the sandwich in half ALONG THE LENGTH of the sausage, I cut ACROSS the sausage.  Rookie mistake.  The result: when I took the second bite, all of the ingredients vacated the sandwich in all directions with stunning alacrity, leaving me with a mayo and roll sandwich.

And speaking of sandwiches...Weinberger’s Deli strikes again!  This is the Senator- one of their “off-menu” creations.  As a result, I don’t know precisely what’s on it.  There’s a couple of different meats, sautéed mushrooms, melted cheese and greens of some kind.  All in all, a messy masterpiece!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There’s a Korean-American fusion place near me that has one of those on the menu.  I haven’t tried one, but one of my cousins always gets it when we go, and since he makes it disappear so quickly, they must be good.
> 
> One of these days...




NB we put fried egg in the burgers,on top nope.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> NB we put fried egg in the burgers,on top nope.



What do you mean “in”?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What do you mean “in”?




Between the buns.

Egg and bacon or steak and egg or bacon, egg, pineapple.

Even McDonalds does it. New ad for old burger.

Kiwi burger


 Burger at 12 seconds.

 Old ad.


 Has beetroot in it as well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Between the buns.



When we say “on“ the burger, we’re also saying it’s between the buns, not on top.  Just differences in language use!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> When we say “on“ the burger, we’re also saying it’s between the buns, not on top.  Just differences in language use!




 Derp. 

Pretty much any fish and chip shop here will put egg in a burger. 





 Home made chicken, egg,bacon burger.


----------



## prabe

@Zardnaar and @Dannyalcatraz I'm glad y'all got that straightened out. I also was slightly confused.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chicken, garlic herbed D’affinois & radish sprouts on toasted onion roll, San Marzanos & big dill pickle:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pork Rib Sandwich, tomatoes & potato salad

Beer-marinated pork rib, deboned
Spinach 
Lebanese garlic spread
Worcestershire sauce
Mixed BBQ sauce


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This is a second variant on the first rib sandwich.  Still using spinach and Lebanese garlic sauce, but subbed Dijon mustard, A1, and caramelized onion spread for the Worcestershire sauce & BBQ sauce.

Good and messy!  If I were selling this or the original, I’d definitely have to wrap it well!


----------



## Zardnaar

Scroll down to check out the lamington burger or sandwich.









						I ate a bag of lamington-flavoured chippies, so you don't have to
					

OPINION: When foodbanks are in high demand, is it really right to be manufacturing and buying foodstuffs that are less nourishment than weird joke?




					i.stuff.co.nz
				




 Lamingtons are sponge cake covered in chocolate or raspberry icing and dipped in coconut. 

 This combos is unholy and not of the Lord. Some things just need to be illegal.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Scroll down to check out the lamington burger or sandwich.
> 
> (edit)
> 
> This combos is unholy and not of the Lord. Some things just need to be illegal.


----------



## Zardnaar

That's it lol. Is that a sandwich, burger or unholy abomination.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It is an unholy thing indeed, like convergent evolution of evil bad sandwiches like the Monte Christo.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It is an unholy thing indeed, like convergent evolution of evil bad sandwiches like the Monte Christo.




 I'm not religious but they need to stake that thing, drown it in holy water and gave the pope do an exorcism.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Leftovers!

Made Mini-sandwiches from chicken tenders, gruyere, blue cheese dressing, smoky BBQ sauce, Tabasco, and romaine lettuce on toasted dinner rolls.


----------



## Zardnaar

Also had chicken tenders tonight but we were last and served em with fries, aioli and sweet chilli dipping sauce.

Friday, wine/beer o'clock etc.

 Used to get tenders like that but they were really loaded up with lots of salt and had to cut them from diet. 

 I really enjoy my porridge.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Leftovers again!  This time, The Littlest Po’boy!





Olive Garden bread stick, sliced &amp; toasted
5 Olive Garden fried shrimp scampi, no sauce
1 half of a Campari tomato, sliced 
Romaine lettuce
Mayo
Tabasco 
(Forgot to sprinkle dill on it.)

It’s a little unwieldy- the bread is just a wee bit too small- and the breading has a little “Italian” seasoning in it so the flavors was a little different, but the overall results were very tasty!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today’s sandwich:





Toasted buttermilk bread
Liverwurst
Smoked Gruyere
Garlic sprouts
Mayo &amp; yellow mustard


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Leftovers again!  This time, The Littlest Po’boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olive Garden bread stick, sliced &amp; toasted
> 5 Olive Garden fried shrimp scampi, no sauce
> 1 half of a Campari tomato, sliced
> Romaine lettuce
> Mayo
> Tabasco
> (Forgot to sprinkle dill on it.)
> 
> It’s a little unwieldy- the bread is just a wee bit too small- and the breading has a little “Italian” seasoning in it so the flavors was a little different, but the overall results were very tasty!




 You can keep that one. Fish based not for me lol. 

 Used to get lobster off the rocks as a kid. Never appealed to me but the adults would tuck in.


----------



## rgoodbb

After reading some of these recipes, I realise that my *mature cheddar and peanut butter* sandwich is now in no way exotic and I am a boring fusty old dudder! 

I may no longer consider myself: 
_Out there_
New age
Machiavellian
Groovy 
Elegant
Voguish, or
Modern

Best with a mug of tea btw (quite dry)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

rgoodbb said:


> After reading some of these recipes, I realise that my *mature cheddar and peanut butter* sandwich is now in no way exotic and I am a boring fusty old dudder!
> 
> I may no longer consider myself:
> _Out there_
> New age
> Machiavellian
> Groovy
> Elegant
> Voguish, or
> Modern
> 
> Best with a mug of tea btw (quite dry)



Cheddar & PB?  That is still out there..._to me_ at least,


----------



## rgoodbb

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Cheddar & PB?  That is still out there..._to me_ at least,



Ah. You say the sweetest things! 

It does need a good mug of tea with a tad of sugar/honey to wash it down though.


----------



## Zardnaar

How about cheese and marmite or Vegemite?  Americans got to dodge that.


 Aussies use Vegemite instead of marmite. That's because they're heretics and all the kangaroos jumping rattle their brains. True story.


----------



## rgoodbb

Zardnaar said:


> How about cheese and marmite or Vegemite?  Americans got to dodge that.
> 
> 
> Aussies use Vegemite instead of marmite. That's because they're heretics and all the kangaroos jumping rattle their brains. True story.



Cheese and Marmite? Hmmm...Zard. Would buying a jar of marmite just to try this out be worth it in your opinion?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> How about cheese and marmite or Vegemite?  Americans got to dodge that.
> 
> 
> Aussies use Vegemite instead of marmite. That's because they're heretics and all the kangaroos jumping rattle their brains. True story.



Never had the opportunity to try either marmite or vegemite.


----------



## rgoodbb

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Never had the opportunity to try either marmite or vegemite.



Why is that? Everyone should try it at least once.


----------



## Zardnaar

rgoodbb said:


> Why is that? Everyone should try it at least once.




It's not really sold in the USA.

Only 3 countries really make it and it's an aquired taste at best.

UK, Australia, NZ have variations of it. It's exported to some countries and some specialist stores might have it.b

It tastes like salty yeast.

 Up to you if you would try that. I liked it as a kid,not now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

rgoodbb said:


> Why is that? Everyone should try it at least once.



Basically what Zardnaar said.  I’m in Texas, and neither is commonly sold here, even in specialty stores.


----------



## Zardnaar

I've seen videos online of those companies that send out boxes if food from various countries to try.

You might be able to find marmite in an NZ box.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not sure 


Zardnaar said:


> I've seen videos online of those companies that send out boxes if food from various countries to try.
> 
> You might be able to find marmite in an NZ box.



Not sure I want to invest that much money on trying something out that is KNOWN to be polarizing!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not sure
> 
> Not sure I want to invest that much money on trying something out that is KNOWN to be polarizing!




It's really not that great lol. If you covered the postage I would just send you a jar if you're that keen.

Americans don't tend to like it, hell a lot of NZers don't like it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A generous offer.  Let me think about it!


----------



## rgoodbb

I personally don't mind it. The trick is to spread it veeeeeery thin. I mean scrape-worthy thin. Otherwise it tastes of a way too strong beefy Bovril salt . Weird for a vegan spread. It can also be used as an ingredient in stews and other savoury sauces in which it does quite well but again, sparingly. 

I will buy a pot and try it with cheese sandwich today and let you know my thoughts.


----------



## Zardnaar

rgoodbb said:


> I personally don't mind it. The trick is to spread it veeeeeery thin. I mean scrape-worthy thin. Otherwise it tastes of a way too strong beefy Bovril salt . Weird for a vegan spread. It can also be used as an ingredient in stews and other savoury sauces in which it does quite well but again, sparingly.
> 
> I will buy a pot and try it with cheese sandwich today and let you know my thoughts.




I had to Google bovril a few weeks ago.

Jeremy Clarkson made a man's drink on Top Gear using a V8.

Beef, bricks, bovril few other things. May also had a bovril drink.

Blech.

Found it.


Thankfully the last legacy of British food left is mostly cakes, biscuits pies. Ye olde roast beef and crap beer on the way out.


----------



## rgoodbb

Zardnaar said:


> I had to Google bovril a few weeks ago.
> 
> Jeremy Clarkson made a man's drink on Top Gear using a V8.
> 
> Beef, bricks, bovril few other things. May also had a bovril drink.
> 
> Blech.
> 
> Found it.
> 
> 
> Thankfully the last legacy of British food left is mostly cakes, biscuits pies. Ye olde roast beef and crap beer on the way out.



I see you trying to bait me here

There is some fantastic beer out there. What beer have you tasted?


----------



## Zardnaar

rgoodbb said:


> I see you trying to bait me here
> 
> There is some fantastic beer out there. What beer have you tasted?




It's our old beer.

Each region basically had a variant of a British ale. Most of them were all crap.

We had 1 lager option. You could maybe get Heineken but it was expensive.

Slowly started to change in the 90s but not not a fan of ales generally.

 In America they made the mono pale lager, here it was mono ale. Cheap swill.

APAs and IPAs can be good, but yeah or traditional beer sucked because it was based off 4% English ales.

And you don't serve them room temperature here it's weird.

Those older beers are mostly drunk by old people.

You don't really get English restaurants here, you might find an English bar if you look hard enough.


----------



## rgoodbb

I'm sorry for your loss.
Batemans XP, Courage Directors, Landlord and Castle Eden are are all great bitters in traditional British pubs.
Yeah the Pale ale market has boomed to the decline of the bitter. Pale ale and Blond ale and Gold ale and anything else more creamy is popular. I don't mind them but bitter outside of pubs is getting a little more scarce IMO.

What is it abut cold drinks. Guinness, Even though it's not the great Irish stuff is now cold in the UK. It takes away the slightly bitter taste that makes it iconic and becomes more quaffable for the masses. It is no longer Guinness IMO not that it was the proper stuff anyway.


----------



## Zardnaar

rgoodbb said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.
> Batemans XP, Courage Directors, Landlord and Castle Eden are are all great bitters in traditional British pubs.
> Yeah the Pale ale market has boomed to the decline of the bitter. Pale ale and Blond ale and Gold ale and anything else more creamy is popular. I don't mind them but bitter outside of pubs is getting a little more scarce IMO.
> 
> What is it abut cold drinks. Guinness, Even though it's not the great Irish stuff is now cold in the UK. It takes away the slightly bitter taste that makes it iconic and becomes more quaffable for the masses. It is no longer Guinness IMO not that it was the proper stuff anyway.




Not a fan of Guineas. I can drink it. Not a massive fan of dark beers but the ones I drink occasionally are 7-10%, Guiness is 4.2?

Don't really like bitter beer either.

Generally go for craft beers or a euro style lager if I'm doing a macro beer.

Last dark beer I had.









						Baltika #6 Porter | Baltika Breweries
					

Baltika #6 Porter is a Baltic Porter style beer brewed by Baltika Breweries in St. Petersburg, Russian Federation. Score: 82 with 1,016 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-25-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




And









						Baltika Brew Collection - Russian Imperial Stout | Baltika Breweries
					

Baltika Brew Collection - Russian Imperial Stout is a Russian Imperial Stout style beer brewed by Baltika Breweries in St. Petersburg, Russian Federation. Score: 86 with 151 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-26-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




Drunk a Carlsburg pilsner tonight with dinner. Cheap macro lager.

Did not like the chocolate stout I had.

 Lager goes with Indian meals. Generally have a Kingfisher or Budweiser.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The closest I’ve come to bovril is drinking hearted beef broth when I’m doing winter work, like shoveling snow.

As for dark beers, I most commonly drink Shiner Bock, certain Belgian beers like Chimay, Temptress and- when I could find it- a Jamaican beer called Dragon Stout.  The latter three all have a detectible sweetness in their finish.

Guiness...I have drunk it, but I most commonly use it for cooking.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The closest I’ve come to bovril is drinking hearted beef broth when I’m doing winter work, like shoveling snow.
> 
> As for dark beers, I most commonly drink Shiner Bock, certain Belgian beers like Chimay, Temptress and- when I could find it- a Jamaican beer called Dragon Stout.  The latter three all have a detectible sweetness in their finish.
> 
> Guiness...I have drunk it, but I most commonly use it for cooking.




Packet beef soup or the water in beef noodles closest thing to Bovril I've tried.

Thankfully we have a lot more variety now. Trying to talk my SO into trying a new Syrian place.

 Found another place that does Turkish kebabs but the guy doing it is actually Kurdish and they rock.


----------



## rgoodbb

Report on Cheddar, Marmite and Cucumber toasted Sandwich

I kind if knew that cheddar and marmite could well be a salty combo so chickened out a little and added seven cucumber slices. 

1. A thin layer of Marmite on the bottom white toast (buttered) provided a base strength and underlying beefy taste.

2. Cheddar sliced medium thin on top provided a familiar flavour.

3. Cucumber added freshness, wetness and a slight dilute for the strong combo.

4. Top toast was also buttered.

Verdict:
A myriad of flavours that were all present throughout the feasting. Overall it worked out well. I would give it a *7.5* out of ten which surprises me. I was expecting somewhere between 3.5 and 5. I also, ten mins after eating, have a slight marmite aftertaste that is pleasant to taste through my nose and mouth. 

I will also use the Marmite to add to some stews and sauces. 

Good call Zard!


----------



## Zardnaar

rgoodbb said:


> Report on Cheddar, Marmite and Cucumber toasted Sandwich
> 
> I kind if knew that cheddar and marmite could well be a salty combo so chickened out a little and added seven cucumber slices.
> 
> 1. A thin layer of Marmite on the bottom white toast (buttered) provided a base strength and underlying beefy taste.
> 
> 2. Cheddar sliced medium thin on top provided a familiar flavour.
> 
> 3. Cucumber added freshness, wetness and a slight dilute for the strong combo.
> 
> 4. Top toast was also buttered.
> 
> Verdict:
> A myriad of flavours that were all present throughout the feasting. Overall it worked out well. I would give it a *7.5* out of ten which surprises me. I was expecting somewhere between 3.5 and 5. I also, ten mins after eating, have a slight marmite aftertaste that is pleasant to taste through my nose and mouth.
> 
> I will also use the Marmite to add to some stews and sauces.
> 
> Good call Zard!




As I said I don't eat it. NZ marmite a bit different to UK one. Apparently yours is more tangy.

 When they invented the stuff I suppose the Colonies followed suit.


----------



## rgoodbb

Fair enough, but you did put me onto it. Ta.

Just tried marmite and smooth peanut butter on a white bread sandwich with butter. Didn't float my boat. The two tastes did not complement each other, they just sat on their own lawn without mixing with the neighbours

The cucumber before is now repeating on me.

The cucumber bef....


----------



## Zardnaar

rgoodbb said:


> Fair enough, but you did put me onto it. Ta.
> 
> Just tried marmite and smooth peanut butter on a white bread sandwich with butter. Didn't float my boat. The two tastes did not complement each other, they just sat on their own lawn without mixing with the neighbours
> 
> The cucumber before is now repeating on me.
> 
> The cucumber bef....




 I mix peanut butter and jam. Fairly standard. 

 Nephew was eating marmite and cheese the other day.


----------



## rgoodbb

Zardnaar said:


> I mix peanut butter and jam. Fairly standard.
> 
> Nephew was eating marmite and cheese the other day.



Damn. Every time I think I am taking a step onto cool street, I quickly retreat into my retirement home to look for my cardigan.


----------



## Zardnaar

rgoodbb said:


> Damn. Every time I think I am taking a step onto cool street, I quickly retreat into my retirement home to look for my cardigan.




Marmites a cultural thing.

My theory is you have to feed it to kids from a young age.

I didn't like Vegemite as a kid. Kiwi vs Aussie thing.
Got older and realized didn't like either one.

 Marmite UK vs Marmite NZ vs Promite (Aussie) by someone who's developed a taste for Vegemite.


----------



## rgoodbb

Zardnaar said:


> Marmites a cultural thing.
> 
> My theory is you have to feed it to kids from a young age.
> 
> I didn't like Vegemite as a kid. Kiwi vs Aussie thing.
> Got older and realized didn't like either one.



I think you are right about the young age. 

Just how strong is the rivalry down there?


----------



## Zardnaar

rgoodbb said:


> I think you are right about the young age.
> 
> Just how strong is the rivalry down there?




Depends if it's rugby season or not. They'll sheep joke us year round.

Generally it's insult them casually a lot unless there's an American or UK person in the room then they're our best friends. Then it's ANZACs vs the world then CANZUK with America at the bottom mostly because they invented the wrong shaped football to kick around

Mostly it's all good, they'll rip on us, we'll rip on them both will rip on UK/USA.

Fairly safe if you're Canadian.

 Kinda like on UK programs that mock France/Germany. It's like that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

FWIW, found a place near(ish) me that sells both marmite & vegemite, so no need to try an international smuggling ring!  Thanks, though, Z!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> FWIW, found a place near(ish) me that sells both marmite & vegemite, so no need to try an international smuggling ring!  Thanks, though, Z!




Lol you that brave?

Note there's two types of marmite. This is the NZ one.





						Marmite
					

Marmite, New Zealand's original yeast spread, has long been valued as an excellent source of folate, a good source of  B vitamins, a source of iron and low in fat. Marmite is a great-tasting spread that can be enjoyed on wholegrain toast for breakfast, or spread on crackers for a delicious...




					www.sanitarium.co.nz
				




Has the blue Sanitarium logo on it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The marmite on their site is the British one.  Might try it someday.


----------



## rgoodbb

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The marmite on their site is the British one.  Might try it someday.



Do it!


----------



## Zardnaar

Might be cheating but went out to a new place that opened just after lockdown.

Syrian place. No booze.






Strawberry shake.

Starter.




Baba ghounush with pita bread. Make your own sandwich.

And the main.




Grilled lamb with more pita. Basically filled the wraps.
Everything was delicious, $14 USD for the lamb, starter and shake around $5.50.

 Wife had the chicken shish.


----------



## Zardnaar

My nephew he is 6. His effort today in a bap.





Marmite,egg, raspberry jam and peanut butter. And margarine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That...IS...unusual.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That...IS...unusual.




He's 6. At a similar age I made Milo (malt drink powder) and suger sandwiches.

He's a deviant .


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This sandwich is only SLIGHTLY unusual.

It’s a grilled cheese melt...but the cheeses are American, provolone, and smoked Gruyere, and the meat was prosciutto.

it was somewhere between a grilled ham & cheese and a grilled bacon & cheese.  And that’s a good thing.

In my experience, grilled bacon & cheese sandwiches can have textural problems- too crunchy or too floppy- and if you’re unlucky, the bacon might try to escape in whole slices.

This sandwich had none of that going on.  Instead, the texture was VERY like a ham & cheese melt.  But the prosciutto’s more intense flavor was more like the bacon version of the sandwich.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You know how sometimes you pair things up on the plate, and everything just _clicks_?  Not just tastes good, but somehow, just work better together than you’d imagined?  That happened to me tonight.

I made another one of my sandwiches: toasted sourdough with bacon, dill havarti, radish sprouts, mayo and yellow mustard.  And I served it with sliced campari tomatoes drizzled with lemon infused EVOO, tarragon vinegar, chives, black pepper, and sea salt, plus a bowl of chilled black grapes.  It was a tasty meal, no matter what bite I took next.

But going from sandwich => grapes => tomatoes => sandwich proved to just fortify each other’s flavors as the meal progressed.  I got stuck in that loop.


----------



## Cadence

Cadence said:


> The sandwich I discovered late last year at restaurant, that I hope I can get back to when things re-open, is a "Carolina Hot Brown".  8 ounce hamburger steak cooked to temp on Texas toast and topped with mashed potatoes and our Cabernet Mushroom Brown Gravy.   It's lot better than the orignal Hot Brown from Louisville (which was the most disappointing Turkey sandwich I ever had).




Finally realized I could just get one carryout...


----------



## rgoodbb

Cadence said:


> Finally realized I could just get one carryout...



That certainly pushes the boundaries of the sandwich! Is there a good spillage effect when you bite into this this?
Not sure if spillage is the right word. Overflow, Emittance, Evacuation. No probably not evacuation.


----------



## rgoodbb

…Tumbledown.....Outpouring....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Squirtle?


----------



## Cadence

rgoodbb said:


> That certainly pushes the boundaries of the sandwich! Is there a good spillage effect when you bite into this this?
> Not sure if spillage is the right word. Overflow, Emittance, Evacuation. No probably not evacuation.




I guess that's an important question, is an "open-faced sandwich" still a sandwich? (Does being designed to be eaten with a fork outweigh the fact it has bread buried at the bottom?).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Umbran

Cadence said:


> I guess that's an important question, is an "open-faced sandwich" still a sandwich? (Does being designed to be eaten with a fork outweigh the fact it has bread buried at the bottom?).




In the Middle Ages, folks often used a "trencher" (basically, a large round of bread) as dishware... that you'd then eat (or give as alms for the poor to eat).  

This could make pretty much any meal into a sandwich.


----------



## rgoodbb

If you can wrap the contents, does that then allow for the enchilada, calzone, roti or puri? I mean we are not far from the pizza here. What more would sombrero-man allow?


----------



## Cadence

rgoodbb said:


> If you can wrap the contents, does that then allow for the enchilada, calzone, roti or puri? I mean we are not far from the pizza here. What more would sombrero-man allow?




I was starting to type an answer, but got stuck. What type of bread counts for a sandwich?  Is a tortilla or pita the thing of a sandwich, or do they define their own class of foods?


----------



## rgoodbb

Cadence said:


> I was starting to type an answer, but got stuck. What type of bread counts for a sandwich?  Is a tortilla or pita the thing of a sandwich, or do they define their own class of foods?



I think the definition of an enworld sandwich should come from the original poster...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cadence said:


> I was starting to type an answer, but got stuck. What type of bread counts for a sandwich?  Is a tortilla or pita the thing of a sandwich, or do they define their own class of foods?



If it’s stuff served in/on bread, I’d consider those sandwiches.  I’ve been making sandwiches on tortillas, pitas, naan and other breads for a long time,

That includes hot dogs, burgers and all kinds of things until you get into stuffed pastries.  Then you’re talking varieties of hand pies.

The exceptions I think I’d make are pizzas and injera- an Ethiopian flatbread.  And I think I make those exceptions because they’re both only used in a particular way.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mediterranean Salami & Chicken Sandwich 







Toasted onion roll, drizzled with mesquite-smoked olive oil & red wine vinegar
Genoa salami
Sliced chicken 
Lebanese basil & garlic spread 
Radish sprouts 
Sliced goat feta cheese


----------



## Zardnaar

Steak sandwich local restaurant.





 It was a bit average. When most things lately have been pretty damn good eh.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Toasted Everything bagel
Genoa Salami
Sliced Boiled Egg
Basil-infused Garlic spread
Cream Cheese spread
Dill seasoning mix


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Toasted Everything bagel
> Genoa Salami
> Sliced Boiled Egg
> Basil-infused Garlic spread
> Cream Cheese spread
> Dill seasoning mix




 Never been able to get into bagels in any major way. I'll eat them but don't crave them. 

 This one looks quite nice though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

T’were tasty!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> T’were tasty!




 Better than my sandwich. Was hungry after it and disappointed. 

 Grandma's choice though she likes roasts and fish and ye old school meat. 

 Spices, flavour,taste etc not so appealing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Better than my sandwich. Was hungry after it and disappointed.
> 
> Grandma's choice though she likes roasts and fish and ye old school meat.
> 
> Spices, flavour,taste etc not so appealing.



Time to start packing a vial of seasonings for YOUR food.  Or even a bandolier or utility belt...or maybe wrist shooters!

”Who _are_ you?”

”I’m Spicierman!”


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Time to start packing a vial of seasonings for YOUR food.  Or even a bandolier or utility belt...or maybe wrist shooters!
> 
> ”Who _are_ you?”
> 
> ”I’m Spicierman!”




 My father in law has been growing chilli's and I can eat a hot Vindaloo no problem. 

 Arabic food is spiced but not hot. Some if them can disagree with me though or espicially the wife. Tastes good going down. 

 Basically our tradition is when it's your birthday you pick the restaurant and family and friends adds up to around 15-16 people. 

 Since we're not big on consumer goods we dine out a lot.


----------



## Zardnaar

Lamb donor kebab.


----------



## Zardnaar

Lunch. Salami with that bbq sauce, sweet chilli, aioli.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Late night snack:






Sliced Campari tomatoes and Muenster cheese on toasted ciabatta drizzled with basil infused olive oil, cracked black pepper and sea salt.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Late night snack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sliced Campari tomatoes and Muenster cheese on toasted ciabatta drizzled with basil infused olive oil, cracked black pepper and sea salt.



Looks tasty. Personally I would have used the salt and pepper on the tomatoes...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ulfgeir said:


> Looks tasty. Personally I would have used the salt and pepper on the tomatoes...



The tomatoes were directly salted.  The ground pepper went onto the oiled bread.  There’s some on each piece of the ciabatta, so half is hidden by the muenster and tomatoes.

When it was assembled, each bite delivered both seasonings pretty well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m learning to love ciabatta.





Had a couple mini ciabatta rolls; made twin mini sandwiches for dinner.  Together, they were about the size of a decent hoagie.

Sliced them open &amp; toasted them.  Bottom got hit with basil-infused olive oil, butter and black pepper.  Top got basil-infused olive oil, red wine vinegar and black pepper.  

Fillings: Munster cheese, Genoa salami, Black Forest ham, prosciutto and iceberg lettuce.

Somewhere in the middle are brown mustard and Lebanese garlic spread.

Served with garlic-stuffed olives.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m learning to love ciabatta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a couple mini ciabatta rolls; made twin mini sandwiches for dinner.  Together, they were about the size of a decent hoagie.
> 
> Sliced them open &amp; toasted them.  Bottom got hit with basil-infused olive oil, butter and black pepper.  Top got basil-infused olive oil, red wine vinegar and black pepper.
> 
> Fillings: Munster cheese, Genoa salami, Black Forest ham, prosciutto and iceberg lettuce.
> 
> Somewhere in the middle are brown mustard and Lebanese garlic spread.
> 
> Served with garlic-stuffed olives.




 Looks great. I find ciabatta a bit dry and cheque but slices of it make great garlic/herb bread.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It is a bit dry, but with..._five _condiments, that wasn’t really an issue.

A lot of sub shops I’ve been to will have a spiced oil & vinegar mix that they use on a lot of their sandwiches.  Sometimes, they’ll have a few.  Or they won’t mix them, they‘ll just have a selection of them as optional toppings.   And a dry bread- especially if toasted- can absorb a LOT of those flavored liquids.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It is a bit dry, but with..._five _condiments, that wasn’t really an issue.
> 
> A lot of sub shops I’ve been to will have a spiced oil & vinegar mix that they use on a lot of their sandwiches.  Sometimes, they’ll have a few.  Or they won’t mix them, they‘ll just have a selection of them as optional toppings.   And a dry bread- especially if toasted- can absorb a LOT of those flavored liquids.




 Yeah I'm using a generous amount on ciabatta. 

 It's decent for an open sandwich using it for a base.


----------



## Zardnaar

Grilled cheese sandwich.




Shredded chicken, pickle, cheese, sweet chilli sauce on southern oat bread. 

 Not half bad.  More cheese next time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Grilled cheese sandwich.
> 
> View attachment 127958
> Shredded chicken, pickle, cheese, sweet chilli sauce on southern oat bread.
> 
> Not half bad.  More cheese next time.



It is hard to go wrong with adding cheese to a cheese sandwich.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It is hard to go wrong with adding cheese to a cheese sandwich.



It's hard to go wrong with adding (more) cheese to a sandwich. I'm sure there are exceptions, but I can't think of any.


----------



## Zardnaar

Hard to go wrong adding cheese to anything. Beer not sure about it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Breakfast sandwiches from a couple days ago:

Toasted sourdough buns
Salted butter
Cotswold cheese
Prosciutto 
Baked Egg (smoked EVOO, Parsley, Chives, black pepper)
Left one has garlic sprouts, right has radish sprouts


----------



## Zardnaar

NZ lamb and falafel kebab. 





 Not usually a fan of lamb but the Turks, Kurds, Arabs know what they're doing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanksgiving 2020 leftover sandwich #1

Slices of fried turkey with oyster dressing & mayo on toasted sourdough.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanksgiving 2020 leftover sandwich #2:





Sliced glazed ham with oyster dressing & mayo on toasted, buttered French bread.


----------



## Zardnaar

What is this "Thanksgiving" you speak of?  Quant American custom? 

 Seriously looks good but not a fan of oysters dressing (or oysters).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It would probably work with other, more traditional kinds of stuffing/dressing.  But creoles are gonna creole!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sandwich Experiment!


Over the past year or so, I’ve seen several cooking shows mentioning sandwiches made with greens- usually but not always collards- from a variety of culinary traditions in the south, like the Lumbee Tribe and the Gullah.  So I looked up a bunch of variants and tried a little experiment with the leftover greens I had made for Thanksgiving.

Some of the collard green sandwiches were made with fatback, pork belly or bacon.  Some had a fried egg or cheese.  Most were made with some form of that staple of southern cuisine, cornbread.  The most common cornbread type was a “hoecake”- cornbread cooked in the form of a pancake.

Mine was mustard greens (made with smoked turkey), some glazed ham, a couple slices of American cheese, and a baked egg (essentially identical to an over medium fried egg) on buttered sourdough.  

The result was a messy but very tasty sandwich.  I’m pretty sure it would also work substituting smoked/fried turkey or chicken.  

And as good as the sourdough was, I’m certain that using cornbread “hoecakes” would kick it up a notch or three.


----------



## Zardnaar

Homemade burger.






 Used air fryer. Didn't have any hash browns so I put chips in the burger instead. 

 Sauces aioli, sweet chilli, smoked manuka BBQ,  cheesy bacon

 Crispy chicken patty, fries, tasty cheese

 Lettuce, capsicum, cucumber, tomato


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Buttered toasted French bread roll
Pulled pork
Egg
Fresh, sliced green onion
Black pepper
Parsley 

Plated with Vietnamese pickled carrots & daikon


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Buttered toasted French bread roll
> Pulled pork
> Egg
> Fresh, sliced green onion
> Black pepper
> Parsley
> 
> Plated with Vietnamese pickled carrots & daikon




 Ever considered an NZ holiday by any chance? No reason.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Ever considered an NZ holiday by any chance? No reason.




TBH, no, can’t say I have.  I _think _only one family member has been anywhere near NZ- a cousin of mine went to Australia 5+ years ago.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> TBH, no, can’t say I have.  I _think _only one family member has been anywhere near NZ- a cousin of mine went to Australia 5+ years ago.




 Yeah we just kinda pretend the great Western Dustbowl doesn't exist except when rugby season rolls round.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

So have you ever stopped to consider the origins of your sandwich?

I was having a simple grilled cheese for lunch today and on reflection was surprised by the fundamental international fusion of it.  It was:


Tandoori-style Naan (Southwest Asia, Persian/Indian)
Havarti cheese (Denmark)
Provolone cheese (Italy)
Sweet cream cow's butter (Europe, though I understand sweet cream is a bit of a US thing).

What's the most international sandwich you've had?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> So have you ever stopped to consider the origins of your sandwich?
> 
> I was having a simple grilled cheese for lunch today and on reflection was surprised by the fundamental international fusion of it.  It was:
> 
> 
> Tandoori-style Naan (Southwest Asia, Persian/Indian)
> Havarti cheese (Denmark)
> Provolone cheese (Italy)
> Sweet cream cow's butter (Europe, though I understand sweet cream is a bit of a US thing).
> 
> What's the most international sandwich you've had?



I _have!_

Off the top of my head, the most polycultural sandwiches I can recall making have been...

Oyster Dressing (Cajun/Creole)
Pork Schnitzel (German)
Lebanese Garlic Spread (Lebanon)
Toasted Rosemary & Olive Oil bread (Italy)
Brown Mustard (?)

Or:
Garlic Naan (India)
Black Forest Ham (Germany)
Danablu Blue Cheese (Denmark)
Radish sprouts (America)
Yellow Mustard (?)
Mayonnaise (?)
Black Pepper (?)

But I make sandwiches of all kinds and have a United Nations of ingredients in my fridge & pantry, so I have probably done more varied sandwiches than those.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Christmas leftovers sandwich for Mom:





“Creole” roast beef & gravy and Lebanese garlic spread on toasted Ciabatta roll

Also pictured: tabouli, babaganoush, and Tostitos


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sandwich: toasted ciabatta bun, ham, Lebanese garlic spread, Maille Dijon mustard, fruit glaze from ham

Foreground: green bean macque choux

The combination of flavors on the sandwich reminded me very strongly of the ham crepes from The Magic Pan restaurant.


----------



## pming

Hiya!

Can't believe I haven't tried this until just two days ago...

Whole-Cranberry 'sauce'
Thick Sliced Canadian Maple-Smoked Back Bacon
..on two slices of 60% whole wheat with mayonnaise and some pepper.

Messy, but DANG tasty!

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like it would be sweet/salty with a sting in the tail...


----------



## Zardnaar

Bit of flooding here so we went out for dinner. 

 Open stack steak sandwich. Goat cheese on bread, steak, mushrooms, mushroom sauce, crispy onion strings as garnish. Best stack sandwich I've had delicious 9/10. Washed down with hazy ipa, APA and a peanut butter ice cream.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

International meal!





Turkey sandwich with Juustoleipa, mayo, brown mustard & black pepper on toasted onion roll

Vietnamese pickled daikon & carrots 

Not pictured: Tostitos corn chips


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Open-faced pita/faux pizza





Lightly toasted pita drizzled with garlic-infused olive oil, cracked black pepper, shredded baby spinach, diced green onion, shaved sharp cheddar, shaved akawi cheese, sliced Campari tomato, prosciutto, Genoa salami


----------



## Zardnaar

Eggs benedictine a croissant.







 Hollandaise sauce, bacon egg etc. Wasn't great.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Got to eat a bit of family history today.

My wife's from Baltimore (that's Balmer, hun). Back in the '70s they used to go to Powerhouse Natural Foods store in Towson where they would get a Powerhouse sandwich.

It is:
7-grain whole grain bread
Chunks of Muenster cheese
Romaine lettuce
Tomatoes
Alfalfa sprouts
Mayo
And the secret ingredient ... Spike seasoning in the mayo

Served with a side of Whisps cheese crips ... yum!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So it’s a non-grilled cheesy sandwich?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So it’s a non-grilled cheesy sandwich?



Correct.


----------



## Zardnaar

Photos fairly meh. 





 Scottish baps filled with lettuce, cheese, cherry tomato, onion and chorizo salami. 

 Kinda basic but added smoked manuka bbq sauce with siracha mayo.

 Very tasty with a spicy kick not bad for a light lunch.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Came up with a new one recently.  No pix yet, but...

I combined mortadella with Cambozolla blue cheese with Mayo & mustard on sourdough.  Cambozolla is a fusiin of blue and brie, so it makes for a nice creamy text with blue’s characteristic salty funkiness. Mortadella is essentially an Italian style bologna.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Came up with a new one recently.  No pix yet, but...
> 
> I combined mortadella with Cambozolla blue cheese with Mayo & mustard on sourdough.  Cambozolla is a fusiin of blue and brie, so it makes for a nice creamy text with blue’s characteristic salty funkiness. Mortadella is essentially an Italian style bologna.




 Sounds pretty damn tasty. 

 Hard to go wong with salami/Bologna and some combo of blue/brie/camembert)feta IMHO. 

 Thing we have 6 or 7 sauces in the fridge. 

 Anything salted pork related is off the menu.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sides: pickled sweet pepper, pickled garlic cloves, sliced Campari tomato with tarragon vinegar, salt & pepper

I just bought a great feta today.  Might try pairing it with the mortadella next time per your suggestion.


----------



## Zardnaar

Accidentally bought some caramelized sweet onion hummus. 

 See what I get up to later.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That sounds tasty!

I have some caramelized onion spread- sans hummus- that is _slightly_ sweet and I’ve used it as a sandwich condiment and a steak topping.


----------



## Zardnaar

Double balls up. Bought this last week by mistake. 






 Liked it so much went to buy it again but totally forgot and got plain hummus. 

 Tonight's experiment is a kebab burger.


----------



## Zardnaar

Plating skilkz I lacks them. 





 Burger Kebab

Caramelized  sweet onion hummus, tabouli, capsicum, onion, tomato, lettuce, swiss cheese. Habenero and sweet chilli sauces. 

 Home made chicken tenders. Marinaded in Smokey manuka bbq sauce, garlic, paprika, lemon juice. Coated in breadcrumbs.

Basically tweaked my kebab recipe and served it in a burger instead of wraps/pita. 

 I liked it but prefer burger or a kebab. Wife loved it though. Bun needed to be toasted. Baguette, wraps, pita or something similar the tenders were a bit of a winner.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds pretty good!

Some thoughts:

Toasting a bun and giving it a little butter can be a game changer.

Grilled or fried chicken sandwiches also pair very well with something pickled.  Most of the major chicken sandwiches I’ve had all over the USA will sport slices of dill pickle.  Or occasionally a dill pickle relish.  But I’ve had lower profile sandwiches with pickled onions, peppers, carrots, daikon and the like.  Something about that combination of vinegar & crunch.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sounds pretty good!
> 
> Some thoughts:
> 
> Toasting a bun and giving it a little butter can be a game changer.
> 
> Grilled or fried chicken sandwiches also pair very well with something pickled.  Most of the major chicken sandwiches I’ve had all over the USA will sport slices of dill pickle.  Or occasionally a dill pickle relish.  But I’ve had lower profile sandwiches with pickled onions, peppers, carrots, daikon and the like.  Something about that combination of vinegar & crunch.




 Yeah we have a jar of pickles and relish in the fridge. Didn't put it in these normally in beef burgers or a basic chicken/mayo/pickle. 

 I got the idea of pickle in Chicken burger from America hasn't really caught on here at least locally. 

 Think I need fresh relish.

 Do you get salt and vinegar chips in USA?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Yeah we have a jar of pickles and relish in the fridge. Didn't put it in these normally in beef burgers or a basic chicken/mayo/pickle.
> 
> I got the idea of pickle in Chicken burger from America hasn't really caught on here at least locally.
> 
> Think I need fresh relish.
> 
> Do you get salt and vinegar chips in USA?



_I _do, but nobody else I know does.

Surprisingly, I’ve been looking for those Kettle Caramelized Onion flavored ones you mentioned a while back, and while I’ve seen a LOT of Kettle flavors, that hasn’t been one of them.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _I _do, but nobody else I know does.
> 
> Surprisingly, I’ve been looking for those Kettle Caramelized Onion flavored ones you mentioned a while back, and while I’ve seen a LOT of Kettle flavors, that hasn’t been one of them.




 Possibly the best ones I have found are sweet chilli and sour cream. Was a limited release one.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _I _do, but nobody else I know does.
> 
> Surprisingly, I’ve been looking for those Kettle Caramelized Onion flavored ones you mentioned a while back, and while I’ve seen a LOT of Kettle flavors, that hasn’t been one of them.



I get them, too.

That said, they do seem a notch less popular among flavored chips.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Zardnaar 

FYI, I made a somewhat complex sandwich for lunch: toasted onion roll, mayo, spicy brown mustard, thinly sliced radish, garlic sprouts, pickled red onions, ham, mortadella and feta cheese.  No pix.

Still, I can say your instincts were dead on target!  Mortadella and feta pair VERY well.  It’s officially a combination I’m storing in my long term sandwich-making mental folders.

I’m almost out of mortadella at this point.  Only enough for one more sandwich.  Next time I get some, I may aim at more of a Mediterranean approach.  Some salami.  Oil & red wine vinegar as opposed to mayo.  That kind of thing.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> @Zardnaar
> 
> FYI, I made a somewhat complex sandwich for lunch: toasted onion roll, mayo, spicy brown mustard, thinly sliced radish, garlic sprouts, pickled red onions, ham, mortadella and feta cheese.  No pix.
> 
> Still, I can say your instincts were dead on target!  Mortadella and feta pair VERY well.  It’s officially a combination I’m storing in my long term sandwich-making mental folders.
> 
> I’m almost out of mortadella at this point.  Only enough for one more sandwich.  Next time I get some, I may aim at more of a Mediterranean approach.  Some salami.  Oil & red wine vinegar as opposed to mayo.  That kind of thing.




 Light lunch. Yoghurt and some toast. 

 I'm guessing you don't get cheese rolls in USA?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Light lunch. Yoghurt and some toast.
> 
> I'm guessing you don't get cheese rolls in USA?



IDK.  What’s a cheese roll?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> IDK.  What’s a cheese roll?




 Like a grilled cheese sandwich but you roll it up. Even in NZ it's a regional thing. 

 The basic in is cheese and onion but you can put mustard, pineapple or whatever in them.

 Larger ones use two slice of bread. 


 Some people use onion soup for flavouring or whatever you mix in the cheese.

 Grate cheese mash with whatever flavour or meat (salami, ham etc) you feel like. Usually don't use meat myself.

 Very basic kids can make them and charity drives here sell them.

 One of the fish and chip shops deep fried them in batter. They'll fry anything (chocolate bars, ice cream, bread etc).


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> One of the fish and chip shops deep fried them in batter. They'll fry anything (chocolate bars, ice cream, bread etc).



That sounds like county/state fairs, here in the US.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> That sounds like county/state fairs, here in the US.




 I don't eat it. Heart attack waiting to happen. I've sampled it when people share.


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> I don't eat it. Heart attack waiting to happen. I've sampled it when people share.



That's not far from the joke that I see/hear made about such carnival/fair food. I gather there is actually a point to (very briefly) deep-frying things that want to melt, but it doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Texas State Fair is infamous for assassin-grade fried food.  One year, someone was serving deep fried butter.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The Texas State Fair is infamous for assassin-grade fried food.  One year, we had deep fried butter.



Did they serve it with melted butter for dipping?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> Did they serve it with melted butter for dipping?



I wouldn’t put it past them, but knowing Texas, it was more likely a choice of mustard, BBQ sauce or Ranch dressing.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I wouldn’t put it past them, but knowing Texas, it was more likely a choice of mustard, BBQ sauce or Ranch dressing.




 In the 90's I found a ye olde fish and chip shop in a small town. 

 Not many places still offer vinegar but this one did along with a variety of sauces. 

 First time I found garlic butter as an option. It's not something you find very often maybe one shop I know of in town.

 Bag if fries that's greasy with butter. 

 That's a yeah na from me.


----------



## Zardnaar

Success!!. Took last night's tenders and added some habenero sauce to the marinade. 





 Used up the last if that delicious hummus and made two wraps each. 




 Kebab burger was a failure. Wraps had the usual salad, tabuli etc. Chickens buried under everything. Basic idea is fold it up and eat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The tenders sound and look tasty!  How spicy were they?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The tenders sound and look tasty!  How spicy were they?




 Not that spicy but noticable. I used chilli flakes and cayenne pepper sometimes but it disagrees with her stomach.

 Probably should have used more coating. Teaspoon of chill powder heats them up. Mix of habenero sauce and smoked manuka bbq, lemon juice, crushed garlic, paprika.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Something I havent done in a while, but that you might dig, is somethkng I created called Sweet Hot Chicken.  I baked my chicken pieces in a glaze made of melted butter, honey, a little lemon juice, cayenne pepper, paprika, and cinnamon, and lightly crusted with slivered almonds.  (I don’t use salt or black pepper for it, but there’s no rule saying you can’t.)

Like the name says, the result is a sweet & spicy chicken that is a nice departure from the usual.  The only downsides are that it is sticky, and that while cooking, it smells like someone’s cooking an apple pie.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Something I havent done in a while, but that you might dig, is somethkng I created called Sweet Hot Chicken.  I baked my chicken pieces in a glaze made of melted butter, honey, a little lemon juice, cayenne pepper, paprika, and cinnamon, and lightly crusted with slivered almonds.  (I don’t use salt or black pepper for it, but there’s no rule saying you can’t.)
> 
> Like the name says, the result is a sweet & spicy chicken that is a nice departure from the usual.  The only downsides are that it is sticky, and that while cooking, it smells like someone’s cooking an apple pie.




 Think I have all of those ingredients in the cupboard. 

 Generally I don't use butter in cooking. I like it but that whole diet thing.

Probably why I've been eating more spicy food and using chilli sauce,habenero etc and eating more jalapeno.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Something I havent done in a while, but that you might dig, is somethkng I created called Sweet Hot Chicken.  I baked my chicken pieces in a glaze made of melted butter, honey, a little lemon juice, cayenne pepper, paprika, and cinnamon, and lightly crusted with slivered almonds.  (I don’t use salt or black pepper for it, but there’s no rule saying you can’t.)
> 
> Like the name says, the result is a sweet & spicy chicken that is a nice departure from the usual.  The only downsides are that it is sticky, and that while cooking, it smells like someone’s cooking an apple pie.



One of ways I love to pan-cook pork and chicken involves a spice rub that has many of the ingredients of apple pie, deglazing with Southern Comfort or spiced rum, and finishing the pan sauce with apple butter.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmmm...

Y’know, when I came up with Sweet Hot Chicken, I wasn’t cooking much with alcohol.  Maybe some cheap cooking white wine...and that’s a crappy salt bomb.

Perhaps...adding a bit of hooch in that glaze might give it some different and desirable flavors.  I’ll have to think about it.


----------



## prabe

I don't so as much with glazes, but adding booze might do good things. Though I like what spiced rum or SoCo bring to the party, since you have a flavor profile you're aiming for (or aiming to augment) I'd probably start with something unspiced.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m almost out of mortadella at this point.  Only enough for one more sandwich.  Next time I get some, I may aim at more of a Mediterranean approach.  Some salami.  Oil & red wine vinegar as opposed to mayo.  That kind of thing.



...and so I have.

Tonight, I finished off the mortadella with some Genoa salami and feta on a toasted onion roll.  The only condiment was a vinaigrette of spicy brown mustard, red wine vinegar and basil-infused EVOO.  Gotta say, this may have been the best incarnation yet.  It could have used some leafy greens, but I’m out.  Perhaps some pickled peppers.

Hmmmmm...maybe I should have run the whole thing through the toaster oven and had it as a HOT sandwich!


----------



## Zardnaar

Turkish Sandwich. He calls it a Tombi. 




 It was nice but not as good as his other options. Big ass chicken sandwich though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks tasty, but bready.  Is that to counter the heat of what looks like peppers?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Looks tasty, but bready.  Is that to counter the heat of what looks like peppers?




 Think that's jalapenos. 

 To much bread the rolls and sub are better. Or the rice dishes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Toasted onion roll
Garlic infused EVOO
Red wine vinegar 
Spicy brown mustard 
Baby spinach 
Merlot Bellavitano
Sliced chicken breast
Mortadella 
Garlic sprouts


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I did a country sausage sandwich the other night.  Toasted onion roll, Swiss cheese, brown mustard, sauerkraut, garlic sprouts and- instead of mayo- I used a garlic aioli.

It was _almost_ a really good sandwich.

Unfortunately, the particular aioli I used had a slight sweetness to it that simply didn’t work.  It kind of fought with the other ingredient instead of harmonizing.  I would have done better with a different one, or maybe a creamy horseradish.

It was similar to a much better one I had done a few nights previous, which added spinach and used plain mayo instead of aioli.  However, the secret weapon on that one was the use of Merlot bellavitano cheese.  That was the first time I’ve used that one on a sandwich...and it won’t be the last.

I’d take another stab at it, but I’m out of sausage.  For now,


----------



## Zardnaar

Enjoyed my basic good last wee. Last night made a steak hoagie for dinner. 

 Marinaded it in garlic, sauces, dash of mustard. Bought some more interesting thing's. 

 Making wraps tonight adding some Turkish eggplant from a can to it.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dinner tonight 





Steak sandwich with smoked cheese, some sort of Japanese mayo, sweet chilli, salad and coleslaw. 

 On the right same filling except for feta cheese and falafel instead of beef.


----------



## Zardnaar

Home made vegetarian kebabs. Falafel is buried in there somewhere. 





 I cut the tops off the pita, lightly grilled the off cuts and served them up piping hot with caramelized onion hummus as a dip.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The main course for Mother’s Day- per Her Majesty’s request- were creole roast beef & gravy sandwiches on petit French rolls.  The original is very simple: thinly sliced beef (either cold cuts or a roast you did beforehand) is placed in a brown gravy to warm, then served on French bread with gravy as the main condiment. But I jazzed things up a bit.

First of all, while I started with McCormick’s  plain packet brown gravy, I added beef bullion, thyme, garlic powder and parsley.

Second, I lightly toasted, then buttered the French rolls.

Third, I offered a selection of condiments- mayo, garlic aioli, and creamy horseradish.

Fourth, I offered a selection of cheeses- swiss, dill havarti, smoked gruyere, and smoked Gouda.

Fifth, I supplied a lot of sautéed onion.

I opted for the aioli, horseradish, gruyere and onions to augment mine.  The results were delicious but messy.  The round-bottomed rolls kept capsizing, even after a modicum of crushing, leading to the beef sliding out the sides as if borne on a mudslide of the gravy and other condiments.*

Didn’t care, still ate an awesome sandwich.

I learned a trick eating the leftovers that I’ll use going forward: instead of slicing the buns all the way through on those oh-so-messy beef sandwiches, I left the top & bottom attached.  Then I served and ate them sideways, like a chili cheese dog.  DUH!




* Advanced & cultured sandwich makers would probably have scooped a trench out of the bread for the fillings to improve overall stability, but* I AM A BARBARIAN!!!*


----------



## Zardnaar

That's the water doour sandwich withethe four. Easier to stuff. 

 One trick I have seen done is a small homemade loaf of bread. Cut the end off and hollow it out a bit and fill with some sort of sauce with meat. 

 One place here did some sort of Thai beef salad in it but he died and the place closed.


----------



## Zardnaar

Peppered chicken, Colby and smoked cheddar cheese,  sauces etc.

 Used leftover chicken in kebabs tonight with a capsicum infused hummus.


----------



## Zardnaar

Open steak sandwich. 

 Marinated the beef in bbq sauce, garlic, and horseradish sauce with a drop of olive oil. 

 Salad, smoked cheese and aged cheddar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That almost looks like a Vietnamese bahn mi sandwich.  
How big is that bad boy?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That almost looks like a Vietnamese bahn mi sandwich.
> How big is that bad boy?




 Roughly a foot long. Bigger than the plate. 

 Not overly familiar with Vietnamese food. There's a few places but we don't have Asian that often and it's usually Indian/Khmer sometimes Chinese.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bahn mi sandwiches combine a modicum of grilled meat- most often pork or chicken around here- with slivered pickled carrots & daikon, plus sprigs of cilantro is a French baguette.  (Usually 8-12”.)

There’s probably more to it, but not much.  They’re designed to be light and flavorful, not food bombs.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Bahn mi sandwiches combine a modicum of grilled meat- most often pork or chicken around here- with slivered pickled carrots & daikon, plus sprigs of cilantro is a French baguette.  (Usually 8-12”.)
> 
> There’s probably more to it, but not much.  They’re designed to be light and flavorful, not food bombs.




  I think it's the French influence with the bagette. Gamenight got canceled so going to a place tonight that does the Vietnamese sandwich think. 

 I've also heard of that Viet grilled beef dish or soup that starts with B iirc.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Certainly, the baguette is from the French.  The pickled veggies are very Vietnamese, near as I can tell.  The meat prep & cooking could originate anywhere.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Certainly, the baguette is from the French.  The pickled veggies are very Vietnamese, near as I can tell.  The meat prep & cooking could originate anywhere.




 There was one on the menu. Looked very similar to last night. 

 Ordered the steak.


----------



## DammitVictor

Learned recently that using mayonnaise instead of butter really kicks your grilled cheese up a notch.

Turns out, using apple butter (on the inside) with extra sharp cheddar kicks it up another. Mayo on the outside, apple butter on the inside, two slices of cheddar with a slice of American to bind them together.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve heard about tge mayo thing, but never tried it.

I’m not _too_ surprised by the apple butter thing, though. Apples go VERY well with cheeses like cheddar.

When I was in 2nd grade, one of my friend’ mom made us snacks whe we were all over at his house.  One of the most common was apples sliced into wedges, each draped with slices of American cheese and dusted with apples.  I still eat that to this day...and have been experimenting with other cheeses as well.

And there used to be a diner-like chain here called Jojo’s that had something called the Peasant Lunch: a bottomless bowl of cream of broccoli soup, 2 pieces of buttery garlic bread, an apple sliced into wedges, and several cubes of sharp cheddar.  I’d order that (and a side of fries) almost every time I went there.  It‘s simple as hell, but surprisingly hard to get right.  

Despite years of trying, I haven’t found any place that does that combo as well as Jojo’s did.  There’s always a weak spot- subpar soup is the most common, but others simply didn’t have fresh apples or cheddar in any form besides shredded.


----------



## Zardnaar

I had to read the labels to find out what some of the cheeses I was eating were. 

 They usually put something like Tasty on it (cheddar aged 18 months) or something else that's not what type it is. 

  Our Colby cheese looks different then again so is our butter so might be what the cows eat. 


 Distinct lack of cheddar on the label. 









						Cheeses | Mainland
					






					www.mainland.co.nz
				




 Tasty, Edam and Colby are the "normal" cheeses, didn't try Camembert and Brie until the 90's options were limited.

 The normal cheeses are all pale yellow and idk the difference in a blind taste test.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lightly toasted pita
Butter
Triple cream Brie
1 green onion, sliced into long quarters 
Garlic sprouts 
Smoked salsa
2 slices of prosciutto


----------



## Zardnaar

The beast. 

  Trying out a new cheese in steak sandwich. Different type of smoked whatever. 





 Sweet chilli, honey mustard and jalapenos. 

 Beef marinaded in horseradish, garlic and smoked manuka BBQ sauce.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> The beast.
> 
> Trying out a new cheese in steak sandwich. Different type of smoked whatever.
> 
> View attachment 138549
> 
> Sweet chilli, honey mustard and jalapenos.
> 
> Beef marinaded in horseradish, garlic and smoked manuka BBQ sauce.



I’d be tempted to give that bread a little butter or EVOO and a quick toast.  Other than that, looks like a winner!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’d be tempted to give that bread a little butter or EVOO and a quick toast.  Other than that, looks like a winner!




 Not a bad idea. We do sometimes toast it with cheese. 

 But my stubborn rock can be very insistent sometimes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Soooo, I did a little leftover experiment this week…  (Sorry, no pix.)

First, I made a vinaigrette of EVOO, Guilden’s Brown Mustard, and a peach balsamic vinegar I got from my local Farmers’ Market.

Then I took a pita and lightly toasted it.

I took one of my leftover pork chops (seasoned only with garlic pepper), sliced it into little strips smaller than my pinky, and warmed them in a pie pan in the toaster oven for @5 minutes at 425degF.

While that was in process, I julienned some baby spinach leaves.  I also rinsed a handful of pecan halves and gave them 30sec in the microwave.

I took 1/3 to 1/2 of the vinaigrette and smeared it on the pita, almost like a pizza sauce.  I topped that with the spinach and the pecans.  Finally, I topped all of that with the warmed pork chunks and drizzled the remaining vinaigrette on the pork.

I folded it like a giant, thick soft taco or mutant, overstuffed gyro, took a bite, and…

Pretty good for a first try!  Good enough to warrant considering another go at it.

In retrospect, I intended to include a little chive or green onion, and/or maybe some tomato, but I forgot.  As it was, the sweetness, tanginess, tartness, spices and crunch all married well.  The vinaigrette was very close to a honey mustard in flavor, but with a bit stronger fruit notes.

I might have also gotten a bit more flavor out of the pecans if I had warmed them with the pork.  And including some smoked or oven roasted mild peppers (like Anaheims or Poblanos) might also elevate this a notch.


----------



## Lakesidefantasy

Where am I?


----------



## DammitVictor

Turns out my standard "cream cheese and strawberry jelly" on a roast beef sandwich can be simplified by using strawberry-flavored whipped cream cheese spread. Cream cheese on one slice of bread, dijon mustard-- the hotter the better-- on the other, hot roast beef and sliced havarti between.


----------



## Zardnaar

DammitVictor said:


> Turns out my standard "cream cheese and strawberry jelly" on a roast beef sandwich can be simplified by using strawberry-flavored whipped cream cheese spread. Cream cheese on one slice of bread, dijon mustard-- the hotter the better-- on the other, hot roast beef and sliced havarti between.




Ok that's unusual. Strawberry jam plus roast beef gonna have to pass on that one. 

 It's genius in a way yeah nah on that one.

 My plan was to do an open stack steak sandwich but turned into heat and eat due to hops poisoning.


----------



## DammitVictor

Zardnaar said:


> Ok that's unusual. Strawberry jam plus roast beef gonna have to pass on that one.




It's not just strawberry jam on roast beef, though-- it's the combination of the strawberry and the nostril-searing mustard that makes it sing.


----------



## Zardnaar

DammitVictor said:


> It's not just strawberry jam on roast beef, though-- it's the combination of the strawberry and the nostril-searing mustard that makes it sing.




 You're not convincing me. 

I borderline pubbed it up tonight. Not quite burned but well done. And it was heat and eat. 

 I blame the French. Or Russians it's their beer. Was eatable but not good. Maybe the Aussies its their wine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

DammitVictor said:


> Turns out my standard "cream cheese and strawberry jelly" on a roast beef sandwich can be simplified by using strawberry-flavored whipped cream cheese spread. Cream cheese on one slice of bread, dijon mustard-- the hotter the better-- on the other, hot roast beef and sliced havarti between.



Not my thing, but I think it’s great you’re re-imagining your recipe!


----------



## Zardnaar

Lockdown day 3. Panic buying on bread so came home with burger buns and croissants. 




 Falafel burger/sandwich idk. Tasty enough for a light lunch. Aioli and BBQ sauce.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What’s in your slaw to the right?  I recognize carrot & red cabbage, but…


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What’s in your slaw to the right?  I recognize carrot & red cabbage, but…




 Think it's that and some broccoli. One pound bag for a few bucks.


----------



## Zardnaar

Lockdown day 6. What I found in the cupboard's. Not sure what to call it. 



  Chicken Tikka masala iskander on pita with a coleslaw/salad tossed togather.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If it tasted good, it’s a keeper, IMHO.


----------



## Zardnaar

Tasted a lot better than expected. Could easily switch out the protein.


----------



## Zardnaar

Grilled cheese sandwich on home made bread. 



 Toppings peppered chicken, onions, smoked cheddar, sauces bbq aioli and sweet chilli. 

 Light lunch


----------



## Cadence

Cajun chicken filet biscuit with pimento cheese from the drive-thru at Bojangles for breakfast this morning.  Pimento cheese is also great on burgers (especially with jalapenos).


----------



## Zardnaar

Ciabatta grilled sandwich day 8 or 9 of lockdown. 



There's some chicken in there somewhere.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cadence said:


> Cajun chicken filet biscuit with pimento cheese from the drive-thru at Bojangles for breakfast this morning.  Pimento cheese is also great on burgers (especially with jalapenos).
> View attachment 142755



I realize it’s a southern favorite and- more importantly- a cheese, but…I never warmed up to pimento cheese.

That said…good lookin’ sammy right there.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mom wanted creole roast beef sandwiches for dinner the other night, so voila!  Had enough for dinner and leftovers.


The sandwiches on day 1 were made with toasted ciabatta rolls.  This was day 2, with toasted sourdough.  The bread is smeared with garlic aioli (I ran out making mom’s) or mayo.  There’s also a layer of creamy horseradish.  There’s smoked Gruyere on the bottom, topped with beef in a brown gravy, grilled onions, and sautéed portobello mushrooms.

The bowl to the left is a frite sauce (French for fries with a sauce) with green onions.   The sauce in question is equal parts yellow mustard and A1 steak sauce, with Tabasco and black pepper to taste.

Also on the plate are picked turnips and castelvetrano olives.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today’s breakfast:  open faced ham, chicken, egg & cheese sandwich on toasted pita





Buttered, toasted pita
2 pieces each of chicken and ham cold cuts
3 pieces of caramelized onion Monterey Jack cheese
Over medium egg
Tajin seasoning

I just discovered Tajin seasoning the other day, so I’m experimenting. 

After the pita was toasted and buttered and the egg was frying, I started assembling the sandwich.  After piling everything on, I gave the cold cuts & cheese a quick zap in the microwave to slightly warm them and melt the cheese just a bit.  Then the egg went on top.  I was intending to cook the egg over easy, but got an ill-timed phone call.  Regardless, this was a winner!

Tajin is a Mexican spice blend with mild chiles, salt and powdered citric juice.  The flavor is lime-forward with a very slightly warm finish.

In this experiment, I seasoned the egg with it during the frying process, but also sprinkled it on the naked buttered pita and again on the cold cuts.  That ensured it would suffuse the entire dish.


----------



## Zardnaar

3 parter. 



 The salad.

The bread. Ran out of wholemeal flour. 





 And result. Not bad not bad.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> 3 parter.
> 
> View attachment 143227
> 
> The salad.
> 
> The bread. Ran out of wholemeal flour.
> 
> View attachment 143228
> 
> View attachment 143229
> 
> And result. Not bad not bad.



Dude, that is some ACE plating!  

What’s the scoop in the middle of the salad?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dude, that is some ACE plating!
> 
> What’s the scoop in the middle of the salad?



Caramelized onion hummus. 

   Just keep tweaking things slightly. Hummus and swiss cheese in this one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Breakfast from 2 days ago:
Scrambled egg patty with American &amp; smoked Gouda cheese,  seasoned with Tajin, black pepper, and parsley.

2 pieces of sliced Black Forest ham

Toasted, buttered pita 

Topped with a smear of roasted pepper salsa and sliced green onions


----------



## Zardnaar

Last couple of nights efforts. 

 Chicken N chips pita. So much chicken kinda buried the pita.



 And open stack sandwich on sourdough pita.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Hard bread with ground cheese, chopped red onion and black pepper.  Normally I use a different milder cheese. This was Västerbotten cheese.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ulfgeir said:


> Hard bread with ground cheese, chopped red onion and black pepper.  Normally I use a different milder cheese. This was Västerbotten cheese.



Don’t know that cheese.  What’s it like?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Don’t know that cheese.  What’s it like?



Lots of flavour, but rather bitter. Often used in pies, and with crayfish at crayfish-parties here in Sweden. Doesn't have that strong smell though like some other older cheeses often have. I think it will work well in the omelette I plan on making tomorrow. Was so-so on these sandwich.


----------



## Cadence

I think I've posted about Sausage, Egg, and Pepper jack on Jalapeno Bagel before.  But my son is finally fully vaxxed, so going out to eat outside feels safer (when food service workers and folks in line aren't great about masking).


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> I think I've posted about Sausage, Egg, and Pepper jack on Jalapeno Bagel before.  But my son is finally fully vaxxed, so going out to eat outside feels safer (when food service workers and folks in line aren't great about masking).
> View attachment 144733




 If I was fully vaxxed and in America I would do limited dine out. 

 Been dining out more as I expect another lockdown within the next month or so. 

 No Covid locally since April last year Delta says hi. Everyone har one is double vaxxed and he is single vax waiting to get shot 2.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For a late night snack tonight, I had a PB&J sandwich.  But the ”J” in this case was a lavender peach preserve I picked up at the Farmers’ Market.  I’ve bought other stuff from this vendor before, and amost all of it has been very good to excellent.  (Her pickles have been the line exception.)

So expectations were high…and met!  The lavender gives the normally sweet peach preserves a floral/herbal note, toning it down while simultaneously elevating it.

I’m gong to try it on crackers with brie, soon.


----------



## Zardnaar

His and hers open steak sandwhiches with jalapeno poppers and home made bread. 



 And the salad.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve been eating a cheese called Merlot Bellavitano for years now.  It’s a frequent component of my charcuterie boards.  But I recently started trying it on sandwiches.  Based on those successes, I’m thinking the next step with it will be a full-on cheeseburger of some kind.






						Sartori Reserve Merlot Bellavitano - Cheese.com
					

Merlot BellaVitano is a unique Cheddar-Parmesan inspired Italian farmstead cow's cheese immersed in fine Merlot wine to give it extra tang and a delicious merlot flavour. The liquor marination adds hints of berry and plum to the nutty, fruity flavours of the rich, creamy BellaVitano. A...




					cheese.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I just had some pork andouille sausage topped with merlot bellavitano cheese, Mayo and brown mustard rolled up in a fat, warmed pita.  It was gooooood.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just had some pork andouille sausage topped with merlot bellavitano cheese, Mayo and brown mustard rolled up in a fat, warmed pita.  It was gooooood.




 I know what half of that is!!! 

  Sounds pretty good/salty.

  Weekend out and about. 



 Thai chilli chicken with a hot dog and chips. I can't explain our fish and chip shops. Wife had beef black pepper. 

 Coconut Ice



 Hand made traditional candy. It's basically icing Suger, condensed milk and coconut.  These slices were huge around two inches across. Didn't buy as I'm not a fan of that amount of Suger or if coconut. Mother used to make it as a kid but a lot smaller pieces. 

 Bi weekly breakfast joint. Had a mocha and pancakes. 



Blueberries and yoghurt.


----------



## Thunderfoot

So....
Shredded four cheese blend (asiago, cheddar, caso blanco and colby)
Ro-tel
Bacon
on Wheat
Pan toasted until brown in real butter.

Decadent and easy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like a nice mix of crunchy, creamy and spicy!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That sandwich:
Sliced chicken breast and bacon on a toasted onion roll.  The little bowl was the condiment I used to top it- ranch dressing, A1, and Tabasco 

Sides:
Pickled turnips 
Pickled cauliflower 
Sliced San Marzano tomatoes 
Castelvetrano olives
Truffle gouda


----------



## Cadence

Chicken cooked in my sister's home made mango habanero sauce.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cadence said:


> Chicken cooked in my sister's home made mango habanero sauce.View attachment 149199



Sounds…spicy!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sounds…spicy!




 Haven't thought of a habenero marinade hmmnn.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Haven't thought of a habenero marinade hmmnn.



A lesson I learned from a chef on one of Anthony Bourdain’s shows is that the finer you chop your peppers, the more the heat distributes throughout the dish.  That allows the OTHER flavors in the pepper to shine through a bit.

So a superfine chop or purée of your habanero would give you more control over the heat.


----------



## niklinna

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just a thought: when I was in college, I ate so many PB & grape jelly sandwiches, I found I could no longer eat grape jelly.  Instead, I now usually eat my PB with honey.  Maple syrup works well, too.
> 
> Which made me think- what about Agave nectar?  If you've never had it, it is similar in appearance & texture to maple syrup, and tastes a bit like cotton candy.  Might work well with PB...



I open a jar of PB and stir in a healthy pile of cinnamon and a bit of turmeric. I put it on a banana or dates for a light breakfast—with honey this is OFF THE HOOK—or (obtopic) on crispbread with jam. Currently lingonberry or sour cherry.

Speaking of unusual, I love some hummus on a banana.


----------



## Zardnaar

Open chicken sandwich on wholemeal sourdough bread. Salad is betroot infused hummus with roast nuts. 

 First meat I've eaten in 4 days iirc.


----------



## Tonguez

niklinna said:


> I open a jar of PB and stir in a healthy pile of cinnamon and a bit of turmeric. I put it on a banana or dates for a light breakfast—with honey this is OFF THE HOOK—or (obtopic) on crispbread with jam. Currently lingonberry or sour cherry.
> 
> Speaking of unusual, I love some hummus on a banana.



Got to agree, PB, Cinnamon and Banana is great, I made ice cream once and mixed that in for flavour and drizzled honey and chocolate flakes on top Yum


----------



## Zardnaar

"Deluxe" cheese roll. 




 This one is made with two slices of bread with some kind of cheese sauce that's nicer than the traditional cheese roll. Served grilled with butter.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> "Deluxe" cheese roll.
> 
> View attachment 150547
> 
> This one is made with two slices of bread with some kind of cheese sauce that's nicer than the traditional cheese roll. Served grilled with butter.



Is it just me, or is anyone else hearing an angelic choir?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Is it just me, or is anyone else hearing an angelic choir?




 Heard something eating it. They wrapped a normal cheese roll inside another piece of bread putting more filling in the layers. 

 Then grilled in a sandwich press.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You are clearly deceased and communicating with us from Heaven.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You are clearly deceased and communicating with us from Heaven.




 If I eat to many cheese rolls or that fish I will be.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Mezuka

Penaut butter + Cheez Whiz. Yuck!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No pix, but…

Tonight’s dinner was an open-faced roast beef sandwich- or faux-pizza, if you prefer- made with a couple pieces of Boar’s Head London broil beef and brown gravy warmed in the microwave.

The base was a lightly toasted pita that I spooned a layer of basil garlic spread onto- almost like you’d do with tomato sauce on a personal pizza.  I used a pretty heaping tablespoon.  On top of _that_ was spread a layer of tabouli- also a tablespoon + worth.  Then came the gravy-soaked beef, and topping it all was a layer of Swiss cheese.  Because of the gravy, it was too messy to pick up, so I used a knife and fork.

It was surprisingly filling, and very tasty.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cross-posting this:



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dad just hit 76 yesterday.  Among other things, Mom & I put together a nice antipasto  on a 14”x20” turkey platter for his party.  I chose the ingredients, she did the layered plating.
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> Provolone
> Mortadella
> Genoa Salami
> Thinly sliced red onion
> Castelvetrano olives
> Kalamata olives
> Heart of palm
> Marinated mushroom slices
> Marinated artichoke hearts
> San Marzano tomatoes
> Sopressata
> Diced mozzarella
> Sweet Capicola
> 
> DRESSING:
> Red wine vinegar
> Lemon juice
> EVOO
> Dijon mustard
> Rosemary
> Oregano
> Thyme
> Basil
> Parsley
> Black pepper
> 
> It came out damn good.  But there were hiccups.  The brand of artichoke I prefer was out of stock, so I was kind of guessing when I chose a substitute.  They were tasty, but they did have a little bit more of the tough, inedible outer leaves still attached.
> 
> Similarly, the sopressata I chose had an inedible casing, but I couldn’t SEE it.  So people were pulling little strips out as they ate .
> 
> Still, it was tasty.  And- leave it to my creole family- several took the antipasto and slapped it between pieces of the buttered toast we had provided and made faux mufalettas.



FWIW, I had that on a sandwich today.  Toasted some sourdough, then the bread with Mayo & brown mustard.  It tasted great, but the ingredients were too coarse to properly stay on the bread.  There was significant spillage.

Essentially, it was a faux, messy muffuletta.


----------



## Zardnaar

My sandwich was very basic. Chicken, pepper, tomato, cheese in a bap.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

With St. Patrick’s Day rapidly approaching, I’ll be doing at least one beer-braised corned beef.  At that point, I’ll definitely be doing reubens and variations on them.


----------



## Cadence

Dannyalcatraz said:


> With St. Patrick’s Day rapidly approaching, I’ll be doing at least one beer-braised corned beef.  At that point, I’ll definitely be doing reubens and variations on them.




One kind of beer do you use?

I love thick cut  corned beef on rye with mustard.  Not reubens though.  I've worked up to having sauerkraut as a side with sausages at a good German restaurant, and will try a taste of coleslaw (there are one or two places I'll eat it), but no I am not a cabbage person.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cadence said:


> One kind of beer do you use?
> 
> I love thick cut  corned beef on rye with mustard.  Not reubens though.  I've worked up to having sauerkraut as a side with sausages at a good German restaurant, and will try a taste of coleslaw (there are one or two places I'll eat it), but no I am not a cabbage person.



I’m not what one would call a beer snob, but I‘m picky, and tend to buy better beers than average.  None of the big brand stuff.

But I don’t have ONE beer for this.  I haven’t really nailed down a formal recipe yet.  I veer away from stuff that would be sweet (like Belgian lambics), though.

That said, typical choices for this recipe would be something like Kirin, Killian’s Irish Red, Guiness, Shiner Bock, Shiner Blonde, or Newcastle Brown.  Sometimes, I mix beers if I’m short of a particular one.

As for cabbage & coleslaw…

I love cabbage, but generally don’t eat coleslaw.  I’ve only had a few in my life that I enjoyed, and of those, one stands head and shoulders above all others.  There WAS a place in Dallas called Vincent’s that lasted 80+ years, but folded a decade or so ago.  But their garlic cole slaw was EPIC!  I used to drop by and get some every time I was in their neighborhood, and even drove acro town a couple of times to buy it.  Fortunately, they published their recipe in the local paper…



> Vincent’s Cole Slaw
> 
> Vincent's Famous Garlic Coleslaw
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> Serves 8
> 
> 
> 
> 1 medium head green cabbage, finely shredded
> 
> 3 tablespoons finely chopped garlic
> 
> 1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
> 
> 1/3 cup grapeseed oil
> 
> 1/3 cup mayonnaise
> 
> 1/3 cup apple cider vinegar
> 
> 1/4 teaspoon ground paprika
> 
> 1/4 teaspoon ground white pepper
> 
> 1/8 teaspoon white sugar
> 
> 1/8 teaspoon celery seed
> Prep
> 15 m
> Ready In
> 1 h 15 m
> Place shredded cabbage into a large bowl.
> Gather chopped garlic into a mound on a cutting board and pour salt over top. Using the flat side of a chef's knife, smash the garlic and salt together and transfer to a bowl. Whisk grapeseed oil, mayonnaise, apple cider vinegar, ground paprika, ground white pepper, sugar, and celery seed together with garlic mixture until dressing reaches a uniform consistency.
> Pour dressing over shredded cabbage and toss to evenly coat. Press coleslaw down into the bowl using the back of a spoon or place another bowl on top. Cover and refrigerate for at least 1 hour. Stir before serving.
> 
> 
> Footnotes
> 
> Cook's Note:
> 
> 
> Canola oil or peanut oil can be substituted for grapeseed oil. A sugar substitute like stevia works great.  I have also found that using finely chopped sweet carrots works well, too.
> You absolutely MUST use fresh garlic for this slaw. I tried using pre-minced garlic from a jar, and my slaw simply didn’t have the right flavor...until I added fresh minced garlic.
> After having an accident with the salt shaker, I found that in this recipe- as in many others- plain, non-fat Greek yoghurt can be used as a supplement/substitute for *some *of the mayonnaise to cut saltiness (and fat).  A couple heaping tablespoons added to my slaw helped me reach the correct flavor and texture while returning my accidentally over salted slaw to the right salinity.
> 
> 
> Nutrition Facts
> 
> 
> 
> Per Serving: 182 calories; 16.5 g fat; 8.2 g carbohydrates; 1.8 g protein; 3 mg cholesterol; 434 mg sodium.


----------



## prabe

If you're doing it for St. Patrick's Day, the obvious choices are Guinness and Smithwick's (if you can find the latter), but there are a couple of other actual Irish stouts available, and there are some American brewers that make decent Irish Dry Stouts (though Guinness isn't likely to be more expensive than craft beer).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Never heard of Smithwick’s.

Over the past few years, I have gotten away from using Guiness for this as the SOLO beer for this recipe- I’m more likely to mix it with others.  Its flavor is strong, and that can give the corned beef a bit of a bitter beery flavor my Mom (the true CB  fanatic) doesn’t particularly care for. Shiner Bock is almost in the same category.

So the reds and paler beers have been more of what ive used of late.  Their flavors tend to blend in a bit more, as opposed to potentially overpowering the corned beef.

FWIW, the other thing I do is I use the flavor packets that come with store bought uncooked CBs, but I supplement that with MORE of the same from my pantry.  I posted this a few years ago:


			
				Dannyalcatraz;7374736 said:
			
		

> I did my second corned beef, but with some changes.
> 
> 1) not only did I rinse the meat to leach it of excess salt, I soaked it in water beforehand (as opposed to afterwards, like I did the first time) in Tupperware in my fridge.  The soak was @36 hours- extended from the intended 24 (like the first one) by necessity because the kitchen’s plumbing was backed up until midmorning on Monday.  (Neither taster mentioned saltiness, so it would seem the soak did its job.)
> 
> 2) Instead of the bottle of Kirin and some water, I went with 2 bottles of Shiner Bock and a bit less water as my braising liquid.  I also added a 4th bay leaf to the liquid.
> 
> 3). I still used the seasoning packet, but I added more of the pepper (switching from cracked to ground) and thyme overall.  I also made sure significant amounts of thy,e and pepper were in the braising liquid.
> 
> Everything was cooked at 350degF for 50 min/lb.
> 
> My taste-testers were Mom and our friend, the former caterer visiting from OK.
> 
> 
> RESULTS:
> 
> 
> No surprise, the CB was moist and super tender.  There was better flavor penetration into the body of the meat.
> 
> I was surprised to see the fat cap shrink to about 75% coverage of the meat, unlike last time.  Perhaps I used too hot an oven this time and got rescued by the amount of braising liquid- will have to check.
> 
> The seasoning on the fat cap had crusted up beautifully.  And I do mean “crust”- it was resistant to being cut neatly, so I had to resort to cutting thicker slabs of meat this time.  Again, this may be the result of too high a heat.  But nothing tasted burned, apparently.
> 
> But the verdict from the taste testers was 100% positive.  My Mom (the true CB nut here) had had a huge amount of CB at a Luby’s Cafeteria on St Patrick’s day.  That’s her go-to locale here for that dish on that day, not just because of the meat, but also their sides.  But according to her, theirs is among the better commercially available CBS in our area.  SHE said she may never go back for their St. Patrick’s day offerings because mine outclassed it in every way.
> 
> Our caterer friend also raved about the flavor and moist, tender texture.  So it was a clear win.  Come to find out this morning, as I was helping her load her bags into her car’s trunk for her return to OK, it was a bigger win than I knew.
> 
> Because, like me, she is a lifetime non-Corned beef eater.  Her one exception was classic Reuben sandwiches.  But her verdict (like Mom’s) was delivered on the meat naked & alone.
> 
> So apparently, braising your corned beef is key to converting haters to enjoyers, because by my count, it’s 2 for 2.


----------



## Cadence

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Never heard of Smithwick’s.
> 
> Over the past few years, I have gotten away from using Guiness for this as the SOLO beer for this recipe- I’m more likely to mix it with others.  Its flavor is strong, and that can give the corned beef a bit of a bitter beery flavor my Mom (the true CB  fanatic) doesn’t particularly care for. Shiner Bock is almost in the same category.
> 
> So the reds and paler beers have been more of what ive used of late.  Their flavors tend to blend in a bit more, as opposed to potentially overpowering the corned beef.
> 
> FWIW, the other thing I do is I use the flavor packets that come with store bought uncooked CBs, but I supplement that with MORE of the same from my pantry.  I posted this a few years ago:




My usual are the various flavored stouts and the German wheat bears... but I used to be a regular Killian's drinker, so that might be a good choice for me to use if I can't find something appropriate on the singles shelf.


----------



## prabe

Smithwick's is (or maybe was ... I haven't seen it for a while) an Irish red ale, made by the same folks as Guinness.

I dunno what's available where you are, but something Fat Tire is an amber ale that has some vague traces of Belgian in its ancestry, but is (to my palate, at least) pretty gentle on anything that would cook down to bitter--which is kinda a known problem, cooking with beer. I might also recommend something like an actual bock (not a maibock--they should be really hoppy) or maybe doppelbock. They're bigger beers, but they're mostly focused on the malt, so they should cook well. Nothing on Shiner, but it's not strong enough to play with real bocks, IMO.

Of course, the only stuff I cook with beer is chili--I have a beef chili recipe I make with imperial stout, and a pork chili I make with doppelbock. Neither is exactly a *purist* chili, but my wife and I like them lots.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cadence said:


> My usual are the various flavored stouts and the German wheat bears... but I used to be a regular Killian's drinker, so that might be a good choice for me to use if I can't find something appropriate on the singles shelf.



I would think a wheat beer would work well fir braising CB.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I would think a wheat beer would work well fir braising CB.



I think my first choice would be something more like a Belgian wit than a German weissebier--I'd think the orange peel and coriander might work better than the yeasty esters. OTOH, that's entirely guesswork--and those witbier flavors might work better for braising pork than beef.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> Smithwick's is (or maybe was ... I haven't seen it for a while) an Irish red ale, made by the same folks as Guinness.
> 
> I dunno what's available where you are, but something Fat Tire is an amber ale that has some vague traces of Belgian in its ancestry, but is (to my palate, at least) pretty gentle on anything that would cook down to bitter--which is kinda a known problem, cooking with beer. I might also recommend something like an actual bock (not a maibock--they should be really hoppy) or maybe doppelbock. They're bigger beers, but they're mostly focused on the malt, so they should cook well. Nothing on Shiner, but it's not strong enough to play with real bocks, IMO.
> 
> Of course, the only stuff I cook with beer is chili--I have a beef chili recipe I make with imperial stout, and a pork chili I make with doppelbock. Neither is exactly a *purist* chili, but my wife and I like them lots.



Fat Tire should work, I would think.

But anything stronger than Shiner could be too much.  It might overwhelm the other seasonings.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I think my first choice would be something more like a Belgian wit than a German weissebier--I'd think the orange peel and coriander might work better than the yeasty esters. OTOH, that's entirely guesswork--and those witbier flavors might work better for braising pork than beef.



The citrus notes might not play too well with the bay leaf and thyme.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Fat Tire should work, I would think.
> 
> But anything stronger than Shiner could be too much.  It might overwhelm the other seasonings.



"Strong" in my thinking is applying primarily to the alcohol content. Real bocks tend to be about 6%, doppelbocks anywhere from about 7% on up. Most of the extra flavor in bocks and doppelbocks (most of them, anyway) is from the malt, which I'd think would be fine with seasonings--the styles aren't usually heavily hopped. Maibocks are the exception to that last, which is why I don't recommend cooking with those.


----------



## prabe

I don't know that I'd expect bananas, bubblegum, and maybe smoke to play with bay and thyme all that well, either.

Another suggestion, if you don't mind crossing some streams here, is to try something like a wee heavy. Sure, that's a Scotch style, but it seems as though it'd play pretty well. My wife and I made a carbonnade with one that came out superbly.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> Another suggestion, if you don't mind crossing some streams here, is to try something like a wee heavy.



I don’t quite follow.  Explain?


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I don’t quite follow.  Explain?



Wee heavy is a Scotch ale. The Scotch and the Irish have had their conflicts. It was a bad attempt ad a subtle joke ... Sorry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> Wee heavy is a Scotch ale. The Scotch and the Irish have had their conflicts. It was a bad attempt ad a subtle joke ... Sorry.



Ah!  

I’d experiment more, but I’m not just cooking for myself.  

That said, I was never a fan of corned beef until I started braising mine.  Mom loves it, so I’d always make her one for St. Patrick’s Day.  I tried steaming, boiling, baking…but I never liked the stuff.  And, TBH, I know mine weren’t as good as the ones she was getting at certain restaurants.

But when I did my first beer braise, Mom _insisted_ I try it.  I dutifully did so, and was stunned at how good it was.  And we’ve been doing them that way ever since.  In fact, these days, I usually do a few of them because we’re all eating it, and I usually put one in the freezer fot later in the year.


----------



## Cadence

At the bagel shop this morning, and a group of University students were taping a movie scene for a project.  They wanted one of the actors to take a bite while the other actor was speaking, but he said it wasn't very good.

I think he was eating his heavily cream cheesed bagel like a sandwich, instead of smearing it on both sides and going open faced -so he was getting an, I think, absurd amount of it with each bite.

So, my question, bagel with cream cheese, closed sandwich style or open faced?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Cadence said:


> At the bagel shop this morning, and a group of University students were taping a movie scene for a project.  They wanted one of the actors to take a bite while the other actor was speaking, but he said it wasn't very good.
> 
> I think he was eating his heavily cream cheesed bagel like a sandwich, instead of smearing it on both sides and going open faced -so he was getting an, I think, absurd amount of it with each bite.
> 
> So, my question, bagel with cream cheese, closed sandwich style or open faced?




Depends on how thick it is, and the amount of things on it. But I think open faced might be better.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve had good bagel sandwiches- I’ve _MADE_ them, tbh- but slightly more often than not, I’m eating my bagels open faced.

Typically, for open faced meals, I’ll get something like a good everything bagel, split and toast it.  On the heavily seasoned slice will go a shmear of lox spread or some other savory topping.  Meanwhile, on the unseasoned side, I’ll use something sweet, like a honey-almond cream cheese.  Then I’ll choose my bites as I wish.

But still, bagel sandwiches can be awesome. You just have to work around that hole in the middle!


----------



## Cadence

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve had good bagel sandwiches- I’ve _MADE_ them, tbh- but slightly more often than not, I’m eating my bagels open faced.
> 
> Typically, for open faced meals, I’ll get something like a good everything bagel, split and toast it.  On the heavily seasoned slice will go a shmear of lox spread or some other savory topping.  Meanwhile, on the unseasoned side, I’ll use something sweet, like a honey-almond cream cheese.  Then I’ll choose my bites as I wish.
> 
> But still, bagel sandwiches can be awesome. You just have to work around that hole in the middle!



I have them closed all the time with something like sausage, egg, and cheese, or turkey, lettuce, and tomato.  For some reason the single spread of cream cheese on bagel seems different than, say, peanut butter or jelly or tuna on bread.


----------



## megamania

In college I used to make a Bagel sandwich that I called "The Heart Doctor's Special"-    Bagel, 1/2 inch cream cheese, egg, sausage, and/or bacon.

So good but so bad


----------



## Cadence

Not that unusual, but an expansion from my normal for me...

"The San Diego" peppered bacon, fried egg, pepper jack & American cheeses, cayenne aioli on a serrano, Habanero, & Jack Cheese bagel at Sell the Beans in SD.

The jack cheese part of the bagel is my suspect for why it was almost a bit greasy, but was other wise really good.


----------



## Bohandas

Here's a question.

How many pieces do you have to cut a BLT on toast into before it becomes a salad?


----------



## Fenris-77

Bohandas said:


> Here's a question.
> 
> How many pieces do you have to cut a BLT on toast into before it becomes a salad?



BLTs on square toast are commonly cut into four in restaurants, or in two by real people. Anything more than that and you're just playing with it.


----------



## CleverNickName

In Portland, OR there is a campus pub called The Cheerful Tortoise.  Their BLT is legendary: it's a split 10" hoagie bun, stuffed with about a dozen strips of crispy bacon, and loaded with lettuce, tomato, and garlic mayo.  In the words of Prue Leith, "it's worth the calories."




(kinda like this one that I found on Google)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I used some ham nd mozzarella I had left over from making some mini-meatloaves and made some open faced sandwiches.  

I sliced open 2 petit pain- essentially, French breads a little bigger than a dinner roll- and toasted them.  A little butter, 30sec in the microwave to warm the ham and melt the mozz, and a squirt of mustard later, I was eating some pretty decadent little morsels.

I briefly considered just hollowing out a hole and stuffing the ham & mozz and making something akin to a kolache, but I decided the open face route was actually easier.  Probably saved me a few calories by helping me visually control the amount of butter I used…


----------



## Reynard

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yesterday was liverwurst & Swiss with brown mustard on sourdough.  But instead of mayo, I used Greek garlic purée.
> 
> POTENT!
> 
> The only trick I missed was red onion.  I didn't have any, and it would have been perfect.



I grew up on liverwurst and miss it terribly.


----------



## Gradine

Wasn't this thread a parody of another thread, so long ago?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not AFAIK…and I’m the one who started it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Reynard said:


> I grew up on liverwurst and miss it terribly.



I usually get mine at delis.  2 groceries near me usually have Boar’s Head’s version, and there’s a few Jewish/NY-style delis around town.  Whenever I stop in one, liverwurst is on my mind, either to order or take home.  (Of course, there’s serious competition and other factors that mean it doesn’t always win.)

There’s also a couple of German grocery stores around that might have some, but I’ve never checked.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I used some ham nd mozzarella I had left over from making some mini-meatloaves and made some open faced sandwiches.
> 
> I sliced open 2 petit pain- essentially, French breads a little bigger than a dinner roll- and toasted them.  A little butter, 30sec in the microwave to warm the ham and melt the mozz, and a squirt of mustard later, I was eating some pretty decadent little morsels.
> 
> I briefly considered just hollowing out a hole and stuffing the ham & mozz and making something akin to a kolache, but I decided the open face route was actually easier.  Probably saved me a few calories by helping me visually control the amount of butter I used…



FWIW, here they are:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight I did a variant on a catfish po’boy using naan instead of French.  I spiced it up with some green onion and cocktail sauce as well.


----------



## Cadence

The continuing efforts to keep my cholesterol down have me eating egg on jalapeno bagel instead of sausage, egg, and cheese on it.   It's not nearly as uplifting of a way to start the day (hopefully it's buying me better days in the decades to come).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Cadence 

Eating healthier doesn’t have to mean eating “blah”.  It may just require a little more thought & effort.  You might try adding other flavorful additives to the mix. 

1) I personally add radish, onion or garlic sprouts to a lot of things these days. 

2) A sliced tomato from one of the stronger-flavored varieties might help.  I have been buying both San Marzanos and Camparis in large numbers for the past few years.  I prefer the latter ones raw.

2a) a tasty tomato _sauce_ might work well, too.  Big fan of several Dave’s Gourmet flavors.  That would send you kind of down the road to a shakshouka sandwich- you’d just need to add a couple extra spices to the mix.

3) a homemade sandwich dressing could help.  A Dijon or spicy brown mustard vinaigrette withet EVOO and an array of spices could liven things up considerably.

4) pickled veggies can pack an outsized flavor punch.  In my pantry, besides olives and your standard pickled cucumbers, we typically have pickled turnips, tomatoes, carrots, mushrooms, onions, cauliflower, peppers (mild AND hot), sauerkraut, and giardineria. 

4a) classic muffulettas- and sandwiches that evolved from them, like the Schlotzky’s Original- are topped with giardineria or other mix of a bunch of marinated/pickled veggies.  Mixes like this- both savory and sweet- are available in most groceries.  You can even make your own.  Make a spicy one, and maybe you can use a different kind of bagel!

5) Sauerkraut, Kimchi and coleslaws can make for a nice sandwich topping.  Personally, I’m just now beginning to explore this myself beyond the boundaries of classic Reubens.  But a couple weeks ago, I had a sloppy joe variant with a coleslaw, made by a guy who teaches sandwich making at a culinary school.  I was skeptical, but 2 bites in, I was a believer.

So, in your case, you’d want to think about what flavors you like with eggs.


----------



## Cadence

Dannyalcatraz said:


> @Cadence
> 
> Eating healthier doesn’t have to mean eating “blah”.  It may just require a little more thought & effort.  You might try adding other flavorful additives to the mix.
> 
> 1) I personally add radish, onion or garlic sprouts to a lot of things these days.
> 
> 2) A sliced tomato from one of the stronger-flavored varieties might help.  I have been buying both San Marzanos and Camparis in large numbers for the past few years.  I prefer the latter ones raw.
> 
> 2a) a tasty tomato _sauce_ might work well, too.  Big fan of several Dave’s Gourmet flavors.  That would send you kind of down the road to a shakshouka sandwich- you’d just need to add a couple extra spices to the mix.
> 
> 3) a homemade sandwich dressing could help.  A Dijon or spicy brown mustard vinaigrette withet EVOO and an array of spices could liven things up considerably.
> 
> 4) pickled veggies can pack an outsized flavor punch.  In my pantry, besides olives and your standard pickled cucumbers, we typically have pickled turnips, tomatoes, carrots, mushrooms, onions, cauliflower, peppers (mild AND hot), sauerkraut, and giardineria.
> 
> 4a) classic muffulettas- and sandwiches that evolved from them, like the Schlotzky’s Original- are topped with giardineria or other mix of a bunch of marinated/pickled veggies.  Mixes like this- both savory and sweet- are available in most groceries.  You can even make your own.  Make a spicy one, and maybe you can use a different kind of bagel!
> 
> 5) Sauerkraut, Kimchi and coleslaws can make for a nice sandwich topping.  Personally, I’m just now beginning to explore this myself beyond the boundaries of classic Reubens.  But a couple weeks ago, I had a sloppy joe variant with a coleslaw, made by a guy who teaches sandwich making at a culinary school.  I was skeptical, but 2 bites in, I was a believer.
> 
> So, in your case, you’d want to think about what flavors you like with eggs.




Thanks for the thoughts!

Thr one with sausage and pepperjack has been my go to for years at the local bagel place... so I just need to get out of my rut!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cadence said:


> Thanks for the thoughts!
> 
> Thr one with sausage and pepperjack has been my go to for years at the local bagel place... so I just need to get out of my rut!



I feel ya!

I started cooking at age 7.  I was pretty good by my late teens.  I got damn good by my mid-30s.  Then Mom got a diabetes diagnosis, and I got a diagnosis of extreme sodium dependent hypertension.  Arund that time, other family & friends started revealing health, religious and other reasons for avo certain foods or preparation methods.

Since then, a good part of my time _seriously_ thinking about cooking has involved rethinking recipes.  I make no claims to being anything more than a good home cook, but I think I’ve done pretty well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 2a) a tasty tomato _sauce_ might work well, too. Big fan of several Dave’s Gourmet flavors. That would send you kind of down the road to a shakshouka sandwich- you’d just need to add a couple extra spices to the mix.



@Cadence

It just occurred to me that I was hideously blundered when I posted this.  I focused on Italian/African tomato sauces, despite being a big fan of Tex-Mex as well!  We eat eggs with salsas and pico de gallo down here all the time.  Mexico cuisine also has tomatillo sauce.

And other Central & South American cuisines have their own salsas that you might dig.  My favorite local Columbian place serves something called aji with almost everything- it is kind of like a mild pico de gallo with a more vinegary flavor, and they put it on or in all kinds of savory and sweet dishes.  (They also have a spicy version, with jalapeños.)









						Aji (Colombian Salsa)
					

Cilantro and green onions give this aji, a Colombian-style salsa, a bright pop of tangy flavor that pairs well with all kinds of dishes.




					www.allrecipes.com
				




(As I recall, my local’s take is mostly tomatoes, onions, cilantro, garlic, oil, vinegar and water.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Another option:

I often make “egg patties” that are essentially little round egg pancakes.  I make an omelette mix (2-4 eggs) with all my favorite seasonings*, then make pancake-sized patties (using silicone rings to keep them little & round).  One batch of the batter will make a whole bunch of them.

They’re tasty, can be refrigerated or frozen, and reheat pretty quickly in a microwave, toaster oven or pan.






* typically chives, parsley, onion powder, garlic powder, salt black & cayenne pepper, or a commercial seasoning mix like Mrs. Dash, Season-All or Tony Chachere’s.


----------



## MGibster

The Monte Cristo sandwich is a little piece of heaven.  It's a ham, turkey, and cheese sandwich that is batter dipped, deep fried, powdered with sugar, and served with raspberry preserves.  You know, health food.  There were two places in my area that had this on the menu and one of them recently closed for good.  The other restaurant has an okay Monte Cristo, but the rest of their menu sucks so I can't take my wife there.  Sadly, I don't know when I'll get to have a Monte Cristo again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Another option:
> 
> I often make “egg patties” that are essentially little round egg pancakes.  I make an omelette mix (2-4 eggs) with all my favorite seasonings*, then make pancake-sized patties (using silicone rings to keep them little & round).  One batch of the batter will make a whole bunch of them.
> 
> They’re tasty, can be refrigerated or frozen, and reheat pretty quickly in a microwave, toaster oven or pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * typically chives, parsley, onion powder, garlic powder, salt black & cayenne pepper, or a commercial seasoning mix like Mrs. Dash, Season-All or Tony Chachere’s.



No joke:  after posting that tonight, I turned on an episode of America’s Test Kitchen while I did a little kitchen cleaning.  (Tomorrow is garbage day.)

Lo and behold!  The first recipe is a baked egg, avocado and kimchi sandwich!


If I were making some version of this, I’d definitely season my eggs a bit more.  (Because, Creole.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

MGibster said:


> The Monte Cristo sandwich is a little piece of heaven.  It's a ham, turkey, and cheese sandwich that is batter dipped, deep fried, powdered with sugar, and served with raspberry preserves.  You know, health food.  There were two places in my area that had this on the menu and one of them recently closed for good.  The other restaurant has an okay Monte Cristo, but the rest of their menu sucks so I can't take my wife there.  Sadly, I don't know when I'll get to have a Monte Cristo again.
> 
> View attachment 265548



Never warmed up to them myself, but I know a few people who would almost kill for a good one!


----------



## Mad_Jack

Getting rid of some random stuff I had lying around last night resulted in me tossing shredded rotisserie chicken breast, corn, onions and a package of onion soup mix into some mashed potato flakes...

Today I decided to put some of it between a couple pieces of toast...

 It would have been nicer if I'd had thick-cut bread and some cheese to melt on it, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## Zardnaar

Gonna experiment tonight. Turkish inspired kebab but using coated "southern style" chicken with a Mexican style hot sauce. With hummus. Don't see why it won't work.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was watching a show on Food Network and featured several Thanksgiving themed dishes, including sandwiches.  One that was turkey, dressing, gravy, and cranberry sauce (and probably other stuff) on a toasted hoagie.

I flirted with experimental sandwich making today’s breakfast.  I had thawed an unlabeled container from my freezer, and it turned out to be some kind of pineapple purée.  I was going to pair it with ham and swiss on sourdough, but…just couldn’t be bothered this morning.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Zardnaar

Hmmnnn


----------



## Zardnaar

Ta da. Very nice.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was watching a show on Food Network and featured several Thanksgiving themed dishes, including sandwiches.  One that was turkey, dressing, gravy, and cranberry sauce (and probably other stuff) on a toasted hoagie.




 A lot of places around here have some variation of that kind of sandwich available for Thanksgiving, usually on regular bread, though.


----------



## Bedrockgames

Not unusual really but regional. Did a blog post on the North Shore Roast beef (the barbs for not using orthodox toppings are just humor not serious).


----------



## Cadence

Jimmy Dean Spicy Sausage  (browned) and Velveeta (melted) on Rye Bread (baked).


----------



## prabe

Looks like football-watchin food.


----------



## Cadence

prabe said:


> Looks like football-watchin food.




Dog show and then Looney Tunes (and maybe more of Wednesday).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The BJT on sourdough 

Took my aunt to a party at a Tex-Mex joint.  The honoree ordered some bacon-wrapped, cheese (not sure what kind- possibly Monterrey Jack?) stuffed jalapeños as an appetizer, but found them too spicy, even with ranch dressing.  They weren’t the spiciest I’ve ever had, but they DID bring notable heat.  I was fine with them, so I took them home.

I decided to try them in a variation on a classic BLT.  I toasted some sourdough while heating the jalapeños in the microwave.  The toast got mayo and 4 tomato slices.  I cut the jalapeños lengthwise and added them.

All in all, this was a winner.  As expected, the mayo tamed the heat, but the toast & tomato also tamped down the pepper’s punch.  The heat that some found too intense was diffused into a warmth throughout the sandwich.

Would do this again…and I have 2 jalapeños left!


----------

